# LETS GET A SUPPORT TOPIC GOIN FOR BELFAST GCRM



## babydust1984

LETS GET A PLACE WHERE WE CAN GO AND TALK ABOUT GRCM BELFAST ??
WHOS YOUR CONSUL?
WHAT YOU THEY DOING DIFFERENT ETC 
WE ALL NEED HELP AND SUPPORT DURING THIS CRUEL AND HEARTBREAKING JOURNEY


----------



## Magicbaby

Great idea.......will post more this wk no time atm x


----------



## Magicbaby

Been to the open night very impressive clinic
Cudnt decide on gcrm or sims
Decided on gcrm costs location big factors in decision
Have not had consult yet but my dr is Dr traub........ which is an rfc dr so I hope this will not be a repeat of that cycle! !!!
Have had our amh an sa tests just last week so dont know results yet
Receptionist very nice an welcoming made us tea answered any questions we had an gave an overall good impression 

Here's hopin this is our time


----------



## babydust1984

Aw love this  
Well was there today got my amh done on my last cycle it was 55 which is high :/ consultation is 31st of March with dr agjae ( wrong spelling)  think I'm goin to get scratch done this time  also got weighted 1/2  stone needs to go


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi babydust u decided then? Wot made u choose gcrm over origin in the end? 
Me an dh are both dosed with flu atm   theres such a lot f it goin about!!
I also hope to do scratch this time to see if it helps an possible use eeva too
Hoping to have all tests done etc before hols with the idea of startin icsi on my next cycle after hols in may so id say be more like june dependin on af


----------



## Msmc

This sounds like a great idea. We were up during the week for our initial consultation with Dr Traub he was lovely. Back up in a few weeks for consent appoint. So glad that everything is getting started. 
Babydust my amh is high as well, they just said they would be monitoring me closely when treatment starts


----------



## babydust1984

Have u had any other treatment before I have had icis and fet - good blast but nothing


----------



## babydust1984

Did they tell u anything else success rates etc


----------



## Msmc

Hi, we only had clomid before this so I'm quite new to all this! We fall into the unexplained category all other tests have come back 'normal'. He said that he would expect our success rate to be around 40%. We were also told that due to my amh levels to expect 2 or so extra monitoring scans.


----------



## babydust1984

That's brill  what is your amh


----------



## Msmc

Amh is 58.
We were told that all our results and details would go to meeting with all doctors were they would discuss best treatment for us. Fingers crossed it all runs smoothly


----------



## babydust1984

I feel really confident with them when do u think u will be cycling - or cycles will be very similar by the sounds of it xx


----------



## babydust1984

What age are you if u dnt mind me asking -I'm 29


----------



## Msmc

Hi not at all I'm 30. I'm hoping to start march/ April time. The nurse said  I would prob be on the antagonist protocol but they would confirm all that at next appoint. When are you hoping to start?


----------



## babydust1984

I'm hopeing to start April time depending on cycle  really lookin for to seeing your cycle as we are very similar  it's exciting and nerve wrecking - that's the cycle I did last time it's to keep u from over stimulating


----------



## Msmc

I know one minute I'm really excited the next I'm really nervous    do you think you will be doing a different one this cycle? It'll be great to be able to check in with someone in the same situation.


----------



## babydust1984

Hun really dnt know  I've had text book cycles but just haven't got pregnant  so would love some answers this time . Any questions ask away


----------



## Msmc

Ah thanks a million, I might be torturing you over the new few months  ah that's tough I hope it all work out for you this time, hopefully they can find some answers for you xx I will let you know when I'm starting all this madness hopefully find out next week x


----------



## babydust1984

So excited for you xx


----------



## Magicbaby

My consult is next week an the doubts are settin in already  
y shud this work second time round when it didnt work the first time when all went accordin as it shud it just didnt stick
can I face failure again??
Wot if dh sa is none existant now
so many emotions.......I go from bein postive to bein negative 

Constint rollcoaster


----------



## babydust1984

hun I feel the same sometimes did u have to be positive and believe why not you ?
ask loads of questions ,dr ag said to me sometimes  it just takes a few times its all luck:}


----------



## Magicbaby

So not fair at times.......
just when u think ur havin a good day u hear bout another pregnancy or so an so had a baby lastnite or its baby day out. .......... or when will u have one? 

If id been lucky id have had 1 by now...........argh today is not a good day an it is not helped by my af arrivin late

Sorry girls for the rant hope ur day has been better

magic


----------



## babydust1984

you are not alone believe me :}the fear that ill never be a mammy is unbearable ... I just have to try and constantly feel positive :}im using the clear blue monitor at minute and  trying to get bmi down it making me feel in control only way of coping :}
I really hope gcrm makes our dreams come true


----------



## Magicbaby

I used the monitor for a good part of last yr but never successful   but it was worth a try
i also need to get my bmi down it currently 32/33 which is borderline with gcrm but as I wont be cycling until may/june I will have this down ive already a stone off since jan


----------



## babydust1984

a stone that's amazing what are u doing lol im sticking to 1200 calories a day bmi is 27 so need to get it down :}
with montior when did you get pecks


----------



## Magicbaby

Ur bmi not high at all ive a fair bit to go.......but id be happy at about 29
Ive just cut down an ive a wheat allergy apparently so im searchin for gluten free products altho market is full of stuff that are so temptin but not good while trying to loose weight lol
the peaks were different each cycle as im not regular I never really new when I ovulated or when my next af was but after using the monitor I no now when im ovulatin an when af is gonna come lol so its taught me more about myself with regards to my cycles


----------



## babydust1984

ive had a week for high fertility so waiting on peak nightmare :[when is your appointment in gcrm did u get amh results back


----------



## Magicbaby

Its the end of next week an will no results then  
didnt want to ring to find out


----------



## babydust1984

any updates ladies x


----------



## Msmc

Hi, we were up for consent appoint on Thursday, nurse was lovely she explained everything so well although it's all a bit mad and scary! I'm due to start metforim in a few weeks then starting short protocol in April. Fingers crossed everything goes to plan now. How are you?


----------



## babydust1984

Patently waiting appointment is 31st actually dying to start


----------



## HighTower

Hi ladies

We're starting at GCRM Belfast too. Got our initial appointment for my AMH and hubby's SA this Weds 19th March. Seems to have taken ages to get to this point - we were at the open evening in Jan but it's taken until now to get the blood tests and smears done at my GP surgery (anywhere we can save a little bit of money helps!).

Hope GCRM can work its magic on us!


----------



## Magicbaby

Hello ladies hope ur all well an enjoyin this weather atm - feels like spring  
We have had our initial consult yesterday an resultd are my amh is 40.3 an dh sa is still the same very low but enough to work with for icsi......had a scan with dr traub an he said everythin with me looks like it should. ......beautiful picture he said  while all I seen was black screen  
he said the drugs maybe slightly different but lookin at my rfc notes he said there is nothin much to change   we are goin to use eeva which he said wud give us the best possible chance as they will be able to use the best of the bunch
I asked about the scrarch an he said there is no scientific evidence to say this is what helps ladies get pg but it is up to me if I want it 
he said they usually dont suggest it to ladies unless they've had more than 2failed cycles
not sure if I should have it or not now as its expensive enuf without spendin extra money  

next app will be consent an full payment for tx to begin but as we are havin hols in may first I wont be bk til april/may to do this
in meantime I have a few tests that need repeatin as they have to be within 2yrs an our will just be ouside of this so we will swe if ours gps will help out


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies. I'm starting stims tomo on antagonist protocol. Exact same protocol that gave me our son at gcrm Glasgow. So far clinic have been great so fxd they help give us a sibling for our little man. Good luck everyone. I'm a nervous wreck! Xx


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi guys!!
im gonna ring for appointment to get amh and sa at gcrm tomorrow and just wanted to ask you all a quick question!

do yous think it would be really cheeky of me to ask if its possible to NOT have dr traub as my doc? its not that I have anything against the man in fact from what I remember from my cycles at rfc years ago he was very nice. its just that ive been with him before and I want a fresh start this time and new faces and opinions if yous know what I mean. 

has anyone else felt this way or requested this before?

also does anyone know if its just the one doc that's in charge of your treatment?

thanks a lot in advance!
mtaa


----------



## Msmc

Hi you can request a doctor as far as I'm aware, I think certain doctors are in the clinic on different days,  Although I do know that one doctor sees you for your consultation but any treatments are discussed with the whole team then they all decide on the best treatment for you. I am just waiting to start treatment on my next cycle. I found everyone at gcrm lovely and very helpful, hope this helps.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me dropping in I had a failed attempt in the rfc in April 12 then decided to go to GCRM Glasgow in the December where my dreams came true with a bfp my son was born in August and he is my world!!
I was lucky enough to have 4 frosties and I'm thinking of going for fet in sept when my son will be 13mnths I'm not sure whether to go back to Glasgow or have my frosties brought to the Belfast one!
My experience of the rfc was horrendous I felt like a number and the ec was so painful my GCRM experience was amazing ec was pain free and the care I received was amazing not just because I got a bfp!!
I'm so confused as going to Belfast would mean less travel and expence but I don't know of the team their have the same skills as Glasgow!! 
I'd love to know how you find the concultants in GCRM compared to your nhs cycle in the rfc xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls

Hopewishpray, i was the same as you. Got my beautiful son at gcrm glasgow and now going fro another fresh cycle have decided to go to gcrm belfast for the reasons you stated. Im now day 6 stims and they use he same protocols as gcrm glasgow. I did get bfp at rvh too which ended badly as you can see from my profile but im confident that these drs will be as skilled as gcrm glasgow. (hope soa nyway!) They have had a good success rate so far from what ive heard.

Ive found the consultants very helpful so far. I had dr moohan for my consultation and then dr traub seen me for my baseline scan. I have another scan on thursday but im not sure who will be doing it. At gcrm glasgow the nurses done all my scans. I seen a consultant at consultation and didnt see another one at all! So the fact that a consultant does this can only be a good thing although the nurses at gcrm were very highly skilled.

Good luck with whatever you decide

mummy to an angel- you can request whatever conultant you want for consultation but during treatment you just see whoever is on on that day. 


afm: scan on thursday to see how stims are going. bit nervous as im worried mny dose isnt high enough but because i have a high amh they wouldnt give me a higher dose :-(

TAM xx


----------



## babydust1984

Well guys I'm my appointment on Monday at 11 and looking forward to getting started back on the roller coaster x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. Had egg collection this morning and got 6 eggs. Suppose I should be happy really considering I was on such a low dose but I just really hoped for more. 
Babydust hope it appt went well xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Well done u tam didnt realise u were that far on.......
R u using eeva? 
6 eggs is a good amount but like u my amh is high an I always said I wanted more eggs so I had the option of fet shud I need it.......which I wuda done last cycle but didnt have any!!
Uve been successful before this time u will too  
when is et for u then? 
Wishin u lots of luck  
magic baby x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hey magic baby. 
Yes all seem to happen quite quickly! Stimmed for 9 days, trigger on Sat and egg collection this morning. We have signed consent for eeva but are only gonna decide for definite tomo. They only recommend if you have more than 4 fertilised. I'm only thinking of using it to help decide which one to put back in on day 3 because historically I end up with 2 day 3 perfect embryos and due to my history I would not want totransfer both. That's if we are lucky enough to have any on day 3!! Gonnawait and have chat tomo with embryologist tomorrow x

Where are you at at the minute in terms of treatment? X


----------



## Magicbaby

We have to go an do the consent an pay part next but becuz I have a planned holiday in may I dont want to be havin tx while on holiday so I will be hopin to start on my cycle after our hols so june/july its lookin like really! have had our consult an amh an sa done we just need to also make sure our bloods are complete too
off to gp this wk to see if she will do some free


----------



## babydust1984

well ladies had my consultion on Monday my amh is 69 hubbys anylsis has gone up to 54 million with mobility of 30./.I feel kinda down cause what we get allthe time is u have a very high chance and then a failed cycle .decided going for evva with icsi it will cost 5000 dnt know what I will do if don't work :{just having a ****ty week hence sister and brother just had babies


----------



## babydust1984

Well ladies u won't believe that I have found out I'm pregnant after 5 tests lol


----------



## duckybun

Babydust!!!!!

        

Congratulations, that's amazing news, you must be delighted.

(Sorry for lurking! Couldn't help it)  

X
Ducky


----------



## Msmc

Aww congratulations that's wonderful news   xx


----------



## Little orchid

Another lurker here, what a roller coaster of a week you have had baby dust (looking at your previous post on this thread)- lovely to hear someone getting good news.


----------



## babydust1984

This has been a long road of 5 painful years hope u all get good news soon xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Wow babydust that is fab news   congratulation
wot did ur dh do that his count had went up? Wot a wk uve had just think now uve 5k to spend on buba not ivf


----------



## babydust1984

Fertility blend 4 times a day worth a try


----------



## HighTower

Huge congratulations Babydust! That's wonderful news!

And Duckybun, I saw your lovely news on another thread and was meaning to say congratulations!

It's really heart warming to hear of women who have been through so much and had such a horrible time to get a happy ending   

I'm only on day 3 of norethisterone for my short agonist flare protocol and feel like I could start a fight in an empty room! Is this normal?!? Coming home to a kitchen that looked like the Tasmanian devil had been in after my husband was cooking and left for work didn't help!


----------



## duckybun

Thank you Hightower, and good luck for your cycle, everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. Just wanted you all to know today was otd and I got my bfp!! Hcg 254!! WE had.an eset,a 3dt with 7 cells and some fragmentation!! Gcrm are fabulous! :-D


----------



## Msmc

Aw congrats that's brilliant news  I'm just starting my menopur today fingers crossed it all goes well x


----------



## babydust1984

aw congrats Hun how u feeling has the tireness kicked in


----------



## babydust1984

Good luck msmc ill be hopefully reading lovely news next month xxx


----------



## Msmc

Thanks Babydust, hope you are keeping well x this wee thread seems to be a lucky one. Here's hoping the good news continues 😊


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

No tiredness but I never had it with my lo or the twins. I'm very bloated and my boobs are huge!! And very sore! Farting like a trooper haha but that's it! 
Good luck msmc. Keep us posted!! Xx


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies, looking for some advice, trying to decide between going back to GCRM Glasgow or trying their clinic in Belfast. Can I ask which doctor does the transfers in Belfast?


----------



## Laura22

Hi Tbm, I just had egg collection yday so I can't help u with the tranfer question, but I can tell u that my experience at gcrm Belfast has been excellent, can't rate doctors and nurses highly enough. And I kno they use the same protocols as the glasgow clinic. Its always a difficult decision, but im so glad I decided to go there. Best of luck.xx


----------



## Msmc

Hi TBM, I can't comment on transfer- I am currently with Gcrm, up 2moro for scan to see how everything is coming along! So far I have found the nurses and consultants lovely and very helpful 😊


----------



## Laura22

Hi msmc! How far along treatment are u? I had egg collection yday but ive had to freeze all due to high risk of ohss, im disappointed but I kno its for the best. X


----------



## Msmc

Aw no way that's tough esp when it takes so much to get this far, how many eggs did you get? .were you a high risk for ohss? I'm currently day 7 of stimms- first scan in morning to see what's happening! I'm at risk for Ohss due to high amh so that's a bit of a worry as well!


----------



## Laura22

Oh ur far along, wont b long now! Ive a very high amh,in gcrm it showed greater than 60 as thats the highest they go, but wen I had it measured at rfc it was 92. My cycle there though was fine, I got 10 eggs and had no trouble, this time i had 26!! So a huge number!lol. They rang this mornin to say 18 have fertilised so fingers crossed they keep goin strong. Hopefully u wont have any bother. Hope ur scan goes well tomorrow! Let us kno how u get on!   x


----------



## Msmc

Omg 26 that's loads well done you,  hopefully you will have loads to try on fet  mines came back at 58 so not quite as high as you! Yeah getting nervous now because everything is out of my control lol. Will give you a wee update 2moro x


----------



## Msmc

Hi girls, had first scan today- 11 follicles in total measuring between 10-14. They seemed happy enough with that- I have to continue stimming and back up Friday morning! The nurse said hopefully be looking at ec on Monday! Hope everything keeps growing now .


----------



## Laura22

Thats brill msmc! My first scan there were only 2!lol. I ended up on stims for 14 days so ur well ahead! Im sure itl all go well from here!   x


----------



## Msmc

Hi Laura 22,
Thanks it's so hard to know what's good and what isn't! Fingers crossed it all keeps going in the right direction! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Laura22

Im feelin grand today, alot less sore an my tummy is slowly gettin bac to normal!lol. Got a call from the clinic this morning to say all 18embryos are goin strong so fingers crossed il have lots of frosties! Ive gone for eeva so the prediction is due tomorrow so hopefully il have a better idea wat We'l have left! Theres so many different hurdles in this game, u just have to concentrate on one thing at a time!  x


----------



## Msmc

18, that's brilliant   I really hope you get more good news tomorrow x that's good that you are feeling better today-it takes so much out of you!  I think I'm gonna have to give my skinny jeans a rest for next few weeks lol something with a bit more stretch is needed  good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Laura22

Hey ladies!  Just got the call to say ove had 12 top quality blasts frozen, so im over the moon!!  
msmc, how are u getting on? Is egg collection tomorrow? All the best if it is! Its great in gcrm, I dont remember a thing! X


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies. Got some bad news :-( I'm miscarrying :-( so gutted after everything we have been through


----------



## mummy to an angel

oh god no!!!! twinangelsmummy83 im soooo sorry to read this devastating news!!! I know theres nothing anybody can say to make you feel any better but just wanted to send you big hugs


----------



## kappa

So sorry to hear your bad news TAM, sending cyber hugs your way also       Hope you get all the support and love you need from family at this difficult time x


----------



## Msmc

Aw I am so sorry to hear that twinangelsmummy, take care during this difficult time  Xx


----------



## Laura22

So sorry to hear that news twinangelsmummy, life can b so cruel sometimes. Take care of yourself.  X


----------



## HighTower

Oh twinangelsmummy83 my heart goes out to you pet  
There are no words that do justice to how you must feel.

Spend time with those you love and be gentle on yourself xo


----------



## Msmc

Hi Laura22, I missed ur post the last day!  12 that's amazing news well done xx I had egg collection yesterday- we got 10 eggs in total. Just got call this morning to say 9 were mature and 8 fertilised yay! A waiting game now to see how they do- transfer will either be Thursday or Saturday!


----------



## Laura22

Hey msmc! 10 is excellent, an 8 is a great number to fertilise, fingers crossed theyl all keep goin strong! Ive no doubt they will!   its so nerve wracking waitin for embryo transfer day, then the dreaded 2 ww when time stands still! Lol. Itl all b so worth it in the end! All the best for transfer, let me kno how it goes! Xx


----------



## Msmc

Thanks Laura22, yeah this waiting game is tough we got call this morning to say all are going well and we have a great wee bunch 😊hoping a few make it to day 5 now for transfer! I've no nails left from the nerves lol hope you are doing well I'm sure u are delighted with your results xx


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi ladies!

just wondering if any of yous have had the scratch done? im confused as to when your meant to get this is it before you start your ivf cycle or is it in it as in whilst your down reg? 

as I say im a little confused!!! lol

any help appreciated hope yous are all good!

mtaa


----------



## Laura22

Hi mtaa, u get the scratch done on day 21 of ur cycle before the one u start stimms on. You would start stimms then at the beginning of ur nxt af. Hope that helps!   x


----------



## Msmc

Hi ladies, just a wee update from me! Transfer went well and one top grade blast is safely on board! Luckily we 4 more top grades blasts frozen 😊 I've a feeling the next week is gonna drag, hope everyone is keeping well xxxx


----------



## Laura22

Brilliant news msmc! And 4 frozen is an excellent number, well done u! Do u mind me asking how long the wait is til test day with gcrm, and do they do a blood test for the result? I forgot to ask myself and ive a wait now to find out!lol.x


----------



## Msmc

Not at all Laura22, my test date is next Tuesday, I'm up for blood test in the morning ! I'm an emotional wreck today I think it's all just hit me! Thank god I don't have too long to wait xx


----------



## Laura22

I was the same on my last 2ww, I cried at anything!lol. I think its cos its out of your hands at this point, and u've too much time to think! Its good that the wait isnt too long, im sure itl feel like forever to u!lol. What is the blood test for in the morning?x


----------



## Msmc

Sorry I meant blood test is next Tuesday morning to see if it's worked lol my post was bit confusing!


----------



## Laura22

Aw im an egit, I just read it wrong!lol. Hope the week goes in in fast for u, and u get some grest neesnxt tues! Let me kno how u get on!   x


----------



## Msmc

No worries let's hope so, will actually be glad to be back at work on Tuesday! So I don't have as much time for overthinking x


----------



## irishflower

Sorry for dropping in ladies, but have just noticed this thread and wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for your treatments with GCRM!  I have a beautiful 8 1/2 month old from treatment with them (mine was in Glasgow as they hadn't opened the Belfast clinic yet) and from start to finish my experience was fantastic.  I also have 10 beautiful frozen embryos so will be returning to them in the near future.

best of luck to you all x


----------



## Laura22

Hi irishflower! Its great to hear positive stories, im waiting to start fet after a freeze all cycle at gcrm and cant wait to get going! Will u have the embryos sent to the belfast clinic or go back to Glasgow?x

Msmc, not long to go now, how are u feelin? Hope ur keepin well! Will b prayin for ur bfp on Tuesday.x


----------



## Msmc

Hi Laura22, this waiting game is no fun at all lol. I'm off now for a few days so time will probably stand still. I've been feeling very crampy all weekend so not sure how things will go-roll on Tuesday! It'll be a long wait then until the nurse rings with results. Fingers crossed everything is ok! How are you keeping?


----------



## Laura22

Hopefully the cramps are a good sign that embie is snuggling in tight! Ive read alot of peoples 2ww symptoms and most mention cramps like af is on the way so fingers crossed. 
Im so impatient now, I just wana get goin!lol. Have to wait on af to start tablets for fet but mine isnt very reliable. 
U must b gettin nervous now, i hope the nxt couple of days go quick for u, ur so rite, the wait for the phone call from the nurse will b the worst!xx


----------



## irishflower

Not sure yet Laura, might just go back to Glasgow as our experience there was so positive x


----------



## Laura22

Irishflower, I kno wat u mean, I would probably do the same if I was in your position! Best of luck foryour nxt cycle, im sure itl have the same happy outcome this time round!  

msmc, just wana wish u the best of luck for tomorrow! I'll b thinkin of u.xx


----------



## Msmc

Hey ladies, sorry it took me a while with my update! We got wonderful news this morning that our cycle worked yippee😊 we r so happy but trying not to get over excited yet! From my experience Gcrm are fab! We've been so lucky xx hope u girls are all doing well


----------



## Laura22

Aw msmc im delighted to hear ur news!!! Congratulations!! Did u hold out for blood test or did u do a sneaky hpt first?lol. Im so happy for u, and its great to hear success stories, it gives me hope! Is this ur first cycle or have u had treatment before? Xx


----------



## Msmc

Yeah its fab news! It was our first go wehave been so lucky x I actually held out for blood test- the nurse couldn't believe I didn't do a sneaky one first! I did one after she rang then just to see a wee positive lol it still hasn't sunk in yet, we've scan now at beginning of June! I really hope you get fab results as well xxx


----------



## Laura22

Aw brilliant! Uve so much to look forward to now with scan, thankfully its not too far away for u! It must've been amazing seeing that positive test for the first time. Keep in touch,  will b looking forward to updates on ur pregnancy! Fingers crossed I won't b too far behind u.   x


----------



## Msmc

Aw thanks Laura22, fingers crossed this wee one wants to hang around! I want to wish you the best of luck with your treatment- I hope it goes well! Keep us updated as well xxx


----------



## mummy to an angel

hey all!!! 
just wondering how everyone is doing this wee post has got very quiet!!! hope that means its all good news!!! lol. 

mtaa


----------



## joanne2001

Hi all, I would like to wish you all the best, we had two failed IVF cycles at the RFC before deciding to make the trip to GCRM Glasgow last August, where we got our BFP, and then found out it was twins, we had our beautiful identical twin boys on 1st April this year.  I found GCRM to be amazing from start to finish and am so grateful as without them, we would not have these two new wee men in our lives.
We never really thought it would happen for us and it is just amazing that it has, please don't give up, it can happen and does happen all the time.
If anyone would like to PM me, please feel free

Joanne x


----------



## Msmc

Hi girls, just a wee update from me! We had our first scan yesterday and have one little baby with heart beating away😊 it was amazing, good luck with everyone at GCRM I hope it all goes well for you. The consultant was saying that so far the success rates are higher than they ever imagined xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Msmc, congrats!!!


----------



## mummy to an angel

fab news msmc!!! and its great to hear that consultant said success rate is better than thought gives me alittle extra hope!!! 

im getting a bit nervous now as my scratch is booked in for next Friday (Friday 13th  ) did any of you guys get this done? is it really sore


----------



## Laura22

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! 

Msmc, thats amazin news! So happy for u, it must b an amazin experience! Great hearing theyre habin such good success, hopefully il b startin the 2week wait soon!!x

Mtaa, I had the scratch done, it is pretty sore, but its so quick and the pain goes as soon as its done.x

As for me, I went up for a scan today as my af has gone awol, its been almost 6 weeks, but it looks like i wud b waitin a wile, lining only 4.5 ml. Great news is theyve decided to let me start my progynova for fet today with embryo transfer in a couple of weeks! X


----------



## Msmc

Thanks girls, I really believe you are all in fantastic hands they are fab!! I hope you all have successful cycles, I'll be keeping an eye on here to see your progress! 
Mummy to an angel, I didn't have it done but hope it won't be too bad for you x
Laura 22, I have everything crossed for you and I hope it all goes great for you x


----------



## mummy to an angel

lol Laura that really wasn't what I wanted to hear!!! 

good luck with the start of your treatment!!!!!

thankyou msmc im sure I will be fine. just not something im looking forward to!!! lol


----------



## Laura22

Aw mtaa, sorry if ive scared u!lol. The actual scratch bit wasnt too bad, promise! The doc had to straighten up my womb to get the catheter in an that was the worst part, so as long as u don't have a wonky womb like me u'l b all good! Lol x

Thank u msmc, il def keep u updated! Il b lookin forward to updates of ur pregnancy! x


----------



## joanne2001

Just a quick note, I also got the scratch done, I took some paracetamol about 20 mins before and to be honest, the thought of it was worse than it was....was over in seconds, I also have a slightly tilted uterus so took a bit of positioning with the catheter, a slight scratch and that was it....

Good luck, you will be grand mummy to an angel

Joanne


----------



## mummy to an angel

thanks guys im sure im panicking over nothing!!! lol.

hope yous are all good!!! 

anyone starting a cycle soon could do with a buddy!! lol

mtaa


----------



## Laura22

Het mtaa! Yeah u'l b grand, it literally is over in seconds! Im having a fet cycle at the min, I had my icsi back in Feb but it was a freeze all due to ohss. Hoping il b on the 2 ww in a couple of weeks. Im excited and scared at the same time, ive been here twice before and both bfn. This time with gcrm has been so much better, it really is a fantastic clinic! When do you start? X


----------



## mummy to an angel

well guys I did it and I really was panicking over nothing!!! scratch was really straight forward and very little pain!!! lol.

my day 1 should be next Monday 20th so hopfully then I will be ready to start the rollercoaster again!!!! s**ting myself but I know I will be fine!!! lol

hope you guys are all doing good!!! 

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi girls how r u all?
Sorry I havent posted in a while been on hols work mad busy an im tryin not to think of wots comin ahead of us
atm I am waitin on af to arrive so I can have the scratch but she is in hidin....typical 
last af was end of april so she is well overdue........an ive checked poas......bfn as always!!!
So its just a waitin game for us at present 



I will try to catch up on ur posts at some stage soon

Magicbaby


----------



## mummy to an angel

hey guys just wanted to let yous know I got 12 eggs yesterday and all 12 have fertilised!!!!

so 12 wee embies sitting in a dish somewhere!!!!! bless them!!!!

happy happy happy!!!!!


----------



## Magicbaby

Fab result  mtaa    
Bet u r well chuffed

Magicbaby x


----------



## mummy to an angel

Thanks Magic!

yep im well chuffed but I know that's just the beginning for the little ones!!! Another phone call in the morning to see how they are doing! They are in the eeva system at the minute!!!!! The phone calls are nerve racking!!!

Hope things are good with all you guys!!!

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

My next question was gonna be r u using Eeva lol
Wot have they done differently this time if u don't mind me askin? U have the scratch done? 

My af showed today so il ring tomorrow bout scratch


----------



## mummy to an angel

this is my 1st time with gcrm the last time I done ivf was over 7 years ago at the royal!!!

this is a completely different experience! 

yes I had the scratch done wasn't as bad as I was expecting!!!

they will book you in for day 21 with your cycle for your scratch! you will prob be speaking to lee on reception she is lovely!!!

mtaa


----------



## mummy to an angel

my wee embies are doing great I have 10 4 cells and the other 2 are a little bit slower but still hanging in there!!!

was told this morning transfer will be Monday which is day 5!!!!

just keep praying they do good till then and we get a few frosties!!!

another phone call in the morning to see how there getting on!!!

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

That is just fab news!!!


----------



## mummy to an angel

Thanks Magic  

another update this morning!

eeva has predicted I have 8 top quality embies so im well chuffed I should get some wee frosties as well!

all is good so far. no phone calls tomorrow so I have to wait to Monday now before I know exact numbers but transfer will be that afternoon.

mtaa


----------



## Laura22

Brilliant news mtaa! Just wanted to wish u all the best for transfer,;no doubt gcrm will work their magic! I got my official bfp on Monday, we're over the moon! I also had a failed fresh and failed fet with the royal last year. My whole experience at gcrm has been fantastic, everyone is so lovely. X

Magic - best of luck to u too, uve definitely picked the best clinic!   x


----------



## catherine238

Im so happy I found this thread.. other people who know how amazing GCRM belfast are.. my wife and I haven't had the best fertility journey but from the open night at GCRM belfast to now 3rd day of stim they have been amazing. I can not praise them enough and im not even pregnant yet lol From their excellent receptionist to their nurses and consultants every step I have felt truely looked after and the comfort in knowing they are giving me the best chance of getting pregnant is something that you just cant put a price on.. and no they are not paying me to write this lol. So my story high AMH 55+ no other problems I thought I had pcos but at my base line scan and with other blood tests consultant says I am not. We were so happy to hear this. My consultant was Dr abajie he sat with the other consultants and created a new type of protocol for my iui because of my high AMH. My wife and I didn't want to go straight to ivf we wanted to try iui first. They have me on a short protocol of gonal f  low dose on day 4 start cetrotide as well. When follies are ready a trigger shot of 10,000 pregnyl a booster of 1500 pregnyl 7 days later and finally lol pessaries of cyclogest in the tww. Even if it doesn't work I will know GCRM have given my wife and I the best chance.. but here is hoping for lots of baby dust and one miracle to make our family complete.. would love to hear from any body else having treament this month


----------



## Msmc

Hi ladies, I'm so glad You are all getting on well. Mummy to an angel that's brilliant news best of luck to you now! Laura22 I'm thrilled for you congrats, it's such an exciting time for you now xxx Catherine238 best of luck with your treatment the staff at gcrm are amazing. 
I am currently 12 weeks, we had our scan on Friday and our wee baby was wriggling around putting on a show it's was brilliant. I even had a wee call from the nurse at gcrm last week to see how things were going, I was so touched by it xx


----------



## mummy to an angel

evening ladies!!!

wow theres loads of good news on here at the moment!!! im loving it and hope it stays that way!!!lol

congrats Laura and msmc on the bfp's

Catherine welcome to the post and I couldn't agree with you more everybody at gcrm are fab!!!

embryo transfer tomorrow guys and im now bricking it!!! lol

I was told Saturday morning that eeva had predicted 8 top quality embryos so hopefully I get a few frosties as well!! that's assuming they all are still going strong by tomorrow 

im over the moon with the results so far but I cant help but think about my other 4 little guys that made it to embryo that they wont be using!!! surely to goodness if they made it to embryo and are still going they still could have potential!!! think im gonna have to ask this question tomorrow just out of curiosity!!! the whole process fascinates me!!!!lol

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Wishin u luck today mtaa xx


----------



## catherine238

awww msmc that is amazing.. really wish all the best for a healthy happy pregnancy   gives me hope reading all these lovely posts.. mtaa I am a torture I ask a million questions about everything and robbie even phoned me after an email I sent him just so he could explain it to me and asked did I even want to nip by for a chat.. made me feel at ease so I would ask away until your happy with the answer they are all wonderful.. good luck for the transfer I would love to be able to watch an eeva dvd of the embys while waiting your own private room looks sooo cool x


----------



## Laura22

Brilliant msmc! That mustve been amazing!  I have my 7 week scan in 2 weeks,  did u see much at it? Hope ur keepin well.  We're so happy we don't know what to do with ourselves!lol.x

Catherine all the very best with ur treatment, gcrm seem to b having amazing results, I hoped your blessed too! Xx

Mtaa, hope transfer went well.x


----------



## Msmc

Hi Laura22 it's so exciting we were pinching ourselves at the beginning, it only really sunk in after 7 week! You could see a wee teeny baby although not very baby looking but the wee heart was the main thing we saw at 7 weeks it was going so fast and u could really see it!  The 11 week one was so different it's mental how much they grow in a few weeks xxx I'm thrilled for you both, try to enjoy the next few weeks. I've been keeping great really the tiredness was the only thing that knocked me out! I've spent so much time snoozing .


----------



## mummy to an angel

Thanks for all the well wishes guys!!!

transfer went well with no problems!!! I now have 2 wee blasts on board and 5 in the freezer so at the minute I couldn't be happier!!!     

hope you guys are all good

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Congrats on bein pupo mtaa  
Did u get to watch ur eeva video an how long do u be in on transfer day? Sorry for all the questions
Goodluck in ur 2ww an i   this is ur time xxxxx


----------



## mummy to an angel

Hi Magic

I was in the place about an hr but the actual procedure took no more than 15mins!!!

yes we got to watch our eeva video and we got a copy of it and pictures it was really amazing!!!

if you've anymore questions please keep asking I really don't mind!!!!

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Awh a disc home with u too so ul always have it  
Wot dr were u with? 
Did u buy the drugs of the clinic or did u purchase elsewhere?


----------



## mummy to an angel

its on a memory stick  

I seen 3 dif doctors but doc McFaul I seen the most!!! hes lovely but have to admit I like dr traub 2!!!lol

meds they organised through alcura it was all straight forward!!!

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi mtaa how r finding the 2ww?
Did gcrm recommend any vits r have u been on some anyway? 
Goin for the scratch on 23rd any advise?? 

Grttin very nervous its all startin again


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi magic

only folic and vitamin d was recommended by gcrm!!!

advice for scratch don't worry about it its over in seconds and the thought of it was far worse than the actual procedure!!! I had myself all worked up because it was the unknown and then I was like "was that it"!!! lol

as for how am I doing on my 2ww well I have to say this is def the worst part for me!!!! im feeling a bit like its all gone far to well for me so its bount to fall to an ass!!!! Im not lucky enough for it to actually work!!!! test day next Thursday and im dreading it!!! 

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Im dreadin the whole thing again
Im not sure i can deal with the disappointment again

I never expected it to affect me as much as it did when we got our bfn it knocked me for six an took me a very long time to get over if i even am

This week has not been a good week ive had a pregnacey thrown in my face every single day this week either by such an such had their baby or sych an such is pregnant   i kid not at least one each day

Dh says that will be us next but i cant see it 

Sorry for the moan


----------



## mummy to an angel

Magic I think we prob all feel the same hun I know I do but it dosnt stop us trying!!! lol

hope your feeling better today and if you don't please take comfort in knowing your not on your own!!!!

mtaa


----------



## stupidmonkey

Hey!

This is my first cycle and I'm with GCRM.
I have to say they provide a fabulous service albeit I have not much to compare to other than a few nhs appointments. 
I'm day 7 stimm on antagonist protocol so hopefully only a few days left at the most of stimm s.
Fingers crossed all goes well as its a pretty intense journey.


----------



## mummy to an angel

Hi Stupidmonkey

welcome! how are you getting on with your stimms I was sick the hole time so I hope there not as harsh on you!!! I take it ur up for your 1st scan 2morrow so good luck with that!!! think I done 10 days on stimms so hopefully your nearly there!!! 

im up on Thursday to see if its all worked sooo soooo scary!!! lol

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Welcome stupidmonkey ur ahead of me but i too will be on antagonist protocal although no idea wot all that means  
I go for scratch tomorrow week an im brickin thr ehole thing!!!

Hope all goes well for u 

Mtaa how r u holdin up? Have u tested early at all or been tempted? Do thr clinic just do bloods no hpt? 

Not long now for u


----------



## mummy to an angel

Hi Magic!!

good luck tomorrow hun with the scratch!!! not that you will need it I promise!!!!

me no I haven't tested yet im far to scared!!! lol

yeah gcrm only do bloods!!! im up at 7.30 on Thursday morning and it could be as late as 4 before they get back to us which I think is really unfair but heyho what can I do!!! lol

oh and it was antagonist protocol I was on and I still have no idea what it means!!! lol

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Lol mtaa 

Not up tomorrow its tomorrow week so next wednesday 23rd
Flip thats an early start thursday mornin have u far to travel? Awh thats a while wait on thursday then too for the result!!
Any symtoms at all an have u been off much with work or keepin goin? 

Im not sure wot way to handle work this time round will just see at the time i think

For the scratch do u be sore afterwards at all? How long after scratch was it to u started tx then? Just lookin rough timescale on things  x


----------



## mummy to an angel

it will take me an hour to get there so yep very early start not that I will sleep the night before anyway!!! im such a stress head!!!

ooops I read your post to quick and just seen tomorrow for scratch never noticed the "week" bit!!! lol

I wasn't sore after scratch at all!!! I started the metaformin tablets the day of my scratch and if I remember right that was a Friday and I started my menopur injections the Friday after which was day 2 of my cycle!!!

time off for the 2ww ive took the hole two weeks off but im not sure that was such a good idea for my mental state but physically it prob was best!! my thinking was ive spent so much money on this so im gonna do all I can to make it work!!!! so if it dosnt work I cant blame myself!!!! you get what im trying to say


----------



## Magicbaby

I hear ye mtaa lol
I was thinkin of the 2wks off but thrn i needed time after i got my bfn so im worried il need the time off after  

U started that soon after scratch.....i thought id have another few wks inbetween   

Oh gosh.......


----------



## wee emma

Our wee girl was born in April 2013. She's now 15 months and is the cutest little monkey  We attended the Belfast satellite GCRM clinic, then went to Glasgow.

I found the whole thing brilliant and would go again in the morning (need a lottery win  ). 

Good luck to all of you, it's all worth it.


----------



## mummy to an angel

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

BFP  BFP  BFP  BFP 

I peed on a stick this morning as I really hated the thought of having to wait all day tomorrow for blood test result I think that's really unfair!!! 

I think im still in shock I cant believe it!!!!! im soooooo happy happy happy!!!!!

now I just have to hang on to my wee angel/angels!!!! I know im not out of the woods yet but I can hope and pray!!!!!

mtaa


----------



## stupidmonkey

Congratulations Mata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news!!!! Rest up plenty!!!! Wahoo ho!

I had my day 8 scam this morning with over 20 decent sized follicles, doc says all looks good. Back on Fri for another scan and then hopefully trigger!


----------



## Magicbaby

Awh mtaa im so happy for u it must be the best feelin in the world seein a bfp .....until the next stage an next lol 

Heres to u havin a healthy 9 months an welcomin baby or babies in 2015 

For some reason my symbols arent workin but im all smiles hugs jumpin bananas etc for u lol


----------



## Magicbaby

Goodluck stupidmonkey for scan tomorrow
Mtaa how did today go?


----------



## mummy to an angel

Thanks guys all was great yesterday got hcg levels of 546 and they say that's really good!!! I don't really know myself but as long as there happy!!! 7week scan is booked in for 7th aug so that will be the next hurdle!!!! lol

how you guys doing

howd scan go 2day stupidmonkey?


----------



## Magicbaby

Great news mtaa
Wont be long goin in but im sure ul feel like its forever 
Does the clinic just take ur bloods an then ring u with result.......im not sure i cud handle the disappointment over the phone  

U cud have 2 lil bubas if hcg that good  
Do they ckeck it again for u or is that it until ur scan?


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi sm
I have no experience of this myself but i have read on here sometimes it works out better havin fet but i no thats not comfortin to u at the minute

When r u bk up for ec?


----------



## Laura22

Massive congratulations mtaa!!! So happy for u!! Its the best feeling in the world!   xx

stupidmonkey, I am 7 weeks pregnant after a freeze all cycle, I had egg collection in april. It was dissapointing not getting straight to transfer but it was definitely for the best, and the time just flew until our fet. Gcrm are amazing! Best of luck. Xx


----------



## catherine238

im just dropping by to say a HUGE congrats to mtaa 😃
so ive been stimming for 16 days my protocol was long and slow and gradually build up my gonal f and ive been taking cetrotide so I dont ovulate on my own.. thankfully at this mornings scan I have 1 follicle at 18.7 which is what dr abajie wanted as im only doing iui and have a high amh so he didnt want no more than 2 or my cycle would have been cancelled. so I am so happy right now as there was 4 at 12mm on friday... hopefully my blood matches and I can trigger tonight and iui tuesday as it is also my last annual leave day after 2 weeks off was dreading having to ask my manager for another day off.. hope everyone is keeping well and good luck to everyone still on their 2ww 🙅


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi guys

I just wanted to come on and say a big thankyou for all your kind messages!!!!!

we are over the moon but still scared as weve got this far before and it ended in disaster!!!!

to answer your questions Magic yip we had blood test in morning and phone call in the afternoon!!! I couldn't handle that either that's why I done a sneaky test the day before!!! lol

not sure if they take bloods again on scan day but as soon as I know I will get back to you!!!

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Hey ladies how r u all doin? 
Been a bit quiet of late but now its seems all systems go!!! Have been for scratch which was painful an uncomfortable at the time but its done now thankfully

I started metformin an northistrone yesterday for a while then i need go wait for day 1 to ring clinic!!!

Feels like this has just come round so quick to actually startin our final attempt  

Not sure i feel ready now!!


----------



## mummy to an angel

hey guys how yous all getting on??

we update from me!!! had a little blip yesterday and had some brown spotting so of course I panicked!!! got a scan at 10am this morning and seen 2 gorgeous wee heartbeats!!!! so relieved and happy cant believe it!!!! I know were still not out of the woods yet but just gonna enjoy and keep everything crossed!!! another scan next Thursday to check on the little guys!!!  

so I hope this all gives yous a glimmer of hope and have to say gcrm have been amazing!! big   to you all!!! 

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Awh mtaa 2 wee hbs thats amazing


----------



## hope18

Hi All

I'm new to this. 

We have decided to go with Dr Abaji in GCRM Belfast Clinic.  I have my first appointment with him on 1 Sept.  I've had the AMH done last week. 

What can I expect from my first appointment?  Any advise?  Has anyone seen Dr Abaji?


----------



## catherine238

So I had to actually keep myself away from anything fertility it was driving me crazy... For the last 8 days I have felt I've been getting my period cramps etc  felt nauseous the last 4 days put it down to the progesterone pessaries...

SOOOOO today was my HCG  blood test with my clinic just got the call and it's A BFP for us HCG 179 SOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW thank you all for the support and hoping baby dust for EVERYONE xxxx


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi ladies!!!

how yous all doing

congrats Catherine brilliant news!!!!     

well another little update from me!!! another scan yesterday and there is now 3 gorgeous little heartbeats!!! lol

total shock and petrified but soooo happy and excited!!!! 

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Oh my godness mtaa 3!!!!!! Wow congrats to u im sure u were shocked alrite lol
Im now on day 4 of menopur


----------



## catherine238

OH MY GOD MTAA that is fantastic news  xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Congrats to u too catherine missed ur post
Im sure ur over the moon


----------



## IVF#1

Hi everyone  

Sorry for gatecrashing but we just found out on Sunday our first treatment of ICSI failed      

So we're thinking about trying GCRM for our next round.
Does anyone know how long you have to wait in between treatments?  I'm really hoping it's not too long  
I was online looking at the price list - am I right in saying it's nearly £5k plus costs for the drugs.
Was kinda hoping the treatment would cost around £5.5


----------



## Magicbaby

Wee update from me......ec was sat past we got 19 eggs however we only have 5 which fertilised    they think et wull be timorrow 3dt an im feelin pretty low i dont think im ready for this as this is where it all ended last time  

Cannot fault the clinic they have been amazin throughout this i just   we get our bfp

Sorry for the moan 

Mtaa hope ur well?


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi magic

don't give up yet hunni!!! did they say what quality your wee embies are? 

as long as your getting them transferred theres always a chance!!!! you getting 2 put back in

please don't be sad this time 2morrow you will be pupo!!!       

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

So im now pupo!!! 
2 put bk but they were thinkin just one because of great quality of one (high predictor on eeva) but i asked for 2 an they came bk with a yes after a discussion 

My other 3 they are takin ti blast if they make it an will freeze but they are low predictors so doesnt look good for them

Now for the dreaded 2ww 

Already feelin twinges


----------



## mummy to an angel

great news Magic

congrats on being pupo!!!!


----------



## mummy to an angel

how you doing Magic?


----------



## Magicbaby

Im not doin too well atm   im currently sat ballin my eyes out as i no it hasnt worked    
Otd is not to monday which i no is a long way off but i just no ive no symtoms an i feel af is on way for sure

Im more gutted for my dh an family as they have helped me from beginin esp financially an wont get anythin in return  

Cant stop the tears as i look at our wee pics 

Hope ur keepin well x


----------



## mummy to an angel

uck hun!!

no symptoms dont mean anything I had nothing at all!!! and af feelings a perfectly normal 2!!!! please don't fret its not over till af appears or the doc tells u otherwise!!!!

what happened to pupo?

u had 2 great embies put back in!!!!!! eeva told you so!!!!

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

Thank u mtaa i needed that kick up the backside lol 
Been a rough day negative from start to finish hopefully thats outta my system now an i needa enjoy the rest of bein pupo


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi magic
I had a complete breakdown around  4dp5dt convinced it hadn't worked. Ordered myself a new wee dress and all! Had my blood test on 18th aug and it was positive! So it just goes to show, we really don't know what's going on in there! Just try and keep busy and stay as positive as poss. I know it's so hard, I'm still bricking it every time I go to the toilet! X


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks sparkleheart an congrats to u   

Do u still have to attend gcrm after ur positive or wot happens then?


----------



## mummy to an angel

you go for a scan at 7weeks hun to find out how many is there and to see heartbeat/s then that's you done and dusted with gcrm!!!! hope your feeling better 2day!!!!

    

mtaa


----------



## Magicbaby

I thought u were maybe wuth the clinic until 12 wks r so  
Feelin better today but still nothing to report......not sure if i can face another hpt negative so thinkin of just goin to clinic for the bloods on 1st at least il still have hope if af hasn showed but i think she will

I need to ring clinic tomorrow as i dont have enuf crinone gel til otd so not sure if this is ok or not   

How many weeks r u now mtaa? Ur edd will be a lot sooner with triplets


----------



## mummy to an angel

Magic I was 10 weeks yesterday and ive been sick as hell!!!! lol

im still waiting to see doctors because ive had to be referred to the royal to the specialists coz its triplets!!! my own gp has never delt with a triplet pregnancy in his 30 years as a gp!!! lol

hope your still feeling positive!!!!!


----------



## mummy to an angel

how u doing Magic??


----------



## Magicbaby

Heatbroken   
Bfn once again 
End of the road no frozen an no more money


----------



## mummy to an angel

OMG Magic im sooooo sorry!!!!

nothing anybody can say to make yous feel any better so im not even gonna try!!!

but if you need a chat or rant you know were to find me just pm me!!!

     

mtaa


----------



## IVF#1

Aww Magicbaby I'm so sorry  

How's everyone else getting on at GCRM?

Following the opening evening, we have decided to go with them 
They just seemed really really nice and just got good vibe from the place.

I had appointment for AMH test's on Tuesday and our Consultation is next week.  I kinda can't wait.

We really want the treatment to start ASAP - so I'm just wondering.
At our Consultation when he'll obv have the results from my blood tests, would it be possible to start it all then?
Or will we have to call back for another appointment to collect our medication and schedule?

Wishing everyone loads of luck x


----------



## mummy to an angel

hi ivf#1

after consultation u will have an appointment with nurse to fill out forms and get shown how to use ur drugs and to make your treatment payment!!! then its just waiting for your af to appear to start!!! hope that helps!!!

mtaa


----------



## IVF#1

Thanks for that.

Oh so it won't all start until November then?

AF is due this weekend and with our appointment next week I was hoping to start this month  

Really didn't want all this to be happening over Christmas  

x


----------



## mummy to an angel

ivf#1
if af comes at the very beginning of next month it could all be done and dusted for Christmas depending on what treatment they put you on!!! I know mine was all done and dusted in 4 weeks and that including the 2ww!!!

mtaa


----------



## IVF#1

Thank you for that

The last time we went through the treatment at RFC we started with nasal spray on day 21, I just assumed would be starting around same time in my cycle. 

Xx


----------



## mummy to an angel

ivf#1

if you have regular periods chances are you wont be doing the spray!!! I just went straight to injections on I think it was day 3 or 4!!! they scan you 1st to see that the lining has all come away and start you straight away!!!! but as I say that's only if you have a regular cycle!!!

mtaa


----------



## IVF#1

Happy days! 

Many thanks for that and sorry for doing your head in  

Xx


----------



## mummy to an angel

no worries at all im happy to help if I can!!!

oh and gcrm are amazing u will be in good hands!!!

mtaa


----------



## IVF#1

Hi  

Just wondering if anyone else is going for treatment soon at GCRM Belfast.

We're hopefully starting in few wks time  

We're also considering using EEVA as well.  
Quite a bit increase on the finances but we're trying to throw everything into it this time.

xx


----------



## Alijc

Hi IVF#1
I am about to start at GCRM Belfast. 
This is cycle 2 for me - but 1st with GCRM.
Booked in for mock transfer and scratch on Monday. Start drugs on same day. 
I'm doing the flare protocol so should finish 2ww mid-Dec. 
what about you?


----------



## IVF#1

Hiiii  

Oh really! I'm going there Tues to get the scratch and get my first injection! 
Are you nervous about the scratch? I am a bit lol

This is my second cycle as well and first with GCRM  

Mmmmm not sure what protocol we're on. 
I have to phone up when my next period arrives then they call me in for scan and they'll let me know when to start injections. 

Basing it on the protocol we had at the RFC we should know week before Christmas!! 

Let me kno how you get on monday 

Xx


----------



## Alijc

A little nervous IVF#1. I was told I needed the mock cos my transfer in cycle 1 went horrendously! So they are sedating my on Monday to let them figure out why it was so bad. I then asked if they would do the scratch when they were in there lol. So I'm nervous - but reassuring myself that I'll be sedated!
Sound like you might be on long protocol. I did that 1st time around but didn't respond well, so Gcrm want to change it. I'm divided between excitement and apprehension!
We are hopefully going to have the happiest Christmas' ever!
I'll let you know how Monday goes xx


----------



## IVF#1

Awk you poor thing. 

At least your getting sedated on Monday  

I had mock transfer during my first cycle, due to previous issues. But went ok and didn't take them very long. 

Fingers crossed everything goes ok xx


----------



## stupidmonkey

the scratch is nothing, you barely feel a thing


----------



## IVF#1

The nurse said about taking painkillers beforehand.
Is it really that sore?
I was told its similar to smear test and I wouldn't take anything for that.
It is sore but only lasts for few seconds.


----------



## stupidmonkey

It was honestly nothing more than a smear and over just as quick. If you feel worried there is no harm in taking some painkillers before but I wouldn't worry too much about it. The scratch less invasive than embryo transfer and you don't need any painkillers for that.


----------



## Alijc

Well scratch and mock all done! Was completely fine. The sedation was amazing - I don't remember a thing! It's the same sedation as used for egg collection which has massively reassured me (I wasn't the calmest for my ec 1st time around - but quite looking forward to it now lol).
They gave me pain killers to take if I need them - but I can hardly feel a thing. Tiny cramps but nothing that I would usually take tablets for so not going to bother.
So nice being at the private clinic and having your own room. So pleased we chose GCRM (even though it seems to be working out crazy expensive!!)
Hope you get on well tomorrow IVF#1


----------



## IVF#1

Awk that's good, glad it went ok for you today.
Did they keep you in for long after?

Was your partner with you?
I actually feel really uneasy about the egg collection.
The first time around at the RFC I had pain relief just and my hubby was there with me.
This time around they sedate you so you don't remember a thing and I don't think they like partners being there.
Like jeez they could be doing anything!!

Yeah well so far the clinic have been lovely so we're glad already we choose them as well.

But yeah costs a fortune!
Fingers crossed it's worth it though and we both get the results we want


----------



## Alijc

I was there for about 2-2.5 hours. Think that was because of being sedated though - prob a scratch is way quicker normally. The actual procedure (inc mock transfer) was only about 20 mins.
My husband didn't come with me - he stayed in the private room just down the corridor. I know what you mean. I liked him being there for ec too - but if it's a choice between having him with me and mild pain relief - or being on my own and proper sedation - I def, def choose the sedation!! I like the thought of being out of it. At my last ec there were a few follicles they couldn't get to because they said it would be too painful due to awkward location. If I'm knocked out, they might keep trying!
I think husband found it quite stressful last time - he hated seeing me in pain so I think he might prefer it the Gcrm way!
Good luck tomorrow


----------



## IVF#1

Yeah your probably right, I'm just getting over excited over nothing lol. 

So when have you to go back again? 

Think after tomorrow I have to phone once period started and then I'm in for scan. 

My emotions are all over the place already lol. 
One minute I'm super excited then next I'm a nervous wreck  

The joys of ivf! Haha


----------



## IVF#1

Well scratch all done and back to work  

Honestly, it was quite sore and lasted longer than I thought.  And I frigin hate that tool they use lol....... same as when your getting a smear test done.  I absolutely hate it  
But it's all done and if it improves our chances then it's totally worth it.
It was sore at the time and for about an hour after I felt quite crampy but now I don't feel a thing.  No cramps or pain at all so that's good.

I also got the first injection...... prostrap I think you called it.  Didn't feel a thing.
And also picked up all our medication.

So I'm feeling really excited now that it's officially begun  

xx


----------



## Alijc

Great news that it's over IVF#1

I felt exactly the same yesterday - I think it was picking up the drugs that made it all seem so real and quite exciting! But ask me in 5 mins and I'll probably say I'm nervous lol. Last time around I told a few people but this time I'm keeping it much quieter. My sister had a successful 1st cycle a few years ago and was a great support for my 1st time. But now I'm on second go, I don't feel like she can get where I'm coming from as she never has had the horrific disappointing of a failed cycle and how hard it is to willingly put yourself through it all again. I want cycle 2 to be totally different to my first experience so as to not bring any negative memories along the way - so think keeping it quiet is the best for now. 

I started northesterone (can't spell it!) tablets yesterday for 10 days. Then booked in for prostap on 12th. Let me know if I should expect any side effects!


----------



## IVF#1

Oh I know my moods are so changing as well lol.
But so far today I'm all excited  

Well so far I have a horrible taste in my mouth.
Mightn't be connected to the Prostrap but it's starting to do my head in


----------



## Alijc

Just wondering - does anyone know how long after a scratch we have to avoid intercouse? Dr A told me to avoid it - but didn't say for how long and I didn't think of checking!


----------



## IVF#1

Hi,

Oh the doctor we seen didn't mention that at all  

I should be going in this week for a scan so I'll ask when I'm there.

The only side effect I seem to have from the Prostap injection is I'm so moody.
One minute I'm grand and next minute the least wee thing irritates the life outta me lol.

xx


----------



## Alijc

Thanks. I phoned the clinic yesterday to check - and they said I have to refrain until the end of treatment! But other protocols might be diff.
I am exactly the same on the tablets - this morning I'm really struggling not to hurt my colleague for the noise she's making eating, drinking and blowing her nose! I know I'm totally over reacting - but I seriously want to kick something lol


----------



## IVF#1

Oh really   haha I'm glad you mentioned it now!

Yeah you must be feeling like me.
It's horrible, I'm really struggling to tolerate certain people today.
And I'm heading out at lunchtime with family.
This is going to be testing lol.

This is actually much worse than the last treatment, I keep telling myself then then medication must be stronger and more likely to work.

xx


----------



## Lil75

Folks,

Hope you don't mind if I jump in here......was wondering if anyone has any experience with DE in GCRM. I did 3 OE cycles in Glasgow and was really pleased with the clinic although all 3 were BFNs. We now are moving on to DE and I am considering going back to GCRM.

Any information would really help.

Thanks


----------



## Alijc

Sorry Lil75 - I'm not able to be any help 

Wonder if others could help me? I'm (all fingers and toes crossed) hoping for ET next week if all goes well. Just realised I have no drugs for after ET. I remember using a messy pessary during my RFC cycle. Does anyone know what GCRM rec after ET?


----------



## IVF#1

Hi,
Yeah I had to use pessary from day of egg collection and told to take it right up until OTD. 
You should phone them see what they say. 

I have to go for egg transfer next few days and was just wondering, if you don't like the doctor doing it can you ask for a different one? Or is there usually just one doctor on site at a time? 

I had one doctor perform one of my scans that I really didn't like. 

Or is that being really checky?


----------



## Alijc

Wow IVF1 - didn't realise you were so far along! How did ec and fertilization go? 

Which dr are you not keen on? I was v v worried about my first app as it was dr traub and I'd heard bad things about him.. I debated asking for someone else but just went with it - and it was fine (I quite liked him!). Not sure if there is only 1 dr on duty each day. Maybe someone else can help?

I asked about peasary when in for final scan - they said they use a 2nd otrivelle jab instead and details would be given on day of transfer


----------



## Sparkleheart

Ivf1 I actually requested a specific consultant to do my ET. They are very accommodating although it would obviously depend on that doc being able to come to the clinic if they're not scheduled to be there. Luckily for me the doc I wanted was scheduled to be on for the two days my et could possibly have been. So I do think they only put one doc on rota at a time, although it might be a different doc on in morn than afternoon etc. is there a doc u like best? I would just phone and ask that they do your et and that way you'll find out who's on that day. I would say go with your instincts though if you really don't feel good about someone specific doing it, as you don't want it to negatively affect you afterwards. I wouldn't care one jot about being cheeky! At the end of the day you're paying a lot of money and getting through your ivf feeling positive is the most important thing. Perhaps approaching it in the way of asking them for someone specific to do it would sit more easily with you than having to tell them you don't really like a particular doc. Lee on reception is so lovely so I'd just have a wee think about who you'd like for et and then give her a call x


----------



## IVF#1

Alijc said:


> Wow IVF1 - didn't realise you were so far along! How did ec and fertilization go?
> 
> Which dr are you not keen on? I was v v worried about my first app as it was dr traub and I'd heard bad things about him.. I debated asking for someone else but just went with it - and it was fine (I quite liked him!). Not sure if there is only 1 dr on duty each day. Maybe someone else can help?
> 
> I asked about peasary when in for final scan - they said they use a 2nd otrivelle jab instead and details would be given on day of transfer


Yeah this time has moved so fast.
We where basing the length on the RFC cycle but this one is week or 2 quicker which is good 

Oh right, we got a second otrivelle injection but I'm using cyclogest pessaries instead  hate injections lol.

I had Dr Traub for scans and my egg collection - he's actually my fav doc there! 
What bad things have you heard? He totally put me at ease the whole way through.

I'd rather not say- he done some of my scans and was like I taking up his time being there. And when I asked him questions afterwards the puffing from him as if are you really asking me this! Don't like him


----------



## IVF#1

Sparkleheart said:


> Ivf1 I actually requested a specific consultant to do my ET. They are very accommodating although it would obviously depend on that doc being able to come to the clinic if they're not scheduled to be there. Luckily for me the doc I wanted was scheduled to be on for the two days my et could possibly have been. So I do think they only put one doc on rota at a time, although it might be a different doc on in morn than afternoon etc. is there a doc u like best? I would just phone and ask that they do your et and that way you'll find out who's on that day. I would say go with your instincts though if you really don't feel good about someone specific doing it, as you don't want it to negatively affect you afterwards. I wouldn't care one jot about being cheeky! At the end of the day you're paying a lot of money and getting through your ivf feeling positive is the most important thing. Perhaps approaching it in the way of asking them for someone specific to do it would sit more easily with you than having to tell them you don't really like a particular doc. Lee on reception is so lovely so I'd just have a wee think about who you'd like for et and then give her a call x


Robbie just phoned and have to go in today for transfer  
We got 10 eggs, 5 developed with 3 high predictors. I am actually delighted with that. So hopefully 2 is going back today  and hoping can get some frozen as well. 
Our last cycle we got 7 eggs and 2 developed with 1 high predictor.

There is 2 doctors who I wouldn't mind doing my transfer but if we get there today and it's the one I don't like I'm stuck aren't I?


----------



## Sparkleheart

Aw ivf1 I didn't realise your et was so soon! We will just have to hope it is a doc you like that is there today! That's funny, it was Dr Traub I actually requested, I love him! 
If it does happen to be the one you don't like today, it's not ideal but it will be fine. There will also be a nurse so just concentrate on them and ask her any questions etc. Even if you don't like the doc they will still be highly skilled at what they're doing so try not to worry. Just concentrate on your beautiful wee embies going back where thy belong! Good luck!


----------



## Alijc

Omg ivf1 - I'm at the clinic for my collection this morning. I'm just waiting on Robbie to come in and talk to me - but said he was finishing a transfer first. It must be you!
Sending you happy thoughts!


----------



## Alijc

In my excitement - forgot to say - great news about your embryos. Bet you are super duper excited. 
Hope it was one of the Drs you wanted and all went well. Fingers (and toes) crossed I'll only be a few days behind you! Going to spend all afternoon sending my eggs fertilization thoughts lol


----------



## Alijc

Flip me - I'm absent minded today. Just realised I hadn't answered your Q. During my 1st cycle I had read that some people didn't like dr t as they thought he was abrupt and grumpy. But I found him v reassuring. Both my husband and I warned to him and trusted him lots. 
To be fair - when I told my accupuncturist she said he used to be grumpy at the RFC but since he is doing private only work people say much nicer things


----------



## IVF#1

All done  have been out all day visiting family and getting nice meal.
Just home and plan on taking it easy.

Alijc haha yeah was me 
Robbie mentioned he had 3 egg collections today and my transfer.
Kept me posted on how you get on.

We had Dr moohan (May have spelt that wrong) for our transfer and he's lovely  so I was well chuffed.

Dr Traub is just lovely. I only seen him for 2 scans but he explained everything & when I asked silly questions he didn't laugh lol. 

So we got 2 high predictors transferred today - graded 7&8.
I am so scared already incase they don't stick


----------



## Alijc

Think positive! If they are high predictors then it's positive all they way! V exciting

Collection was fine (LOVE the sedation lol). We got 8 eggs. Better than last cycle but I was really hoping for a magic 10 lol! Keep reminding  myself that the news tomorrow is the most important bit - doesnt matter how many they got - it's how many that fertilise. We are doing ICSI so told Robbie to go and work his magic lol. I love how stress free the staff at GCRM make it all. Feels totally different to RFC.

Hope you can keep yourself distracted in next few days. Are you off work? I am planning on a Christmas movie overload to try and pass the tww!


----------



## IVF#1

I know, tho we had 1 high predictor last time and didn't work out. 

Yeah the sedation was great   I didn't remember a thing. 
And how amazing where the scones they give you after lol.

I'm off work now until Friday - have to go in to process end of month accounts. 
Hubby's off mon & Tuesday and think we're doing wee bit of shopping tomorrow and just visiting family&friends. 
Then I plan on taking it easy when he goes back to work  

I'm really hoping both our wee emby's stick  

We used eeva and got out videos and photos today 
Can't stop looking at them, they're so amazing!


----------



## Alijc

Aww - that is lovely. 

Robbie told us earlier that not all their eeva cameras are working today.. Engineer coming out tomorrow - so if they get it fixed (and if enough of our eggs fertilise) we hope to use it. I'll be a bit gutted if we can't.

Enjoy taking it easy and being spoilt. I'm treating myself to wine tonight yum yum yum


----------



## IVF#1

Aw really, well hopefully the eeva machine gets fixed and you can use it. 
I love looking at our wee emby's lol

Have you heard yet how many eggs developed overnight? 

Lucky you, hope you enjoyed your wine


----------



## Alijc

Heard this morning that they injected all 8 - but three were of poor quality so didn't survive the ICSI. Of the 5 left, 4 fertilised.

Spoke to them again this afternoon. Eeva is fixed, but happened too late for us to use. Our 4 had already started to divide, which is too late for eeva. I'm just trying to not overthink it. I always thought if eeva is meant to be, it will happen. In the end, the decision was taken out of our hands.

I've calmed myself now but did have tears this morning when I found only 4 of the 8 fertilized. I know it only takes 1 and we are still in with a chance- but I had really hoped for a better outcome than last time, with a chance of freezing some. But here we are again, with really small numbers. Anyhow, I have calmed down now and am try try trying to be positive!

How you feeling ivf1?


----------



## IVF#1

Awk I kno it's not as much as you would've liked but you've still got 4 
Hopefully you'll be able to freeze some as well, that's what we're hoping.

Last time we got 7 eggs collected & only 2 fertilised, one was good & one was not.
The good one we got transferred and the other one wasn't good enough to freeze.

Just try and think positive and hopefully it'll work out for both of us  

Do you know when your back in for your transfer?

I'm feeling grand thanks.
Been out shopping today so was nice distraction lol.

X


----------



## Alijc

Prob going for transfer on Wednesday - as long as they keep dividing! If so - I'll only be a few days behind you
I really thought I would be ok on the tww this cycke - but after my mini melt down this morning I'm starting to worry I'll be a crazy woman lol. Suppose it's one day at a time! And plenty of treats!


----------



## IVF#1

Just keep thinking positive  
I woke up with cramps this morning   I don't think I could take another failed cycle   

Yes just take one day at a time and do things to try and take your mind off it.

We might only have 1 to freeze.  It's slowed down and not yet at blast level so they're giving at another day. The rest didn't make it  . But I'm really hoping I have the 2 wee emby's still growing inside me  

I hate all this, just feels incredibly cruel.


----------



## Alijc

Cruel is the exact word I used yesterday. Each stage is so unsettling. 

But - we are both in with a chance of a fab little miracle! Exciting!

Found out 2 of mine are still doing well. 1 is just ok and the last one isn't doing well. So think ill be in same boat as you - 2 to transfer and just watching the 3rd to see how it goes


----------



## IVF#1

Well how you feeling today?
All ready for your transfer  
Let me know how you get on.

Just waiting to hear how our last embryo is doing, and whether good enough to freeze  

I woke up this morning feeling really dizzy, tho I'm kinda putting it down to tiredness.
Can't actually remember last time I got good nights sleep.
I had intended having lie in this morning but my front door hasn't stopped lol.


----------



## IVF#1

Aww our last embryo made it to blast but was poor quality, and wouldn't survive freezing...... bye bye wee emby   

But it has give us hope that the 2 transferred are still growing as they where the best out of the three  

Xx


----------



## IVF#1

..... oh no, getting mild cramps 

Please please please be a good sign


----------



## Alijc

Hi ivf1. 

Cramps are a great sign for you just now! They say implantation happens 4-5 days after a 3 day emby transfer - so hopefully it's exactly that!

Sad about the othe embryo but as you say, it shows they put the best back!

Transfer went grand. It was Dr T (who Robbie described as an ET expert!) so all went well. I've been pretty sore though. Much much more so than cycle 1. Started quite badly last night. At one point I could hardly stand.. They scanned me today and said ovaries are still pretty big so that is likely causing it but also are doing a test to rule out uti. Feels like bad cramps. All the more twinges for me to over analyse!! I'll be nervous wreck in a few days time lol


----------



## IVF#1

Aw you poor thing being in so much pain. 
Hope it starts easing soon for you.

We had Dr T for the egg collection and few scans and he is lovely  
I was bit of a mess the morning of the collection and he just calmed me right down. 

Yeah well I'm really hoping its implantation tho I'm only day 3.
Just have to wait and see


----------



## IVF#1

I am such a mess  

Today is 6dp3dt and woke up to quite severe cramps. 
I'mjust sitting here crying cos I know it hasn't worked  
I feel exactly the way I did last time, that AF is on her way

I hate this, it's the most cruelest hardest unfair thing in the world.


----------



## Alijc

Please don't panic!

Read through some of the other ladies stories - lots of people think cramps are bad - only to go on and get a BFP. It isn't over - your wee embys could just be bedding in. I found this on another website and have been fining it reassuring;

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:

1 day post transfer - embryo is growing and developing
2  days post transfer - Embryo is now a blastocyst
3 days post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5 days post transfer - Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &  fetal cells
8 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

It is def a cruel process. Wee wobbles are bound to be normal (I hope so - I had one 2 hours ago!) but try to keep calm and positive xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

IVF1 try not to get too upset although I know it's so hard. I had horrible cramps 4dp5dt so at exactly the same time and I'm 19 wks pg. I remember just falling apart that day and thinking it def hadn't worked but the tears and the cramps were obviously good signs! So please don't give up hope. I know how scary this part is, especially when you have had an unsuccessful cycle before. It took us until our 4th try to get pg with DD1, so miracles can and do happen. Just try and get a good night's sleep and hopefully things will seem brighter tomorrow x


----------



## Alijc

How you doing today IVF1?


----------



## IVF#1

Thanks 

I'm feeling bit better today. Just incredibly moody, tho this has me stressed out like mad woman  
I'm trying my best not to think about it too much, back at clinic end of week for blood test so just gonna wait til then, assuming AF hasn't shown up before then. 

Alijc how's things with you?


----------



## Alijc

Glad you're feeling brighter

I'm a mad woman too!! Been really crampy last few days which I was stressing over. Cramps stopped today so of course I'm stressing over that too lol. Total mad woman!

I'm off work which is good as my job can be stressful at times, but if course I have all the more time to drive myself crazy! I just keep watching films to try and block it out. 
Wish I could wave a magic wand for the two of us so the waiting would be over!


----------



## IVF#1

Lol what are we like, seriously the 2ww turns you into a complete nutcase  

Well I had cramps this morning but none from that. 
Think I'm gonna try and get early night, I actually can't remember last time I got good nights sleep  

Do you know when you've to go back?


----------



## Alijc

I'm booked in for Monday 8th but going to do a home test the day before to give me an idea of what to expect. Still another week to go aagggghh


----------



## IVF#1

I know these 2 weeks just drag in  

I've more cramps this morning - but I'm on cyclogest and take it first thing in the morning and the again in the evening.
I'm wondering can this make you feel crampy, cos I mostly feel it in the mornings.

Ohhhh you going to test early  
Last time I done about 4 tests before my OTD lol, so this time I'm not going to.

You'll have to keep me posted.


----------



## Alijc

Oh dear. Major meltdown 

I was feeling pretty ok all week. Then last night our fire alarm was bleeping. I reached up to change the battery and I swear I felt a really big twinge. Immediately I felt I'd done some damage. By the timeline implantation should have been happening Monday-today.

Anyhow, tried to keep calm and went back to bed. Woke up with the worse headache ever. I usually get this around AF time - think it's something to do with hormonal changes. Also got it with my first failed cycle. 

So so upset. Headache still here this morning. Totally convinced it is a sign that it hasn't worked. Even took a test this morning (which I swore I wouldn't do until day before bloods). Of course it was negative - i know it's too early to be accurate but I couldn't stop myself. 

Just can't stop crying as I feel so different to how I've felt all week. Feel sure that means it's negative!


----------



## IVF#1

Awk try not to panic too much  

Fingers crossed the wee emby will have started to implant and is busy growing 
Your headaches are probably just down to lack of sleep.  Or stress related.

Don't be ruling it out just yet - I honestly thought AF was showing up from Saturday and although I have days where the cramps are quite severe, no sign of the witch just yet.

Keep thinking positive and fingers crossed we both get our results  

What day you on now?  I'm now on day 10


----------



## IVF#1

Well how you feeling today Alijc?


----------



## Alijc

I'm a bit better thanks. No tears at least (but it's still early lol)

I still have a really negative feeling deep inside - convinced it hasn't worked. I know we're meant to stay positive but I really can't shake my intuition.  I'll not be surprised if AF shows up (but will still be gutted). At least today is day 8, so nearly there.

How you feeling? You're bound to be close to test day? Is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## IVF#1

I totally know how you feel. I've felt like that from the weekend 
Just been expecting AF to show up any day. 

But try and push those feelings to the back of your mind. 
It's not over until the witch shows up  
Just try and keep busy take your mind off it. 

I'm on day 11 now. 
Have to call tomorrow to clinic for blood test. 
So nervous - at the minute, even though I'm not v confident it's worked there's still tiny bit of hope. 
But tomorrow's it, we'll kno for definite


----------



## Alijc

I'll be sending you lucky thoughts all day tomorrow and will keep everything crossed! Xx

I've been taking it really easy until now, but now that I'm passed implantation time (and because I'm feeling so negative!) I've decided today is the day to get active again. Kitchen cleaned and heading out for a walk. If nothing else it will keep me away from Google!


----------



## IVF#1

Awk thank you 
Sending you lots of happy positive thoughts as well  

Well I didn't really take it easy, when I probably should've.
We went shopping and I was doing housework and everything lol.

Sure if it's meant to be it'll be   

Enjoy your walk.


----------



## IVF#1

So went for blood test today and clinic just phoned.
As expected BFN  

Gutted isn't the word.

I don't understand it.
The whole way through this cycle and our first one all my scans where looking perfect, no problems there at all.
And I had 2 good embryos put back there and previous cycle 1 good embryo.
So why aren't they staying  

So anyway that's us for ICSI
Just have to accept we'll never have kids.

Just want to wish everyone the best and good luck
Xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Ivf1 im so so sorry to read this  
I was exaxcty the same in sept i got my 2nd bfn and like u all went well an i had 2 good embies put bk but i had nothin to freeze
The only thing that keeps me goin is im not givin up hope....i cant otherwise id crumble.......i no there will be a time when i will have to except it that it wont happen but i just cant rite now
I cant afford anymore tx alhough i do hope i will have but not before i get some investigations done

The days ahead will be hard to get thru i no.....i cudnt face the world but it does get easier although its still incredibly hard as we have to pretend to the world everythin is great 

Go easy on urself and takenthe time u need 

All my love magicbaby x


----------



## Alijc

Oh no IVF1. So, so sorry.

I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better. It really is sh** and cruel. 

Be good to yourself and take time to come to terms with it xxx


----------



## IVF#1

Thanks  

I actually just can't believe the wee emby's didn't stick around   there must be an explanation why  

I'm not gonna let this beat me tho....... Now I've calmed down we'll def be back for another round once we get the money together.

I'll get pregnant yet  

Alijc let us know how you get on. 
Fingers crossed you get your result


----------



## Alijc

The clinic phoned about half hour ago to say my beta is 72! Booked in for a viability scan in 3 weeks time.

Cautiously feeling over the the moon but so scared to let myself get too excited! This will be the longest 3 weeks ever!


----------



## IVF#1

Awww that's great news  

Congrats x


----------



## Alijc

Thanks IVF1.  I'm just so sorry it wasn't the 2 of us. Hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## IVF#1

Yeah me as well  

I am actually devastated it didn't work this time.
This time around was just really tough.

There must be a reason why the 2 good embryos didn't stay.
I'm wrecking my head and torturing myself and google isn't much help either  
I'm wondering if maybe there's a problem with my egg quality.  I wonder though would that have been picked up by now.

Anyway, hoping everything goes well for you xx


----------



## Alijc

Isn't Google both a blessing and a curse!? I love lots of info but my husband tells me that it just stresses him out and he'd rather not know too many details!

In case it's any help - I read a good article (in amongst my hundreds of hours googling!) which said if you have any doubt about egg quality, at the review appointment ask for the embryologists review of the eggs before they started working on fertilization. Apparently they spend some time analyzing the eggs for fragmentation and quality before they do anything to them, and that can be a useful pointer.

Also - My sister has undergone ivf and has an issue with egg quality (and a v low amh). Her clinic (which is one of the best in England) are doing a trial in DHEA. Have you heard of it? Her clinic said before attempting any more treatment she should use DHEA for 3 months. Although the trial isn't finished yet, her clinic said early results are v v impressive. By the time they told her this, I had just started my cycle. I did phone GCRM and ask what they thought, but Dr T said there was no concrete evidence. As Id already started the cycle I knew I didn't have 3 months to take the tablets anyway, so I didn't push it. If I'm going for treatment again it's def something I'll look into more. Might be worth considering? Maybe others on here have tried it?

Hope that isn't repeating stuff you already knew!

Take care xx


----------



## IVF#1

Hey, how you feeling?

Thanks for that  

Oh I didn't know the embryologist worked on the eggs before doing anything with them.
I am def going to ask at our review appointment.  
On the day of egg collection, Robbie did come and talk to us afterwards and didn't mention anything was wrong.

I have heard of DHEA and at our last appointment at RFC I mentioned it and the doctor I seen (who also works at GCRM) told me there's a reason why you can only get them in America and he wouldn't recommend them to me.
Though I know another girl was told about them on her initial appointment at GCRM  
My AMH was 18/19 (I think), and the doctor said that was good.  I don't know maybe he didn't want to make me feel bad.

Its hard knowing what to do for the best.
We're still trying to get our heads around it, it's really knocked us this time.


----------



## WayneE

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting. I've just been reading this thread and it's heartbreaking. Such joy and sadness. 

I went for an AMH test at GRCM last week. Waiting for results which I know won't be great as I had it done Aug 13 and it was 1.1 (eek). Am planning on making a consultation appointment in the new year. As you can see below I've had 3 failed ICSI at Origins. Time for a change. 

This will have to be my last go as I just can't run up any more debt.  Anyone got any advice for low ovarian response / poor responder?

Thanks x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi WayneE
I think you're doing the right thing changing to GCRM. We also had 3 failed cycles at origin and were then lucky enough to have our DD from our nhs go. We actually then moved our remaining frozen embryos from origin to GCRM and are now 22 weeks pg after a natural fet. In my opinion, I found GCRM to be so much better in every way. 


Hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised and your AMH results will be much better than you think but if not I would suggest you looking into maya massage if you haven't already? I don't actually have any personal experience with low AMH but just wanted to suggest it as I was in for a maya appt myself the other day and happened to hear a story about a girl with low AMH! The place I go is the Beauty Company in Belfast. The treatments incorporate abdominal massage, reiki and reflexology. It can help with so many things and a lot of people go who are going through tx. I went before and during my fet and really believe it helped me get pg. once you get to transfer they can help with implantation etc. anyway my therapist was telling me about a girl who's AMH was 0.3 I think but she managed to get 1 egg, which then fertilised and then implanted!! Can't remember how far along she is but everything is going well. The maya may not have got her any more eggs but it may have helped with egg quality and then implantation. If this is going to be your last go then its worth throwing the kitchen sink at it and this is something i can personally recommend. Certainly worth looking into anyway! Good luck, if you have any questions, let me know x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Meant to say, check out the Logan Wellbeing page on ********. That's where they put up announcements and stories of all the babies born after having treatment at the beauty company. It's amazing reading!


----------



## bundles

Hi ladies  
I am your new moderator on the Ireland board. If there's anything I can help you with, please give me a shout. 
Bundles xx


----------



## IVF#1

Hi Alijc just wondering how your getting on


----------



## Alijc

Hi!
Lovely to hear from you

I'm good thanks. 13 weeks and counting. Have been a complete stress head everyday of the 1st trimester - my poor husband is demented! Was at the clinic today for a reassurance scan with Dr A and he was fab so finally feel like I can relax a little!

How are you doing? Have you made any decisions about next steps? You've been in my thoughts lots


----------



## IVF#1

Hi

Aww happy days! That's great everything seems to be going well for you  
I'm sure your well pleased. 

At the minute we're back to saving for another go. 
In the meantime I'm taking lots of vitimins. I'm also taking fish oils as I've read this helps relax nk cells. Just incase that's the problem, I haven't actually got tested yet. 

I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm so pleased your keeping well.


----------



## hxf

Hi ladies,

I had a failed cycle at RFC before last Christmas, felt so bad  and until recently can face it and be prepared for another go. 

After reading this post, I think I should go to GCRM to do it. 

Just wondering what shall I do first, shall I ask for copies of all my records from RFC before making an appointment with GCRM or doctors in GCRM can also check my history from the system? No idea how the medical system works. 

Thanks!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi hxf

Firstly I'm so.sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I really hope this next cycle is successful for you. 

Most of the gcrm drs work in the rfc so I'm sure they can get access to your notes no problem. I know they did for my cycle. It costs you 30 pound to get access to your notes and can take time so I'd have a consultation with them first and when you phone for your appointment just make it known to them that you've had a failed cycle with rfc. 

I've been to rfc,gcrm Glasgow and gcrm belfast and have had success at all 3. Gcrm however in my opinion is a much much better clinic. I can't fault them at all. Good luck hun and sure email me if you need any more info x


----------



## hxf

Thank you Twinangelsmummy! I'll phone them for appointment then. Hope to get started again soon.


----------



## KITKAT2011

Hi Ladies

I've just had my 3rd failed IUI cycle at GCRM (first two in Englamd) think our next step will be IVF.

Really like GCRM the staff are lovely I have faith they will get me preggers!

Not sure when we start I have a review appointment 12th May.

X


----------



## Alijc

Hi everyone

Not sure how many people are still using this thread?  Would love to hear how everyone is doing!

I have just been given a section date - so all being well our little boy will be delivered on 31 July. This thread was lots of help to me during treatment, so I just wanted to say to anyone currently going through it - hang in there. Tough as treatment is, wee miracles are possible 😊


----------



## blondie1983

Can I ask how much a cycle of icsi is at GCRM? Can your notes be transferred from the RFC?


----------



## Rosebud2

Hi Everyone I'm new to this so just trying to figure out how exactly this works but has anyone got any advice regarding the Access Fertility programme now available at GCRM? Has anyone done the IVF/ ISCI refund package?


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

I had egg collection at GCRM-Belfast today. I had 5 follicles which isn't bad given my age but only 3 eggs retrieved - last time I had 2 follicles and two eggs retrieved. Also last time the embryologist gave me positive feedback immediately about the quality of the eggs, this time it was a different embryologist and they didn't give me anything positive just said they couldn't tell at this stage even though I asked. There were 4 of us having EC today, so I'm hoping one of those other ladies posts with their experiences
FAIx


----------



## WayneE

Hi FolicAcidIngester, read read your post today. Really hoping you had success with ET.
Wayne x


----------



## leprechaun

Ive just attended the open night at Gcrm belfast and thought the clinic seemed great. We've already started the ball rolling with hubby going for SA and my AMH done this week.We fall into the unexplained category that can be so frustrating!  This will be our first ever round of IVF as the waiting time at the RFC is so long plus the success rates of RFC are so much lower than GCRM. We felt after the open night we were alot more clued up about the process and prices. We will be doing access fertility so long as we are accepted and we calculated that the cost would be around £9600 which I know is a lot of money but that is the £8100 charged by access fertility and the rest is for intitial consultation, blood tests and drugs.


----------



## funkeehugh

Hey Leprachaun
Wishing u the best of luck with gmrc. I finished the second round of clomid after miscarrying on first round . It wears you down after a while . I also heard the waiting times do rfc were long and I'm guessing by time I finish sixth round of clomid that ivf is the next option and god knows how long the wait on nhs would be . Do you know how much access fertility charge for drugs too ?


----------



## patbaz

Hi Funkeehugh. I have just signed up for access fertility through gorm and hope to start soon. We are having icsi due to dh having a low sc.  our multicyle cost £7100 to access fertility. They don't supply the drugs and neither do gcrm. Gcrm have them sourced from Acura health and I have priced around elsewhere and they are the cheapest. My drugs for this cycle cost £1100 but I am on a lot of different drugs this time. We are also going to use their Evaa machine to help pick the strongest embryos which is £850 and I am also having the endorsed scratch which is £150. We have also paid another £900 or so for bloods SA and consultation so it is expensive initially but I k ow we have a second tx if we need it.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi funkeehugh, the cost of the access fertility itself is £8100 and our SA and AMH tests cost £215 and we have our initial consultation Dec 2nd which is £295 with internal ultrasound. There may be more compulsary blood tests we have to pay for too. We've had these tests at RFC but since its been a year we are recommended to have them again. The cost of drugs are as far as im aware between £900-1100 per cycle. I have heard some people on other forums saying that their GPs wrote them prescriptions for some of their meds, its prob a long shot but theres no harm in chancing ur arm eh? 
Patbaz, we too may do Eeva but at an extra £850 each round we may skip it the first round and if it fails we will then use Eeva. We are literally using all our savings but there nothing we would rather spend our money on. I suppose if the figures really make a huge difference and its heavily suggested at our consultation then we may use Eeva first go if we can scrape the money together. Its all so expensive!


----------



## leprechaun

I know this thread is old and not many ppl check in on it but was just looking for a bit of advice. Was at my appt at the RFC todayand since I had my AMH taken at GCRM on tues I was eager to know what my AMH levels were last yr when my bloods were taken in the RFC. I was disappointed to hear that it was only 11.7 which isn't crazy low but on the lower end of the scale. I suffer from hypothyroidism so the DR said since the results were taken last year before I was on thyroid medication it may just have come back lower since my thyroid numbers were off. Im 33 so its defo low for my age. We still fall into the unexplained category though but unfortunately by BMI on their scales is 36.6 and needs to be under 35 to go on the IVF waiting list. The scales at the clinic weigh me 8lbs heavier than the ones in slimming world (I was weighed last night) which is infuriating since om their scales my BMI is just under 35 but not at the RFC. Aggghh!! So now ive been referred back to my doctor to lose a stone before we can get on the IVF NHS waiting list. 
Initial consultation with GCRM is on wed so I'll need to get my BMI under 35 by their scales. I want to give myself the best chance anyway and I'm the queen of losing weight, ive lost 4 stone 3 times over the past 6 years but unfortunately I'm also pretty exceptional at putting it back on haha. 
Il update my posts even if no-one reads them now I feel like its quite theriputic and it might helf someone down the line if they are considering GCRM.


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun I hope all went well with gcrm x


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks so much Patbaz  . All went well with our initial consultation though I need to get my bmi to 33 before treatment can be started but I'm pretty good at losing weight when I have a goal so im hoping it will be down by the end if jan. My latest AMH was 13.1, I asked was this low and the Dr smiled and showed me my notes where it said AMH normal but from what I've read online its low so I don't know but its not the first time I've been advised to stay off google lol. Plus the doctor said its likely I'll be put on the flare protocol which I thought was linked to lower AMH but I'm pretty clueless about IVF so I suppose I'm best listening to the experts


----------



## WayneE

Hi Leprechaun, Funkeehugh and Patbaz, this thread was pretty quiet for a while so I hadn checked in. Just catching up now. I'm local too and did go to GRCM after I'd been to RFC and Origins. Whilst GRCM weren't able to help me (see last entry on my signature) the staff were all really lovely.  I've moved on to Gennet in Prague. 

Leprechaun, I too used to go to SW and lost 3 stone with them before reaching goal so it does work.  But I also managed to put nearly 2 stone back on in the following 2 years  . I switched to WW, for no reason other than I wanted a change, and have just now lost the weight again. I think the secret is staying in class. After I lost the weight with SW I stopped going to classes and started eating again! This time I'm gonna keep going to class. Good luck with the programme over the hols - I'm not sure there's much else that could beat IVF to keep you focussed. 

As I didn't qualify for one free IVF round I've now managed to spend roughly £18,000.00 locally - ouch. It was about £5500 per OE cycle which includes drugs. I was on 450ml Menopur (which is highest recommended dose) for about 10 days or so. I'm assuming the access fertility at £8100 is for multi cycle as that seems a bit pricey for one go. Abroad is supposed to be cheaper but I won't know for sure how much cheaper until I've cycled as I'd need to factor in flights and hotels. As I exhausted my options locally I've no choice so hey ho it's off we go. 

Leprechaun your AMH is fine for IVF. It's prob a little low for your age but as you're doing IVF that shouldn't really matter. IVF is all about quality over quantity. Some argue if you produce too many eggs for IVF they can be lower quality. Your AMH should be high enough for you to produce more than 4 eggs - I got 2 with an AMH of 1.6. 

Anyhoo, keep posting because, even though I'm not with GRCM, I'll still be reading - you are not alone  

Take care, Wayne x


----------



## patbaz

Och waynee I hope all goes well for you huni. 

Leprechaun good luck with the weight loss I'm with SW too and I find it great but it's a hard slog losing weight. 

I've got my scratch next week ladies so it's beginning to feel very real.


----------



## WayneE

Patbaz, have you had a scratch before?


----------



## patbaz

Yes I had it on my last tx. Not sure if it works but I am on round number 8 so u will do anything that they tell me to do lol


----------



## WayneE

Flip round 8! I never got enough to to freeze so it was only ever one transfer per cycle.  

I wanted to know if you'd had a scratch before so I wouldn't freak you out if I told that that was the MOST painful thing I had done.  I came out and cried and that's NOT like me. I know it doesn't bother most folk but boy oh boy did it hurt me. I wouldn't have told you that if it was your first time.  A lot of people say it's worth it so I'm getting it done again in January before my transfer in, hopefully, March. 

Hope it goes well tomorrow.

Hi leprechaun and Funkeehugh 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks Waynee I found it uncomfortable as I have a tilted uterus but no pain no gain right?  I hope that this time isn't as painful for you huni and that the new year brings us all good news x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls hope you don't mind me butting in, I just wanted to wish Patbaz the best of luck, really really hoping this is the one for you. So glad you're going to GCRM, I found them brilliant for our natural fet. As regards the scratch, I really think it makes a difference which doc does it. I've had two and the first was awful, the second I hardiy felt! Dr Traub did the second, he was brilliant, so much so I asked for him to do my ET! He was the only doc out 5 ETs who didnt have to use a tenaculum to straighten my cervix. Anyway good luck to everyone on this thread, GCRM are great!


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks sparkleheart as it happens Traub is doing my scratch so hopefully that's a good omen lol. I'm not too worried anyway as it really isn't that bad. After all I went through with Rfc the scratch is a doddle lol. Hope you're keeping well huni x


----------



## WayneE

Hi Patbaz and Sparkleheart, 

Patbaz I hope your scratch went well. It's a nice sign too that you're on your way cycle wise. My scratch was at Origins.  My next will be under general (phew) as I'm having a hysteroscopy at the same time. 

Wayne x


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, it's nice to see this thread going again. Thanks for all the words of support. I'm totally new to all this so I really don't know what to expect. I apologise,  I dont know what a scratch is? However hope it all goes well for u patzbaz  . It sounds as though u are due some really good luck.
Wayne, when it looked like we might need ivf we were looking at Gennet and reprofit in prague after reading great things about them on the internet though as we are complete novices we though it would be best to stay at home for our first go amd thankfully found Gcrm so far have been great. Yes Wayne the £8,100 is for the ivf refund scheme which gives 3 rounds of Ivf and if you fail to have a live birth you get a 70% refund. Of course that doesnt count the thousands that you have to pay for drugs and initial tests etc. Hope all goes well for you in Gennet, i believe their success rates are excellent so keeping my fingers crossed for u too x.


----------



## leprechaun

Just incase anyone reading through this thread is curious to know your BMI must be 33 or below for treatment at GCRM. So im going to have to lay off the turkey and booze this xmas lol. We had our consultation last week at Gcrm and he told me my amh at their clinic was 13.1 which he said was normal but according to what ive read its low. He said they would be putting me on the flare protocol, I haven't a clue what this and probably should have asked but if anyone could offer any insight it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks ladies  x


----------



## WayneE

Leprechaun a scratch is when the doc scratches or cuts the lining of your uterus.  It's supposed to help with implantation.  I'm not are what flare protocol is either.  I just did what they told me  

Be careful of refund schemes. I don't know about GRCM but some clinics claim to offer you refunds but there are caveats, such as, the quality of the sperm.  This is not a cheap enterprise, that's for certain sure. 

Hi patbaz and Sparkleheart, I hope all is going well with you guys.

Wayne x


----------



## patbaz

Hi WayneE I had my scratch yesterday and started on my metformin and norethisterone so I've officially started tx number 8

Leprechaun how are you huni?

Sparkle are you all set for xmas ?


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi pat, yep pretty much all set! Just have to get everything made up, put batteries in it etc, so that everything is ready to go for Xmas morn. DD1 is 3 now so this is the first Xmas she's really excited for.  DD2 will be 8 months on Christmas day so she doesn't have a clue! Glad you've got started on your tx, here's hoping that next Christmas you will have an extra addition or two!!


----------



## WayneE

Hi Patbaz, just wondering how your cycle went. Sincerely hope you got a BFP at Christmas. 

Leprechaun how did the Christmas weight loss go? R u ready for tx?

Wayne x


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks for thinking of me Waynee. I'm currently on my 2ww. Blood test is next Wednesday but nurse said I could POAS on Monday or Tuesday. Think I might just wait until Wednesday. Although the waiting is driving me nuts lol. 

How are you doing huni?


----------



## patbaz

A wee update from me I've been testing for a couple of days (naughty me) and it looks like     It's very early days and I've been here before but for now happy to be pregnant


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Patbaz, I am delighted for you!!!!! Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks yellowhope still early days but first hurdle jumped 😉


----------



## leprechaun

Fantastic news patbaz! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! I've lost a stone in the past few weeks so im hoping it won't be too long before I start treatment. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks leprechaun!  Wow a stone in a month!  What's your secret??


----------



## leprechaun

The Cambridge diet. Its 3 shakes a day and nothing else. It has been tough going the past few weeks but its getting easier now and it will all (hopefully) be worth it in the end. Its lovely to hear positive stories like yours and keeps me feeling optimisic as I think im generally a pessimist by nature especially thinking of the long IVF road ahead. Hope your pregnancy is progressing well, exciting times for you I'm sure! Good luck to anyone else going through the process hope all the stories are postive for everyone x


----------



## leprechaun

Could anyone advice me what other blood tests need to be done before consent appointment? I know there are compulsory bloods for both me & DH and we have already had the AMH and SA. It's just if there are more hormone blood tests like the ones they do if the GPs like day 3 and day 21 I'd rather have them done now in the GPs rather than have them done when my BMI is down because once I'm at the right weight I pretty much want to start straight away because we have 2 holidays booked for this summer in June and Aug and I really don't want to have to leave treatment til Sept/Oct! I phoned GCRM to see if there were any blood tests we could come im and do now while im losing weight but I was told I'd have to wait til my bmi was down before coming in. Thanks guys x


----------



## patbaz

I'm really not sure leprechaun. I know you have to get one for std hiv hep c etc. I also had my thyroid checked. You could also ask for your fsh but outside of that I'm not sure. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Just jumped in to say congrats patbaz! I've been following you for quite some time you may remember me and I am hoping and praying this is your time, 

I'm back on the 2ww as off yday, had my last frozen embie transferred in Prague after we had successful treatment out there before!! 

Here's to a happy healthy 9 months 🎉🎈 xx


----------



## patbaz

Oh icsi of course I remember you huni. Congrats on being PUPO and I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you crazy like it did me. When's your OTD?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Aww hello  I'm so happy for you I often think of you 

I have test day on 19th which seems ages away but it was a grade 1 six day blast embie so no doubt I will test early!! Ideally if it works it will be a dream as we have none now left in the freezer as we done mini cycle ivf out there ... We only would like annabelle to have a sibling and then that would be us complete so here's hoping! Such a roller coaster and it feels surreal that I'm back on it again!! 

I know it's early days but I feel no different and hopefully carry on like this with my positive outcome!! 

Anyway... Enough about me... Delighted for your news, are you going to have some beta bloods done?? Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ICSI for th first time ever I tested early on this cycle. I got a bfp, although it was very feint at 6dp3dt and pretty much tested every day after that and the lines just got stronger. I had beta #1 at 10dp3dt 112 and beta #2 at 12dp3dt 311 so very strong numbers the time but still very anxious. Scan is on the 17th so not too long to wait but feels like a lifetime lol. I really hope you're successful and get a little sibling for your little girl x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Ahhh that's fantastic news and oh my brilliant numbers!! 

Now just stay in there cosy little one  

I'll keep Intouch this time round, it's great to read good news for once xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks patbaz! I'm hypothyroid anyway so I'll book in with my gp to get levels checked and maybe phone gcrm to see if I need any hormone blood tests that can be done in gp. I'm eager to start treatment in april, one last booze up for St Paddys haha and then I'll be raring to go!
Good luck for the 17th, I'll be thinking if you x


----------



## leprechaun

Can anyone tell me about egg retrieval at GCRM. I'm a bit concerned because ive never been under any kind of anesthetics and I don't like the thought of being 'out of it' or not being able to remember anything. It really freaks me out. Especially after watching some ppl on tv after being sedated at the dentist and they are talking crazy lol. I dont want that to be me! I nearly think id prefer to suffer unless the pain is horrific! X


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun you are awake and conscious the entire time but you don't remember much afterwards. You don't really feel out of it. I felt like I have when I've been on gas and air huni. Honestly it's no problem.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Patbaz! Is it next wed you have ur first scan? I bet you are excited and understandably a bit nervous too. Hope early pregnancy is treating you well. I've got a holiday booked for end of june & if we get our bfp I will only be a few weeks pregnant when we go away. Although being the pessimist that I am im thinking we will need the hol after we get our bfn lol x


----------



## patbaz

Hi leprechaun. Yeah scan is next Wednesday and I'm bricking it to be honest. Been having a little bit of morning sickness so that's a good sign. I think you're just right to have your holiday booked huni because when you get your bfp it will be like a babymoon for you both and if it's a bfn then you can go and enjoy all the lovely cocktails xx


----------



## leprechaun

Good luck for today Patbaz! I've been thinking about you x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks so much for thinking of me leprechaun. One beautiful little heartbeat seen today. So relieved I can't actually believe it!!


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz,

Am delighted for you. Have been reading your diary and was anxiously waiting to read your scan update all morning. Am only getting to reply now as I stupidly blocked myself by putting the wrong password in so have just got it reset now I've had 5 mins. I'm sure today was just amazing. It will stay with you forever. Try and enjoy each day you wake up pregnant. I know at this stage you just want to wake up tomorrow and baby is safe in your arms. But the months go by so quickly and before you know it baby will be here. You will have your baby forever but you won't get these next nine months back. I am still feeling robbed of the last two months almost 3 years later! 

Congratulations again, 

Katie


----------



## patbaz

Thank you Katie. I'm feeling very overwhelmed to be honest and emotional. I can't quite believe it after all this time. Not sure I will relax now until I have my NHS scan at 10+2 on the 10th March lol


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Hi patbaz, 

I meant to check in earlier and wish you luck for today but as I'm delighted to read you have done just great today  way to go and congratulations!!! Absolutely chuffed for you!! It's always one thing getting the BFP but it's something else hearing that little heartbeat going the cloppers  music to your ears!!! 

Congrats again to yous 😘😘 delighted for you xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ICSI huni still pinching myself. 

Did you get the second beta done?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

😃😃 lol you'll be doing that until baba arrives lol! Every scan is a milestone of pure happiness  

Yes I did indeed and it was just below 200 so I'm delighted, won't go for an early scan though until around 7 weeks as I just want to go through the unknown again!! 

So happy for you xx


----------



## patbaz

That's great news about beta huni. 2016 is going to be a good year x


----------



## yellowhope

Aww Patbaz, am delighted for you -Great News!!!! Have been thinking about you and wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## leprechaun

Aww that's really warmed my heart! So happy for you. It sounds as you have been down a difficult road to get here. Lovely news x


----------



## funkeehugh

Hi girls I ve finised month 5 of clomid. Speicialist lastmonth recommended I stick with it for another 5 months- he has referred me for a hycosy(i think). Do you girls think I should go ahead and book an appointment with GCRM to have icf r am i rushing things to much.  My hubbys sperm is normal and I have pcos. Im 28 with pcos but would love a baby


----------



## patbaz

Funkeehugh at the very least you would get a second opinion huni. I found nhs is a one size fits all approach. Gcrm may recommend clomid again but maybe alongside something else. Only you know what will be right for you. I only started my journey at aged 29 and I've only just seen a strong heartbeat for the first time and I'm now 39. If I were to do it again I would've started younger but then we had lots of different issues. Good luck whatever you decide huni x


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

I have been reading posts on this site for a while.  My partner and I have decided to try and have a baby (same sex couple).  After researching which clinic in Belfast we have decided to go with GCRM.

I have had AMH done was 8.45.  We go for consultation this week to find out which treatment but it looks like we going to go for icsy with donor sperm.  Im 33 and partner 30 so I wanted to try first.

I'm excited and nervous about consultation and stuff but bring it on we are ready for this journey.  It has been great reading everyones stories on this.  I must admit had to google quite a few times.

Luckily I know same sex couples who have had babies through both origin and gcrm so I have got quite a bit of advice.  We decided on gcrm based on research plus also a certain amount of gut instinct.

Anyhow just wanted to say thanks for the posts that have helped us to this stage and will definately keep you updated on this journey.  GCRM have been great so far though so helpful.


----------



## patbaz

Pandm17 good luck with your treatment huni I hope it goes well. I cannot fault gcrm at all and I've been to RFC and origin prior to this. I don't have a bad word to say about them. Everyone is lovely and are always happy to help.


----------



## funkeehugh

Thank you for the support girls I'm so afraid I found out tonight Clomid cycle 5 after a miscarriage cycle one has worked and I'm expecting


----------



## patbaz

Oh that's just brilliant news. I'm so excited for you. Might see you in the pregnancy boards x


----------



## leprechaun

Congrats funkyhugh!  Great news! Happy and healthy 9 months to u.
Pandam looks like you may be starting treatment around the same time as me. We are the same age and have similar amh levels so its likely we will be on the same protocol. Im still getting my bmi down but I've lost 21lbs so should be under 30 in the next few weeks. We are are hoping to start treatment in april. This is our first round of ivf too. X


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi everyone,

I have just had my review appointment with GCRM last monday and have been accepted through their access fertility plan to start treatment. we will be doing ICSI with doner sperm. Iam with Dr Agabje  who we had during our NHS funded cycle at RFC. He seems really positive. We go back to our consent appointment 4/4/16 seems so far away were we will order the drugs etc. He did mention I would be on a different regime than the RFC cycyle. Have any of you got experience in their protocols yet?


----------



## patbaz

Hey maybe. I am currently 10 weeks pregnant through GCRM and I couldn't fault them at all. I was also at the RFC and hated it. GCRM treat you as an individual so your protocol will be tailored to you. It's a fab clinic and they have great results as well. Good luck huni.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

hi patbaz congratulations on ur bfp. what protocol did u use


----------



## patbaz

I was on short protocol. I was put on norethisterone to bring on my period (my cycles are irregular) I was also on metformin 2 tablets a day up until trigger day.  I was on menopur with double doses on day 1&2 then only once a day. On day four I was put on 2 cetrotide in morning with menopur in the evening. I took these all for 12 days then my trigger was pregnyl and suprecur. But they do tailor their protocol to your individual needs. I have stage 4 endo and PCOS and I'm overweight. If you need anymore info just give me a shout.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

thank you patbaz i think he said something about the flare protocol - no idea what that means. My amh is 23 was 17 at rfc. i have lost nearly 3 and half stone since my first try. bmi currently 31.9 so he said with the increase in amh and weight loss they will need to be careful as last time they had to increase my stims after 3 days and ended up stimulating longer. i just thought it would be the same this time but i dont think it will be so all confused now. af is due 29th so will be about day 7 the day of the consent app. did it take u long to get ur drugs protocol after ur consent. sorry for all the questions.


----------



## patbaz

Maybe congrats on your weight loss. My bmi was exactly the same as yours. Mine was also flare protocol. My AMH is in 40s. They will give you your protocol at consent. I also had the endo scratch done on day 17 of my cycle. You will start your stimms on first day of your next period after consent meeting.  Gcrm are very efficient and you will find things go very quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

great to know patbaz. Can I ask do u remember what the cost of ur drugs were? did they use the progesterone vaginal cream with u and how long were u on it


----------



## patbaz

If I remember right drugs cost was £1200 give or take a few pound and I was on crinone gel for progesterone. GCRM don't recommend any extra progesterone once you get a bfp. I had some cyclogest pessaries left over from previous cycles and once I got my bfp I asked if it would ok to use them and they were happy for me to have them given my anxiety and previous miscarriages. After 7 week scan they told me to stop using them but I just reduced my dose and finished them a few days later. They didn't want to prescribe any more progesterone. Today I saw my little baby waving and kicking at my 10 week scan.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

so pleased for u hopefully that will be me in a few months


----------



## leprechaun

Hi maybebaby, we too are using access fertility. We are doing the refund programme, are you doing the same? We also have our consent a few days before you, ours is 30th of this month. My amh was 13.1 when checked before xmas ive lost 2 stone since then so im not sure if that effects it but I too will be on the flare protocol.  My consent is 6 days before my new cycle starts so im unsure if they will start me then or wait til the my may cycle. Any ideas patbaz? Im really eager to get started especially as im off work all of april so it means I wont have to take time off and answer awkward questions. Glad to see all is going well with you. I suppose its not long now til ur 12 week scan  .
I really feel totally clueless as this is my first ivf cycle. I have gcrm tortured, im on the phone every few days with another question lol. 
Maybebaby maybe we will end up being cycle buddies   x


----------



## patbaz

Hi leprechaun nice to hear from you X as for when you will start. That all depends on whether you've been advised to have the scratch or not. If so you will have that on say 17 approx then start next cycle. If you're not having scratch it will be a case of starting on your next period. I'm wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi leprechaun and patbaz. He said I didn't need the scratch. So one less thing for me to do!! My amh was early November and he did say that weight loss can affect it. Looks like I might have to weight till May to start my cycle going on what u are saying. My at is anywhere between 29-33 days so my app is predicting 29th March then the 1st of May. Our appointment was originally booked for 28th March then they realised it's Easter Monday and changed it!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Yes leprechaun we are also on the refund program paid it all last week!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Im the same leprechaun I just thought it would all be the same as our NHS cycle so tried to figure out the dates of transfer using that as a guide and booked a week of in May however its probably the wrong week as now have no idea about the flare protocol was working it on af 29th march but now looking like may due to my cycle length. Does the flare protocol mean we dont down regulate? i have no idea!


----------



## pandm17

Hi everybody

Thanks so much.

Hi Leprechaun

We been for our consultation and scan etc went well.  Now we are on a journey to find a donor then thats us as we are same sex couple f/f.  Once we have seen counsellor and have donor sperm we are ready to start the process.  Are you having icsi? We have been told it will more than likely be flare protocol we will be on.

I seriously find it hard to wait though, we are trying to take it step by step but its just not going quick enough for me!


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks for ur replies girls. Maybebaby I haven't got a clue lol. I really wished id asked a few more questions at our first appt so I've been ringing them ALOT I feel like a bit of an eejit every time I call but they honestly couldn't have been nicer but I'm sure they all think 'God its her again' lol.
So you've paid and all maybe? Do we pay for the consent appt? We know weve our access fees to pay and weve to pay for our viral bloods. Plus when do we pay for our drugs? I'm just making sure we have a rough idea incase we are hit for more money haha 
Thanks patbaz I'm sure I'll be updating on here. Maybebaby I might be starting treatment beginning of may also so I will let u know x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

looks like we will be cycle buddies leprechaun either way. I dont think there is any payment for the consent appointment. I know you have to have ur access fertility paid before you go to the consent appointment. From what I have read on the information pack the nurse gave me last week at the consent appoitment ur dates and drug package is discussed they then get the pharmacy to contact u for payment of the drugs I think it is all done during the appointment. My plan is to have the highest amount that can be charged for drugs in my account and hope there is nothing else to pay. Thankfully we dont need any other bloods done as I gave them a copy of my NHS tests from June and dr said he wouldnt repeat I phoned my gp and have asked for a copy of my last smear results as I cant remember if that is in the notes I provided. just wish there was more info they could give about the protocol as the information pack on that is very vague


----------



## leprechaun

Im the same maybebaby, I haven't been off google trying to find out about flare protocol but there are totally conflicting things everywhere so im totally clueless, some even say they start you on day 21 so I guess I'll be in the dark til consent cuz as pat said they must tailor treatment to suit each individual so that's maybe why it all sounds so different. 
Good luck pandm, when are you hoping you will be starting? Maybe you will be starting treatment around same time as maybebaby and me. We arent going icsi as apparently hes got super swimmers but unfortunately that hasnt managed to get us anywhere  
I did get some bloods done at my GPs but I don't even know if they did the right ones so I'll prob have to have them done at the clinic. Are you girls hoping to use eeva? As we are doing access refund we might skip it first time, we are skint after paying out this money so we will have to save for it for the next round if we are unsuccessful. I know my parents would help out but im keeping it all quiet cuz I think my mum would be more stressed than me! X


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls. The flare protocol means no down regulating so you start taking your stimulation drugs on day 1-4 of your cycle then stimm for 10-14 days then ec and et. From starting stimms to embryo transfer is roughly 3 weeks give or take a few days. 

The drugs company phone you with regards to your drugs and will ask for payment over the phone and then they deliver to your home. You will be given the price of your drugs at your consent appointment. 

Pandam I hope you don't have to wait too long for your donor X

Good luck ladies.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Pat, that clears up a few things for me as its hard to know what is going to happen and when. It's good to know that it will weeks rather than months. I'm just eager to get started now but also slightly apprehensive too x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

thats great info patbaz thank you that settles me a bit. 

Like u leprechaun we are completely broke getting all the money together to pay access fertility and enough for the first round of drugs. we used eeva with our NHS go but dr said he isnt advising it this time to save us money but might advise it on subsequent cycles 

Pandam good luck with the doner search.


----------



## leprechaun

I know, its a lot of money but I feel so much better having the peace of mind of having 3 cycles and we will have our rfc go too but after the things ive heard I havent a lot of faith in them.
Sorry just one more question patbaz, i know im a torture but for those 10-14 are you on injections? I just had a moment of panic there thinking if i was going through treatment in april im taking my nephews to the slievedonard for the night and they don't have a fridge in the room. Would i be able to take one in the morning one day and one in the late afternoon the next? Prob not im guessing. I wouldn't trust to give it over to staff to hold for me as its too important! Plus i couldnt cancel on the kids as its been planned for ages but im sure I could work something out x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

I am hoping that there is a little more flexibility with the drug times as i work 12hr shifts and rfc were so riigid with the times. it would be so much easier if I could take them early morning or late evening! However the thought of only 3 weeks in all rather than the 7 weeks i had with the NHS is great. 

patbaz is it all injections did you have any side effects. my last cycle i just had hot flushes during down reg but otherwise no probs.

Also just wondering what thoughts on diet are. I have been on slimming world for almost 6 months so use a lot of sweetner and have heard so many conflicting info on this? currently taking pregnacare preconception vitamins? I also have to get back to decaf coffee?


----------



## patbaz

Ok ladies as regards the 10-14 days you will most likely have a cetrotide jab to do in the morning (this doesn't need to be kept in fridge) and then whatever stimmulation jab at night. If your on menopur once it has been mixed it doesn't need to be in the fridge. The timing of your injections is very important so there's not much flexibility there. 

I too was on slimming world diet but gave up anything with aspartame(artificial sweetener) in it. I still stay away from aspartame as it's supposed to be very bad for fertility.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

thanks pat the last time i cut down on my sweetener just havent managed to get that far yet might get started on that next week it helps when i cut down on my cups of coffee - lol. Great info about the injections. Starting to get a better picture of the plan and the 1st of may cant come quick enough but god knows with my cycles sometimes they are 29 days sometimes 33 but all in all looks like late april early may when i will start due to the change of date for our consent appointment. Might even get my 4 stone award from slimming world which will gwt my bmi to 30!


----------



## patbaz

Good luck with the slimming huni. Word of warning about the caffeine though it's wise to give it up as it's not good for fertility either. It's all fun this fertility thing.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks so much pat, you're a great source of knowledge!  I didnt know that about aspartame, I drink coke zero regularly so I best cut that down. 
I'm also a little concerned about my diet as I have been on the Cambridge diet which is shakes and bars and then a 200 cal meal, its only 800 kcals a day or slightly less and I've been on it for 9 weeks. I do intend to go up a step to either 1000 or 1200 while im going through treatment but again there are conflicting things online some say they put their success down to the likes of the cambridge diet as it gives your body all the nutrients it needs but others blame it on not getting their bfp or having problems with their embryos. It's difficult to know what to do but im hoping that losing the weight has done much more good than harm. X


----------



## Maybebaby2014

leprechaun i asked dr agabje last week about my diet and he said slimming world is suitable as it encourages a healthy and well balanced diet and is also endorsed by midwives for use during pregnancy - i would be scared to be on such a restrictive diet as the cambridge diet as they advise a well balanced diet for 3 months b4 treatment thats why i didnt try anything like it.


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun I would avoid the Cambridge diet like the plague. All the fertility experts say you should NOT be dieting while going through treatment as your body needs a lot of nutrients at this time. Eating a balanced healthy diet is more beneficial for conception and growing a baby.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

pat thank you so much for all ur info. How are you and bump keeping? do u know ur due date?


----------



## patbaz

I'm still quite nauseous and being sick every day but it's so worth it. I'm 10+3 today and my appetite has returned so eating lots. Because I'm a big girl I don't think I will be showing for quite a while yet lol. We haven't told anyone yet so going to get together with our families over the Easter break and tell them then!  After 8 different cycles and two miscarriages I really can't quite believe it! So excited frightened and overwhelmed all at the same time lol


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls. I will switch to slimming world before treatment starts, I just needed a quicker weight loss plan as i have hypothyroidism and even on such a restrictive diet such a the Cambridge im only losing 2lbs a week whereas the norm is closer to 4lbs, i will prob just maintain on slimming world but i really wanted to get started because while i know im not ancient im 34 in a few days and feel time isn't on my side. It's already taken us 3 yrs just to get to this stage. X


----------



## leprechaun

I bet you can't wait to tell family and friends patbaz! That will make it seem much more real. Fir me its the first exciting step in the whole pregnancy journey as people will be so thrilled for you. I hope it's me in a few months but im trying not to get too ahead of myself x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pat that sounds like a great plan! Glad u got ur appetite back.

Leprechaun like u we have been trying for over 3 years I turned 35 during my last treatment so now on the wrong side of 35 for statistics but a lot fitter and healthier this time! Just can't wait to get started again feel in limbo at the minute as keep thinking I should be starting maternity leave instead of starting again


----------



## leprechaun

Aww hopefully both of us are lucky with gcrm. It must be heartbreaking to go through the pain of ivf only to have a miscarriage, its difficult enough at any time. 
For some reason I can't picture myself being a mother, I think im a pessimist by nature, my dh is a lot more optimistic than I am about going through IVF. I just feel like I'll never be that lucky. Plus falling into the unexplained category makes me wonder if there is something horribly wrong with me that they havent discovered yet and it will never happen for us. Ive joked that if this cycle fails it will be dh crying on my shoulder rather than the other way round. I really hope that my gut feelings are wrong x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

It's hard no matter what the reason.

Pat I was just wondering how often u got scanned


----------



## patbaz

I think first scan was after 6 days then I got scanned two more times at 9 and 11 days. I'm not sure though as it feels like a lifetime ago


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thanks I work as a nurse and out shifts are planned out a good few weeks ahead so was tiring to organise roughly when I should have my days off I know I really can't but even a rough idea and my holidays I should be able to sort it


----------



## pandm17

Just a quick query, can you get the scratch done first treatment of ICSI?

Thanks


----------



## patbaz

Hi pandm17 I think they only do scratch on people who've had multiple cycles but maybe if you insist on it they will do it? Good luck


----------



## miamiamo

Hi, I've bumped this article http://www.todayfm.com/Irelands-First-IVF-Refund-Schemehttp://www.todayfm.com/Irelands-First-IVF-Refund-Scheme

/links


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi leprechaun just wondering if u have had your consent appointment yet and how u got on


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi ladies,

I am currently agonising over a decision to try to get on to the access fertility refund plan with gcrm belfast. Hubby & i both live in N.i and have had 2 fresh ICSI & 1 Fet all unsuccessful (at RFC). We are both currently 37 although i will be 38 in August. We fall into tbe 'unexplained' category - my hormone tests & his SA are 'satisfactory'. I am anxious about our chances of being accepted onto the scheme as im unsure what criteria thay look for - can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi diamond girl I'm not 100% sure of the acceptance protocol is but I think that because access fertility want to make money that the dr has to feel that the treatment will be successful within the 3 goes!


----------



## DiamondGirl

Thanks maybebaby, we'll just have to take the bull by the horns and make our appointment with gcrm. Hopefully, given that we havent got any major medical issues (that we have been made aware of), they might take a chance on us. Its really our last hope, hence the anxiety, we were going to go abroad but have since had a change of heart on that score. Will give the clinic a call tomorrow x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Diamond girl there is now 3 access fertility packages 50% 70% and 100% refunds making it slightly cheaper do more expensive we paid ours last month when there was only the 70% option. I have PCOS and we have other issues and accepted. Although we are both 36 this year. We have our consent and drug appointment tomorrow I am so exited spent all day today writing questions to ask things that I have learnt and want clarified since our rfc try.  GCRM are so lovely although I think origin is bringing in the refund programme I think GCRM success rates are far higher than origin.


----------



## leprechaun

Good luck for your consent appt today maybebaby, we had to reschedule ours and its actually meant to be on wed now cuz f**king ulster bank still haven't cleared a large cheque we put in 2 weeks ago and we need to pay our access fees the day before our appt at latest. I feel stressed out as it is and now it looks like we may have to reschedule again.  Let us know how u get on. Im furious as I could have started tx this month which would have been perfect but now im day 1 of my cycle so it will defo be next month now.
Hopefully you will be accepted onto access fertility diamondgirl. I'm not sure of the criteria but by the sounds of it they look at everyone's case individually and I heard somewhere that they aim to accept 70% to 80% of people x


----------



## DiamondGirl

Thanks maybebaby & leprechaun - like you both, i am champing at the bit to get started on next tx but didnt want to take it for granted that we would be accepted for access - we'll get an appointment made asap and take it from there. Best of luck to both of you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Once you have had your initial consultation with gcrm access fertility will give u an answer within a week diamondgirl. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

hi diamondgirl definitley get ur appointment with gcrm sorted and b4 u go phone access fertility and let them know that u r interested in their programmes and get the ball rolling with them and get that consent signed before u go to gcrm it means they can email gcrm and let them know ur planning to use access fertility it means they can do the medical review and let access fertility know.

leprehaun i hope all goes ok and that ur are sorted for wednesday. if it helps i dont think u would have been able to start this month as the flare protocol starts us on northisterone on day 21 of cycle to programme u for starting the actual cycle.. 

AFM I had my consent appointment all paperwork complete. The nurse was so lovely considering i asked loads of questions that i kept typing on my ipad every time i thought of one and i double checked everything. She didnt overload me with information and answered all my questions. Drug schedule/diary was discussed and she has now ordered them just need to pay for them and collect them next week. roll on the 20th of april to start doing something!!


----------



## leprechaun

Good point maybebaby, I hadn't thought about that so I would have been starting treatment this cycle regardless as to whether id had my appt last week. No doubt I'll go in and hardly ask anything and 100 questions will come to me later lol. It looks like you will be a beacon of knowledge so I may have to ask you a thing or 2. Thanks to all you ladies a lot of my questions have already been answered but I suppose I'll have plenty of new ones over the coming weeks.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

not sure if i am a beacon of knowledge but keep trying to gather info. i have joined the april/may cycle buddies forum on this some of the girls are already on treatment so they are a fountain of info


----------



## leprechaun

Had my consent appointment today. My thyroid is a little over but im hoping to get it down in time for starting this month.  When I was trying to find out about my protocol I was stalking these pages trying to find out a time scale so if I can help anyone else out this is how it goes - start norethisterone on day 21 of cycle 23/04. Continue taking norethisterone twice a day til 30/04. Attend gcrm for prostap injection on 05/05 then start gonal f injections 07/05. First blood test and scan 12/05 and then from there they should know when egg retrieval should be. She did say that I should be having my beta on 1st of june roughly. Im on the flare protocol and have a 30 day cycle. I still have to pay for my drugs but the clinic has quoted me £970.


----------



## leprechaun

Patbaz do u have a rough idea from when 1st blood test and scan was to egg retrieval?  I know everyone will be different but im back to work that week after having a month off so I wish I had some idea of when it might be. I did ask but was just told id have my beta on 1st june x


----------



## patbaz

Hi leprechaun. 
I'm not entirely sure what you mean but here's some sort of answer lol

I started stimms on 31/12 and had a progress scan 6 days later on 06/01 then had egg collection on 12/01. My OTD beta blood test was 27/01 when I was 4 weeks 1 day pregnant. Then my scan was 17/02 when I was 7+1 pregnant. 

I hope this gives you the answers you're looking for. 

AFM I'm 14+1 pregnant today and really it's all thanks to gcrm. I cannot fault them. Good luck to all of you ladies starting out x


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks patbaz, so lovely to hear ur pregnancy is going well and im grateful for you coming back here and giving us advice. Hopefully that will be the rest of us girls in a few months x


----------



## patbaz

I hope so too leprechaun. It would be lovely to have an Irish mummy's club lol


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Glad to hear everything with u is going great with u patbaz again thank you for the info. I have just realised it's possible my collection might fall on what would have been my due date! Trying to take it as a good sign! My vitamin d arrived today and co q10 on the way and already on pregnacare! So ready to get going, did u do anything different this time pat


----------



## patbaz

I personally didn't do much different. From September I had no alcohol, no caffeine and cut out anything with aspartame in it. I was a big fan of diet drinks!! I also tried to eat healthily with high protein low fat diet and I exercised. I'm a larger lady so I lost some weight while doing that. I am putting this down to the protocol GCRM had me on. I wish I had gone to them earlier. I'm going to be 40 this year. I would've loved to have had my baby before then but God works in his own way lol. Good luck to you all x


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, Just seeing how everyone is keeping on this thread. Hope all is progressing well with your pregnancy Patbaz. 
Diamondgirl and pandm17, is there any news when you will be cycling? Like maybebaby im currently on norethisterone and have my prostap injection next week. Doesnt feel like im doing much tbh lol. Though hopefully there will be 2 new bfps on this thread within the next few weeks. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## patbaz

Oh good luck leprechaun huni. I hope all goes well. I'm 17+1 today and all going well so far but no real bump yet even though my clothes have felt tight for a while now and I'm still 5lb lighter than I was before I got pregnant lol

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks pat! I bet you cant wait to have a wee bump. That's great you've managed to lose 5lbs, are u still doing SW? My sis did it whilst pregnant and didn't really gain anything during her pregnancy and once my nephew arrived she was a lot slimmer than before she was pregnant x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

We only have our final consultation 16th May but donor sperm is in clinic etc ready to go so we hoping to get started asap after that.  I wont have any idea what drugs or how long it is etc until that day thats why previously I was on asking.  Not sure if it will be long or short protocol.  Im on my best behaviour though and have been, I eat quite healthy, exercise a good bit and stopped caffeine and fizzy drinks now.  Although I do allow myself a decaf coffee every day when I get to the office.  In the meantime to keep myself busy Im trying to concentarte on getting the house fixed up because if treatment works I wont be able to do alot.  

Hello to everybody else, glad everything going well


----------



## leprechaun

Hopefully you will be able to start on day 21 of your may cycle if its after your consultation. My guess is that you will be on the short flare protocol since we are similar ages with a similar amh and I think they base it around that. The way its worked for me is northisterone tablets for a week. Then a 5 day break with hopefully a bleed in between and then prostap injection 5 days after stopping the tablets, then start on gonal f for a week before my first bloods and scan and then hopefully i will get a rough idea of egg collection.  I think its around 6 weeks from starting tablets to beta test.
Good for you for cutting back on fizzy drinks and caffeine. I haven't really cut much out except alcohol since a few days before starting tablets and i use my fitness pal to make sure i hit all my daily vitamin targets and protein, iron etc. Im not much of a coffee drinker anyway but i do have the odd cup of decaf like yourself. Good luck for tx anyway. This is thread seems to have had plenty of happy endings so i hope it may be lucky for the rest of us too   x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

Thanks for that, we will miss day 21 in May so will have to be June.  We went for last blood tests on Friday there and our consultation is 16th so we will have clearer idea of dates etc.  The waiting has been killing me more so as my partner travels alot so the time is going quicker for her lucky duck.  

So roughly six weeks you think, we are usually quite busy so hopefully that flies in for us.  Im just taking pregnacare do you recommend anything else? I would eat quite well most of the time anyway with training etc so I was just wondering would I need to be taking anything extra at this stage.

Hope everything is going well with you


----------



## patbaz

Panda I'm not sure if you're taking omega3 with that but I would definitely recommend it. Good luck with you cycle x


----------



## leprechaun

Hi pandm, I'm  personally not taking anything else but a lot of the girls on these forums have some good advice on supplements etc. I was taking a prenatal multi vitamin and the clinic said i dont need to take anything else but if this cycle doesnt work I'll probably look into it more.
Im now on day 3 of gonal f injections, tbh its all been so easy so far, i barely feel like im actually doing ivf as ive had no real side effects the only thing reminding me is the lack of alcohol lol.
The lack of side effects is actually  starting to worry me a bit, feels like the drugs arent working but i have my first scan on thurs so I'll be able to see whats going on.
Good luck for the 16th, lets us know how u get on


----------



## pandm17

Patbaz

Thanks for that, I will maybe get some omega 3 because at the minute im just trying to eat seafood etc as much as I can but might not be enough some weeks.

Leprechaun

Thanks for reply.  Im taking pregnacare and have done for a while but I have researched alot and looked on this site with regard to caffeine asparteme etc so I have little or none of them.  Checking the contents of every drink now.  Im not a massive drinker so Im not missing it too much, although imagine if everything goes well we wont be having a drink for a long time so Im bound to miss it then! Lol.  Yeah if you can keep us posted as well as Im very close behind you so I know whats ahead of me


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm it's quite likely that myself, maybe baby and you will all be at gcrm on the 16th although myself and maybe baby would be at the early morning clinic. I have my first scan tomorrow  to see how things are progressing for me and then I'm likely back in again on Sat or Monday depending  on how things look. That's  just my guess anyway. I find it really hard to believe that my egg collection is likely to be next week too, it's all going in so quickly. I find it quite easy to push it to the back of mind most of the time but my sleeping is dreadful at the moment, I think the medication is making it even worse so I only slept for an hour and a half last nite so spent plenty of time on Google looking up things that could go wrong (ever the optimist lol).
Just looking through older posts and wondering how waynee is getting on with treatment abroad. 
Anyway good luck to all and hope everyone updates how they are doing x


----------



## pandm17

Leprechaun

Good luck with everything tomorrow, im sure you cant wait to see how everything is going.  I feel like up to now everything has been so slow so I cant wait until everything starts happening for us which will be Monday onwards because I will feel better when I know exactly when we are going to start.

I can honestly say we were the opposite with regards to optimism, we never really thought what it this doesnt work until we went to counsellor (we had to as using donor sperm) and she made us think twice.  For now Im allowing only positive thoughts for everybody.


----------



## leprechaun

Positivity is definitely the way to go but after 3 years ttc we've got used to disappointment. I actually bought the book The Secret to try and induce some positive thinking but I couldn't get past the first page lol.
We were the same with things feeling like they were dragging as I had weight to lose and then some issues with my thyroid but honestly once you have your consent it will just all fly in. I found myself constantly on here trying to find a an idea of a time scale because I was off work for a month in alril/may but unfortunately I'm back the week of egg collection. That's why I thought it might be useful to you and others that the flare protocol has been recommended to as all the protocols are so different but to my knowledge the flare protocol is the shortest


----------



## pandm17

Yes of course your going to be disappointed I cant even comprehend but I know know people who have went through that before and have healthy babies right now either after IVF or naturally.  But I think you have went to the right clinic.  I have heard great reviews and up to this point I cannot fault them so professional.  When we first thought about this process I started asking people who have been through different clinics etc and I never went to see another one, I just went with my gut.  We have been quite lucky as I like working out and always quite conscious of my bmi so none of that was a hurdle for us.  I had a bit of pain round ovaries etc but I got that investigated also and there was nothing.  We are hoping the next stages are as straight forward and my partner isnt travelling again until after June so its good timing for us.

Yes was very relieved to hear about that flare protocol is quite quick, knowing us we are so busy I hope it flies in too.

Hope your scan went ok today


----------



## leprechaun

It will fly in for you, even now I can't believe we are in the middle of it all. It's strange to think we'll know in less than 3 weeks, I've got a boozy holiday to benidorm to look forward to with dh and friends and the end of June if it doesn't work but there is no way I'll be going if I'm pregnant, it will be the first time in my life I'll be glad not to be going away  as I'm a sun worshipper and love my hols.
That's great with your training I'm sure it will have a positive effect on treatment.
I had my first scan on Thurs and got 8 follies on one ovary and 2 smaller ones on the other and things were progressing well so they didn't change my dosage of drugs. I was a little disheartened as I've heard ppl getting much better numbers but maybebaby told me that she got a similar number and this is her 2nd round and she was pleased with that so made me feel a lot better. I'll know more in the morning when I go for my next scan and will probably get my ec date. Keep us posted on how u get on at consent x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

Hope yesterday went ok and you got your date. We had our final consultation so we are going to be starting meds on/around middle of June, which is what I had estimated.  So glad to have dates and have everything in place.  Now just have to be on my best behaviour and as healthy as possible.  I think I followed the schedule ok and injections and stuff don’t seem as daunting as we were expecting so roll on now.  If all goes well we should have test at the end of July so loads of praying until then.

Thinking of everybody on this board.  How your journeys differ from ours as we literally started this process six months ago and are nearly there.  For many of you its been years of tests and unknown, I hope everbody is ok


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm glad you got ur appointment and are all sorted! It doesn't seem like it now but it will fly by and u won't know it until ur in the middle of everything! 
I must say the GCRM staff are lovely as is mags the embryologist! Myself and leprechaun are about a day apart in our schedules I'm back tomorrow hoping it will be my last early morning scan and bloods as I have to leave the house at 5.30am for them! Hope we will hear tomorrow about trigger shot and when collection will be!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Maybebaby

I laughed when the nurse said about having early morning scans as my partner is not a morning person at all but I think(hope) this might be a bit different.  Are you travelling from outside belfast yeah? I dont know how lucky we are 5 mins up the motorway.  Although it was mentioned that we could have stuff going on around 12th which is sometimes mad traffic in belfast.

Yeah we dealt with Mags as we had to pick a donor etc and she had to check it out for us and we had a few giggles along the way.  That is a great clinic they running, it runs like clockwork never had to wait on anything from them.

Not long for you two then, its a matter of days now Im sure you cant wait.  How have you been handling the medication etc? We went through injecting and stuff yesterday where you find best place? They said tummy or thigh.  Fingers crossed EC is very soon and they are thriving in there


----------



## Maybebaby2014

I find it easier in the tummy area I have plenty to pinch lol! I have been ok with the Medes bit headachey from time to time but otherwise ok!


----------



## pandm17

Funny because when nurse lifted needle out to show us my partner sat right back and didnt even realise we all busted out laughing.  Safe to say she isn't going to have a try lol! Yeah I think tummy too but then leg for the last ones.  I have to ring clinic next week to order drugs once this arrives so already i cant wait until next week lol!


----------



## leprechaun

Won't be long flying in for you pandm, I'm sure your just glad to have your schedule  and eager to get started now! Once the ball is rolling every thing seems to go so quickly. I have my egg collection on Thurs, I have 13 follicles so I'm hoping I get at least 10 eggs but as everyone keeps saying it only takes one. Are you on the flare protocol pandm? 
I have been totally grand on the meds, no side effects except poor sleeping but my sleep is bad a lot of the time so it might not even be linked to the meds. Other than that it's been a breeze, almost too easy! I actually thought the drugs weren't working as no side effects but according to the scans so far so good!
Good luck for scan in morning maybebaby, I think you'll be in on Friday since we've been a day apart from everything else . Keep us posted!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

Great news! 13 is a great number so Im sure you will get a good number of eggs! 

Yeah we are going to be on flare protocol so we noted it down and obviously will take more notice of that when we start them.  Im hoping I dont get too many side effects but menstrual can be a bit hard on me sometimes so I dont know what Im going to be like but Im quite laid back so like everything I will take it in my stride if I get sick then so be it.  Im going to take maybe a week off over EC and ET to chill but then I'll come back to work as i just sit at a pc most of the day but I think I will be ok to work while taking the meds. 

So excited for you both and look forward to hearing maybebabys scan update and your ec update.  Take care and will be saying a few prayers


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thanks pandm will keep u updated!

Leprechaun when do u trigger did u need to get more GONAL


----------



## leprechaun

Hi maybebaby, triggered last nite. Didn't need more gonal f as had enough to do me. Let us know how u got on today


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks pandm, collection is in the morning so I bet I have a sleepless night tonight. That's nothing new though, my sleeping is awful. On the 3 mornings I attended the early morning clinic I hadn't been to sleep at all the night before so I've no doubt I'll be up all night again tonight.
I've been lucky to get no proper side effects from the drugs, so hopefully you'll be the same. The lack of sleep is probably down to sub conscious anxiety abt the days ahead rather than the drugs. Just wish it was this time in 2 weeks!


----------



## pandm17

Good luck today hope egg collection goes smoothy and quickly for you.  So how long until the fertlised and put back then is it 5 days? Im sure you cannot wait.  Two weeks is nothing in this process although Im sure it feels like a lifetime.  Especially because you have to take it easy.  Im excited for you, I keep coming back on this site to follow you and maybebaby because then I know exactly whats ahead of us.  This time next week im expecting to ring the clinic to order prescription for medication.  Roll on


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm currently on my 2ww after icsi treatment no.1 at GCRM - thought I'd be okay, but the wait is killing me! ET was 12th May, 2x 3day embies - OTD is 24th May

pandm17 - GCRM have been excellent. Can't fault them..they have been great from start to (almost) finish - the rest is up to me now! 

leprechaun - Hope your ec went okay today - let us know how you got on and hope you're resting up. I lay on the sofa for most of the day although I didn't feel too bad after tbh - no pain at all really which is lucky! 

maybebaby2014 - Have you triggered yet? Hope you're doing okay. Keep us posted


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Welcome yogamini Congratulations on being pupo! Triggered last night all ready for tomorrow morning! Getting nervous and excited!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Yogamini

Welcome to the board, congratulations on getting to this stage and fingers crossed for you 

This is my first treatment too with GCRM and I think exactly the same.  

So two little embies transferred...do they do this on a regular basis I'm seeing more and more of two embies instead of 1.  

Maybebaby, good luck for transfer hope all goes well x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi yogamini just wondering how many eggs u got at collection! I had mine this morning feeling a little disappointed as out of all the follicles only got 3 eggs. 🙏🏻🙏🏻that they all fertilise!!


----------



## pandm17

Maybebaby

Sorry you feel disapointed but rememeber we only need one good egg...they could be very good quality eggs so try stay positive.  How many follicles did you have? Was it all pretty straight forward? Definately be thinking of you, praying you get good news in the coming days xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thanks pandm hoping they are of good quality ended up needing antibiotics as they had to go through the uterine wall to get to my right ovary! The sedation was brilliant I remember nothing! Which is a big plus as when I had my NHS go they only give a bit of pain relief and you know everything that is going on I think if I had to do it that way again I would have gave up!


----------



## pandm17

Maybebaby

Plenty of rest and TLC you need now...Lay up and relax get yourself a good box set for the next day or two.  I have provisonally booked all over the 12th off work as if everything goes to plan will be around then.

I have never been sedated before so im curious to see what its like.  Sounds a bit horrid that NHS go, I'm lucky then we aren't entitled to an NHS go because I dont like the sound of that.  Although it would be nice to have that option but I wouldn't like to take it away from people who have been trying to conceive naturally.  

So how many days then now do you wait? You just monitor progress daily? Its usually up to 5 days isnt it? I watched that quads program last night on itv they transferred 3 blastos and they ended up with quads!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, maybebaby sorry you were disappointed with your egg collection, it's so hard not to get hung up on numbers but as everyone says it only takes one good one but you can't help but feel disheartened when you don't get the numbers you want. I had 13 follicles, 7 eggs and 4 of which fertilised. I had hoped for a 5 day transfer but my numbers aren't great so it's probably more likely to be a 3 day. It's difficult when you are hoping for more but there are plenty of success stories out there. I think with the flare protocol we are never going to get huge numbers so we are just hoping for quality over quantity. 
I was sore yesterday after the collection but the actual procedure itself was so easy, nothing to worry about pandm! They take you down and you get into your gown then the doctor, anaesthetist and embryoligist will come and see you individually to let you know what to expect and then you are wheeled down to theatre after getting a canuala in your hand for the drugs. You'll basically be asleep for the whole thing although they did say I was  talking sometimes but I don't remember. By the time I was wheeled up to recovery I was wide wake. Dh couldn't believe it I'd only been gone about 15 mins lol. 
Keep us posted tomorrow maybebaby, your amh is higher than mine and you made it to blast last time so I reckon all your 3 will fertilise over night xx


----------



## leprechaun

Yoga mini,  I'm sure these last few days will be dragging in for you! Are you going to wait to test on your otd day? What protocol were you on and how many eggs did you get if you don't mind me asking. Keep us posted your news. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thank you pandm and leprechaun went to bed for a couple of hours! Staying at the in laws today so no big journey home. Bit achy but otherwise good so much better than the last time! They even gave me pain relief home which the RFC didn't do! They staff where lovely. Dr traub did my collection and he was disappointed for me considered the amount of follicles I had! Who did urs leprechaun? Please all say fertilisation prayers! 

Pandm good idea booking the week of I've bee of this week and it's be brill especially as I have so far to travel! Thankfully the Inlaws only live 25 mins away


----------



## pandm17

Maybebaby glad to hear you had some rest...definately loads of prayers and good vibes from us.  Glad it was better than RFC.  I went to scan in GCRM but had a check up done with City hospital and it was like day and night, the doctor in the hospital was so rough compared to GCRM dr I think it was Dr McFaul.

Just a random question did any of you smoke? I gave up in January and havent looked back but I wonder has it helped my amh at all.  

Im taking pregnacare but thats really it so going to get more vitamins today but Im going by the book eating wise at the minute had two big wacks of salmon last night so trying to eat for omega 3.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

I smoke and struggling at the minute! When I was waking up in theatre I was convinced I was smoking due to the probe I my finger!

I am on pregnacare
Vitamin d omega 3 and co q 10 but only taking pregnacare from today as not sure if I'm supposed to take the others now!

I have been on slimming world since my mc although have been a bit bad over last 2 weeks with treats!


----------



## leprechaun

That's great you don't have far to travel maybebaby, that long journey must be stressful because every time I'm going to the clinic I'm nervous the whole car journey but thankfully I'm there in a few minutes! Dr Mcfaul did my collection, he's a man of few words but I like him. I also really like Dr Traub too, he did 2 of my scans and was very informative.
I take the odd smoke when I'm having a drink pandm. The thing is about amh is it tells you your ovarian reserve but not the quality of your eggs. I think with our age group they expect our eggs will be decent quality.
Hope all 3 of ur eggs fertilise over nite maybebaby. Prob another sleepless night for both of us! You're always waiting to get past the next hurdle in this game!


----------



## Yogamini

Hi to all you ladies - pandm17, maybebaby2014 and leprechaun!


Great to hear you have both had EC and it went smoothly enough - the sedation at GCRM is fantastic! I'm 39 so on the flare protocol - got 6 eggs (1 immature) , so really 5. Felt happy enough with the number considering my age. 3 fertilised overnight and all 3 were dividing happily until day 2, when one arrested  Transferred day 3 1x perfect 8 cell and 1 not-so perfect but decent quality 9 cell ...we were a little disappointed as had hoped for a frostie from the third but hey! Yes,the wait was killing me so much so that I tested yesterday (day 7 po3dt)...got a BFN! But lots of folks saying that this is too early - some embies don't start to secrete HCG until day 8 post 3dt and it really is best to wait to OTD! Wishing I had now as I'm feeling a little deflated especially as I don't have many symptoms at all.... what will be will be!

Pandm17 - I took a week off after ec and it worked out really well for us - not long now til you start!


----------



## leprechaun

Yogamini I think it's way too early to test. I would even be reluctant to test that early after a 5 day transfer. I know how tempting it is to test though, I am a poas addict but I really want to hold out for the beta so I can avoid any false negatives or positives. That's easier said than done though, I've never been through an ivf 2ww! I wouldn't stress too much about symptoms either, you could have all sorts of pregnancy symptoms and get a bfn and none at all and get your bfp. I don't know how many times I convinced myself I was pregnant because of my symptoms which led to nothing and the one time I was pregnant I wasn't trying and had no symptoms at all and only tested well after my af was late as that was the only inkling there was so please don't be too disheartened!


----------



## Yogamini

Thank you Leprechaun.  I know you're right..trying so hard not to worry and enjoy these last few days of being pupo! The only way to know for sure is to wait for blood test on 24th! Great you've gotten this far...hoping your eggs will be good quality and you'll have super duper embies!  Keep us posted. Gonna try and get some sleep now as my sleep has been so bad this past week and it's taking it's toll!


----------



## pandm17

Yoga mini not long to go now 3 more days. It must be great getting to that stage. I can't imagine it just seems like it's still far away. 

I went in and spoke to pharmacist yesterday to get omega 3 and Q10 but she said she would be afraid to recommend anything. I said I'm already taking pregnacare and she said that was fine. The other pregnacare for further on have omega 3 etc in them so I'll see if treatment works then change to them ones with more vitamins. I did explain that I'm trying to eat loads of seafood and protein plus I'm drinking milk which I hadn't done in years. She was so lovely though good luck etc was nice. Although she did say there's pregnacare for men too 🙈🙈🙈 but I didn't want to embarrass her lol. 

I said to my partner I would like to test the nite before and she has strongly disagreed. I'll be very surprised if we can wait but only time will tell. She doesn't want anything to spoil it or doesn't want any false tests so she wants to wait until the day it's going to be hard lol. Thinking of you all and all your little embies hope yoga mini yours is making itself at home and maybebaby and leprechaun hope yours are developing nicely ready to go home 😀😀😁xx


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Pandm17...yes we're delighted to have got this far with no hiccups at all really.  Youll be here before you know it..time from start of treatment to et flew by so fast! It's the killer 2ww which is toughest of all but just hanging in there and hoping! I think I'll be okay if it's negative. ..will have another go as we paid for 2 cycles in advance.  I took omega 3, vitd, folic acid and ferroglobin supplement which has b vits, iron etc. I don't drink milk and eat very little dairy plus I don't eat meat other than fish, against the advice of my acupuncturist who said red meat very important for fertility!  Carried on with plenty of exercise while on stimms and felt absolutely fine. 

Leprechaun and Maybebaby hope you're getting some good news about your little embies.  x x


----------



## pandm17

Yoga mini

Is this your first Ivf? We just have one try but I'm realistic in that it might not work first time but this is my first time trying for a baby. I always said that if I got to 33 I would consider it and here and am right on schedule. My partner knew this from she met me and never thought she would have kids until she met me. 

I have been so bad exercising lately I would walk etc but I have been so busy and very tired so generally from here on in not going to push myself really hard just keep ticking over. Oh fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## leprechaun

Robbie is just off the phone and all 4 of my embryos are going strong. He said there is a good chance at this stage that we will be able to take them to a 5 day transfer so fingers crossed for that. Every day is another hurdle, every night is a sleepless one! I really hope maybebaby got some good news this morning and all her eggs fertilised over night.
Not long now til you can test yogamini I'm sure these next few days will drag in. This process is all consuming, especially in the last few weeks. It's good you've got a back up plan with the multi cycle programme, we are doing the refund programme so it takes a bit of the edge off knowing there is something to fall back on if it doesn't go according to plan. Pandm I can understand you only doing the one cycle since this is your first time trying for a baby though especially as you have no fertility issues. 
Roll on the next few days. I just want to get to the pupo stage now!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Well out of the 3 2 fertilised and both are going back tomorrow all being well! Robbie said as they were both going back that there was little sense in pushing till day 3 and better to get them back to their natural environment! A bit nervous about it but have read lots of success stories for 2 day transfers!!


----------



## pandm17

Oh I'm wishing you both the very best of luck. That this is your time. Things sound really positive for both of you so fingers crossed xx


----------



## leprechaun

So glad it was good news for you maybebaby! Maybe you'll end up with twins!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Here's hoping leprechaun! Just been into carrack and stocked up on fresh fruit and veg as staying at o laws till tomorrow evening!


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun that's fantastic news. ..4 healthy embies!  We had hoped for 4 so we could have a couple for fet but wasn't meant to be and was just delighted we had 2 to transfer..when do you expect your 5dt to be? Everything crossed for you x

Pandm I'm sure with no fertility problems 1 cycle will be enough..we opted for 2 due to my age really. 

Maybebaby great news also...2 healthy embies is fantastic!  Keeping everything crossed for you also. ..loads of success with 2dts so don't sweat it!

I'm driving myself crazy. .googling 'no symptoms' ...and neg hpt day 7 po3dt..my advice for the 2ww ladies. ..earliest I would test is morning before otd. ..! Safer in the pupo bubble!  

What protocols are u ladies on? I'm on flare 225...was advised to give myself 8 clicks of Ovitrelle injection 7  days after trigger. ..didn't seem like a lot to me but checked and was correct. .some ladies are on progesterone support up to 12 weeks..anyobey know why the difference for luteal support? 
Just curious really!


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun that's fantastic news. ..4 healthy embies!  We had hoped for 4 so we could have a couple for fet but wasn't meant to be and was just delighted we had 2 to transfer..when do you expect your 5dt to be? Everything crossed for you x

Pandm I'm sure with no fertility problems 1 cycle will be enough..we opted for 2 due to my age really. 

Maybebaby great news also...2 healthy embies is fantastic!  Keeping everything crossed for you also. ..loads of success with 2dts so don't sweat it!

I'm driving myself crazy. .googling 'no symptoms' ...and neg hpt day 7 po3dt..my advice for the 2ww ladies. ..earliest I would test is morning before otd. ..! Safer in the pupo bubble!  

What protocols are u ladies on? I'm on flare 225...was advised to give myself 8 clicks of Ovitrelle injection 7  days after trigger. ..didn't seem like a lot to me but checked and was correct. .some ladies are on progesterone support up to 12 weeks..anyobey know why the difference for luteal support? 
Just curious really!


----------



## leprechaun

Just think maybebaby this time tomorrow you'll be pupo! Your embies will be right where nature intended them. 
Yogamini we hope that we will be in on Tues for a 5 day transfer although we still have to get past the last hurdle tomorrow morning just in case things have changed over night. 
Myself and maybebaby were both on the flare protocol. I think I was on it as my amh is a bit low for my age at 13.1. I was on 300 gonal f, I think that was because it was my first ivf and that I have a bmi of 32 so might need a few extra drugs to get things going lol. I was told to give myself 8 clicks of ovitrelle too, not sure why we aren't on the same stuff as the other girls on different protocols but some of the stuff they've to use sounds doesn't sound great so I'm thankful ours is just a few clicks of ovitrelle. I trust they know what's best for us. Even if I don't get my bfp I can't rate gcrm highly enough, they have been wonderful from start to finish, I think we will be in for a shock when we go to the rfc!
I know what you mean abt Google,  it's a blessing and a curse. I've spend the last 72hrs googling eggs, fertilisation rates and everything in between! I honestly wouldn't get overly concerned abt symptoms, because even if u had symptoms you'd be thinking they were to do with all the drugs. It's all well and good me advising you this, I've no doubt I'll be the same! I have everything crossed for u!
Good luck for the morning maybebaby xx


----------



## Yogamini

I couldn't agree more Leprechaun. .so glad to be taking Ovitrelle rather than pessaries etc.  I have complete faith in GCRM..couldn't fault them. They have been amazing throughout our first cycle. Not looking forward to RFC, although Dr Agbaje our consultant works there also and said they are every bit as good.  I have my doubts but we'll see!  Hoping you get good news in morning again. ..I was the same at your stage. .googling every day before phone call to  try and visualise the embryos to see what stage they should be at! Its mentally exhausting!  Sending lots of positive vibes to your little embies. ..! 

Maybe baby. ..good luck for your et. Will be thinking of you. ..you'll be in pupo land soon! X


----------



## pandm17

Good luck today maybebaby...thinking of you xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi girls well I am officially PUPO with two top grade 4 cell embryos!!


----------



## pandm17

Brilliant maybebaby will be thinking of you and praying everything goes great for you! So what date you find out? So plenty of rest these next few days then


----------



## Yogamini

Maybebaby that's fantastic news..congratulations on being pupo! 2 top grades...couldn't ask for better! Try to relax (easier said than done! ) I took a few days off after et but went back to work last Monday to take my mind off.  Are u working or taking time off? I'm testing tomorrow and feeling really nervous as I still have zero symptoms and don't 'feel' pg...aaarghh!

Leprechaun, hoping you get good news today and can  have your 5dt


----------



## pandm17

Fingers crossed for you yogamini, most people don't know they expecting until way later than that so don't rule it out. 

Maybebaby hope them little embies settling in nicely and your resting up.

Leprechaun fingers crossed for you today that everything goes smoothly.

Mine is just beginning rang Gcrm today my af appeared yesterday wasn't expecting it til wed/thur but happy days 😀! Waiting on nurse ringing back to sort out script and stuff eeekkkk we are really excited 😁😁😁


----------



## leprechaun

Congrats on being pupo maybebaby! I too am pupo with 2 embies put back. We got bad news yesterday that 2 of our embryos were falling behind so they thought it was best to have a day 3 transfer. I was really upset as was expecting to get to 5 days but I'm glad I've got 2 top quality embies safely back on board. They will look at the others tomorrow to see if they are suitable for freezing but it doesn't look good for them. So all 3 of us are pupo with 2 embies, let's hope for a bfp hat trick! 
I'm sure your nervous yogamini, hopefully this time tomorrow you'll know either way, the wait is so hard. I'm honestly just glad to have the last few days over me, I found them really tough. I didn't sleep any of the nites waiting on the phone ringing to let us know what was happening with our embryos. Really hope you get good news, I'll be thinking of you.
Pandm not long for you now! You'll be surprised how quickly everything moves once u get started. I bet your excited! 
My otd is next Thurs, it seems so close. I don't feel overly positive, dh says my negativity brings him down so I'm trying not to be so negative.
Fingers crossed for tomorrow for u yogamini xxx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

That's great leprechaun was you transfer yesterday!


----------



## pandm17

Thats brilliant Leprechaun! Congrats and glad its all over you and they are back in where they belong! How much of a coincidence that all three of you have two put back! Im chuffed that you could all go straight to transfer I think thats what everyone hopes for. 

Im still in two minds whether to get extra vitamins, I went and asked a pharmacist and gcrm had said as long as Im taking pregnacare but Im scared of not taking enough. 

Im patiently waiting on nurse ringing me today, I cannot wait.  My partner is as bad she is like text me as soon as they ring you lol.  She has already said it three times bless her but we went through the schedule last night and we should be a few days earlier then    

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm it's great once things start moving along and u tick of another task! Stayed in my Inlaws till yesterday evening had a wee sleep after the transfer then cam home last night lay on the sofa and today binge watching downtown abbey lol! 

Leprechaun I'm just thinking if urs was yesterday maybe we were there st the same time!!


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies!

Well - I decided to test this morning as I couldn't bear to get a phone call with a negative result and wanted to be in control of when/where I find out - I'm 11dpo3dt and got a BFN   Needless to say I'm gutted but glad I've tested the day before. I just needed to know as I have had a gut feeling it hadn't worked for us. Can't fault GCRM -they have been amazing and this is our first go. Was hoping for beginners luck but no such luck!

Maybebaby and Leprechaun - fantastic news you're both in pupo -funny we all had 2x embies transferred in the end! I wish you both a positive outcome - try to stay positive, laugh lots and keep your mind off testing too early like me!

Pandm - Time will fly by - before you know it, you'll be starting and won't believe how quickly the process flies by! Best of luck. I may well be in your position again soon - need to have a review and definitely going to have a bottle of wine!


----------



## pandm17

Hi yogamini 

So sorry to hear that  did you just do the one test? I wish I knew what to say other than don't give up, very rarely happens first time and they say exactly your very lucky if it does! I think I would rather prepare myself day before but partner wants to wait. I don't think we'll know until time comes.

This day is dragging waiting on nurse to ring me lol so what will I be like on 2ww! Lol. My partner said I want everything yesterday. I blame this on being the youngest of 6 so spoilt rotten  

Was this your first time doing any fertility treatment? We are the same. Thinking of you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Aw yogamini I'm so sorry. This is such a cruel process and a game of pure luck. Hopefully next time will be your turn! Have u discussed when you might cycle again? We've already decided to cycle again in Sept if we are unsuccessful. We are realistic enough to know that the odds aren't in our favour so we plan to have a good summer and get back on the ball again afterwards. There is still a chance the result could be different for you tomorrow. Praying for a wee miracle for you .
Yes maybebaby we were in yesterday. The nurse said there were other couples in for transfer and I actually said to dh I wonder if any of the others are maybebaby lol. We were in at 12.15,  what about you? Our otd is next Thurs,  what about you?
Did the nurse ring you pandm? I know what it's like waiting on a phone call from gcrm, I found the last 3 days really nerve wracking, I'm actually finding the 2ww a breeze compared to that. Mind you I am only one day in but at least I know where I stand instead of waiting to see if we will even get to transfer.
Good luck for tomorrow yogamini, these sites prove that miracles can and do happen so I hope u get ur wee miracle xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey there leprechaun hope your resting up! 

Nurse rang late this afternoon said they had a very hectic day and they were all hungry and tired. It must be so busy. So we start meds on 11th June my dads birthday. Then we go in 24th and then first scan is 1st July to see how things going. Seems long way away but it's perfect timing. My partner travels a lot with sport so has two games at beginning of June so she'll just get back in time before starting meds so we are chuffed. My af came a little earlier so chuffed that makes everything sooner.

Will be checking regularly though for updates from you's to see if you's get any symtoms,

Thinking of you yogamini let us know how tomorrow goes and I sincerely hope the test is wrong xx


----------



## leprechaun

The 11th won't be long coming in pandm. It's nice when you know your actually doing something and the process has started. The clinic is so popular, sometimes the waiting room has been packed full so they have to get extra chairs, they must be doing lots of egg collections and transfers daily but you never feel like just a number, I honestly can't rate them highly enough. I'm so pleased we decided to go with them.
Can you girls give me some insight into whether your embryos were graded? All I was told was that I had 2 top quality 8 cells put back, but looking on other sites they seem to be graded A-D or 1-4 and I'm just worried that because they didn't tell me the grade they might not be as good quality as I thought.


----------



## Yogamini

Hi to all you ladies and thanks so much for your kind words and wishes! Much appreciated!  This is a great wee support forum.  I guess we will know for sure tomorrow. No point in getting too upset as we know the odds are stacked against us and we can't change the outcome! Not sure when we'll start our next cycle Leprechaun. Am tempted to jump straight in again but depends on timing for nhs cycle.  Will hopefully become clear at the follow up appt. Leprechaun,  I was thinking the same about embryo grading. .we too were told 1x top grade 8 cell and 1x decent quality 9 cell.  I guess we might ask for further clarification at our review appt. 
Again,  there are lots of successful cycles with different embryo grades, even poor quality or fragmented so prob best not to worry too much. ..you've got 2 great quality embies on board. .whoop whoop! Are u taking the 2 weeks off?
Pandm...that's fantastic you'll be starting soon. .which protocol will u be on? It's all so quick from start to finish. .I found waiting for day 21 the longest part of the entire process. .honestly..you'll be pupo before you know it! 
Maybebaby..hope everything going okay with your 2ww. I am thinking of all of you and I'll let u know the official outcome tomorrow. I took one test. .they are cheap test strips which don't get the best reviews but I think result was pretty clear!


----------



## leprechaun

It's sounds like your in a great frame of mind yogamini, still cautiously positive but realistic also. That's how I want to be come otd! Maybe they don't tell us the grade other than saying top quality, good, average etc. I did ask about the grades but was just told top quality 8 cells.
I have 2 holidays booked for this summer, the first is a bit of a mad one in benidorm which I wouldn't go on if I was pregnant and the 2nd is a family hol to salou so once I've enjoyed myself this summer I'll get straight back into it.
I think the whole process is quite draining, especially around ec & et, the lack of sleep has been unbearable, I'm getting around 3 hrs a nite although I suppose it would be good practice lol. I'm back to work on Thursday and then nxt week I'm off for otd. 
So are you close to the top of the waiting list for the NHS yogamini? We were taken off because my bmi was slightly over 35 but it's down now so I need to get to the docs and get back on it! 
Come August I think I'll cut out alcohol and caffeine etc, I didn't really do that this time so I really want to get healthier and increase my excersise etc if I'm going to cycle again.
Good luck again for tomorrow. Please let us know how u get on, we are all rooting for you xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Yogamini ur not out yet! 

Leprechaun we were in at 10am there was another couple in the next room and I was wondering if it was you! Lol! I have been very tired since egg collection and so bloated! Feeling a bit better this morning


----------



## pandm17

Yogamini

Thinking of you today x

Im on the short flare protocol.  So all pretty quick but yeah waiting until the 11th is going to be quite hard although I have alot going on between now and then so hopefully it will go quick for us.


----------



## leprechaun

We must have not long missed each other maybebaby. I couldn't help but think how amazing medical science is when they were putting the 2 embryos back. 
Yes pandm, the good thing about the flare protocol is that you are done with everything in less than 6 weeks, and those weeks fly by because there are wee separate stages and your only ever seem to think about getting to  the next one rather than the very end.
Thinking of you today yogamini. Hope it was good news xx


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for your well wishes - sometimes miracles do indeed happen but unfortunately not for us this time - AF arrived this morning just as I was about to leave for blood test - right on cue! Blood test confirmed BFN - we are obviously disappointed and I did have a little cry with my wee spaniel this afternoon - made me feel much better! As I said all along, I cannot rate GCRM Belfast highly enough - they have been amazing and I know lots of folk get their miracles because of them. Hopefully in time, we will too. Have booked a review for start of June - perhaps a few changes are needed ..we will see! 

Leprechaun - I believe positive thinking is the only way to think - nothing good can ever come from negativity! You too sound like you have a healthy perspective - hopefully you won't be needing a second cycle - either way you'll have a lovely holiday to look forward to! I called RFC last week to check waiting list for nhs as I turn 40 in Dec - was told 6 months at moment - so could be end of August for us. Not sure if I will fit another GCRM in before then as I want a break for at least a month! Decisions, decisions! You should ask one of the consultants in GCRM about NHS waiting list - a few work in RFC and may be able to add your name to waiting list.

Maybe baby - Sorry to hear you're feeling bloated. I felt the same after EC/ET - it settled within a few days. I hope you're doing okay in the pupo bubble. Stay positive!

Pandm - Thanks for your kind words and thoughts - very much appreciated. Keep yourself busy and the time will fly by - you'll be stimming before you know it! Best of luck - I'll be keeping a wee eye on this thread and waiting to hear all of your outcomes 

Some things take time. Stay patient. Stay positive.Things will get better


----------



## leprechaun

Yogamini I'm so sorry that you didn't get your BFP. There are no words.  Sending you lots of virtual hugs.  .
You still have another 2 cycles and statistics do say it takes 3 on average so you will get your wee baby yet. Hopefully as you say GCRM can tweak your treatment so that next time it's a positive result.  Robbie did say to me on the phone that if my cycle isn't successful then they will learn so much from it and can do things differently next time, we know they are a great clinic so they will get us all knocked up, I know it  .
Take time and have a huge glass of wine, better still, have the whole bottle! Xxx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Yogamini

So sorry to hear that, you know what though it will work one time.  Its just a matter of time and money thats what I keep telling myself.  Hopefully like leprechaun said the next time they can tweak a few things to help it be more successful next time.

Trying to keep myself busy, Im writing a list of things I want done around the house and garden before I start I want total chill out from 2WW onwards so that should keep me going a few weeks plus other half has a few matches between now and then so getting her ready for them will keep us busy.  She gets back on 8th June perfect timing.

Maybebaby and leprechaun hope you are both taking it easy and relaxing.


----------



## leprechaun

Yes pandm, I've been chilling out these past few days but I'm ready to get back to work to try and keep busy. Feeling a bit bloated today but  could be a side effect of the ovitrelle shot I had to take yesterday. I'm waiting on a phone call from gcrm to see if one of my embryos is suitable for freezing, robbie phoned yesterday to say that one had reached blastocyst stage but they were giving it another 24hrs to make sure it was top quality. Honestly my nerves are shattered! 
Are you booking the 2ww off work pandm?


----------



## leprechaun

Hope your keeping OK yogamini xxx


----------



## pandm17

Leprechaun

Not going to take the full time off but as ours will hopefully be around the 12th we going to take the other three days off and we get two holidays.  Im going to rest up for day or two then maybe do lunches and meet ups things that make me feel good and also get me up and about to get the blood circulating.  Im probably better off in work as I eat a balanced diet as we have a canteen.  Just after eggs and beans and bought a fruit, nut and yoguhurt bowl for later.  At home I dont get up and eat but will make sure I have a good shop in before then loads of fruit, veg and nuts. I think I'll go back to work after that week though Im a very busy person, Im always doing something so I will need to do something to get the two weeks in. Lol.  Just cant wait to start that feels like longest bit because thats what we are waiting on all along.

Hope you have that extra blasto for freezing just makes things alot easier if you need to try again but fingers crossed you dont need to.  I heard another girl I know got 2 transferred as well, these twos are popular at the minute!

Another day closer eh


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Leprechaun,

Thanks for the hugs - am feeling a lot better today. Took the day off as I was feeling pretty exhausted this morning. Going to book myself in for a nice massage as I have a birthday voucher...and I am feeling sure that GCRM will do everything they can to make sure we all have success! Last night we had a lovely Italian dinner with a nice bottle of Rioja and home made rhubarb and apple crumble - naughty but nice!  I really hope you get good news tomorrow on your little blasto - would be nice to have a reserve as FET's are much less hassle and not as hard on your body..fingers crossed! Hoping you won't be needing it though - I found going back to work was much easier mentally - I was so busy I actually didn't have time to think about it.  

Pandm - Thank you so much for your kind words - trying to be realistic about the IVF process - I know the average person takes 3 cycles so here's hoping it will work out for us in the end. Great idea making a list of things you'd like done around the house - now is a good time to do this while you've got time. That should keep you pretty occupied until your start date! All sounds like it's going to be good timing for you both. Will definitely check in on you when you've started! 

Maybebaby - hope you're keeping yourself busy (but not too busy!) during the 2ww  

Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Yogamini thinking about u it's tuff the thought of going through it again!

Leprechaun hope the bloating eases

Pandm another day gone!

AFMI am still quite sore by day 5 last time I felt great but I'm sore when I cough really bloated and sore on movement not sure if the have been overdoing it any one else like this?


----------



## leprechaun

My wee blasto wasn't good enough for freezing, we are disappointed but I've learnt not to get my hopes up anytime when it sounds like there might be good news cuz they next day those hopes are dashed! Bloating has subsided and no other symptoms to speak of. I can't help but feel like this isn't going to work. I can't even say that in front of dh as he says my negativity is bringing him down. I just already know in my heart that it hasn't worked. Sorry to be a Debbie downer haha.
That sounds like a great idea for the 2ww pandm, anything to keep yourself busy and your thoughts elsewhere. 
That's good your treating yourself yogamini, I'm looking forward to a nice glass of wine. Hoping it won't be for 9 months but I think it's likely to be next weekend.
Sorry your feeling so rough maybebaby, I was a bit bloated and gassy yesterday but I think it was down to the huge bowl of branflakes I had rather than treatment. I've felt fine since ec so maybe it would be an idea to ring the clinic to make sure it's normal. Maybe it's a pregnancy symptom or could be mild ohss. I did read on this forum abt a girl who felt so bloated it almost hurt to stand. She was on the flare protocol and had 2 transferred back on day 3 and got a bfp. It's a few pages back. Hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun I just wanted to jump on and say that my cycle with gcrm was almost identical to yours. Our third little embryo made it to blast but wasn't good enough for the freezer but Robbie assured me the best 2 were put back and I'm now 21+2 weeks pregnant so please don't give up on your little embies. I understand how disappointing it is not to have the back up for fet but fx you won't need it xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks pat, I'm struggling to remain positive but that has lifted my hopes a little. Robbie said the same to me so fingers crossed! Did you have any symptoms during ur 2ww? I thought I'd be chilled abt symptom spotting but turns out I'm a mad woman lol. So pleased to hear your pregnancy is going well, enjoy every minute of it xx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

What is the date you find out? Are you back to work? You had two good ones transferred back so fingers crossed they are getting comfy in there.  I understand your thinking though I think you just try to protect yourself too against being really disapointed.  I think sometimes I do that.  I think I'm reading a little too much so trying to take a step back and take a leaf out of my partners book.  Sometimes I just think of how amazing it would be, then I have to stop myself because I too am scared.  One thing I am trying to do though is not let it take over my every day.  Make every day count.  We are going to get pampered tonight in my sisters shop then tomorrow we have the Northern Ireland match and a busy weekend so before we know it will be 1st June   Partner is away from 30th until 8th so I will get to work on the house then its ready to start.  Company just rang to confirm delivery date and payment for drugs.  I also booked an appointment for the 4th for acupuncture just to chill me before I start the meds.  This should be interesting.

Keep the faith everybody xx


----------



## leprechaun

Yes pandm, back to work. Unfortunately I felt great up until the day I had to go back and I've been really bloated since. I don't think it's ohss or anything but it's just very uncomfortable. I've been drinking peppermint tea but it's not doing much. So it is a good idea you'll be off cuz u never know how your going to feel. I had the odd mild cramp yesterday but nothing since. My test day is next Thurs so a whole 6 days away! I think I'll test on the morning of otd cuz there is no way I could wait for a fone call all day.
That's great your doing acupuncture, it might be something I look into if this cycle fails because I would need something that could help me relax so I could get some sleep during the next cycle. You'll have to tell me how u get on.
No real symptoms for me yet. I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot but who was I kidding lol. X


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Leprechaun, Pandm and MaybeBaby!

Just wanted to jump on and say 'HI'...I hope you are all doing okay, especially those in the 2ww?..not long to go now but I know it feels like forever! Leprechaun, I remember you had asked about embryo grading at GCRM. I just wanted to let you know they do grade the embryo's. We  got a letter in the post with a breakdown of our cycle treatment and outcome and it gives details of the embryos - no. of cells, plus grade. Having said this,I'm not sure how helpful the information is since plenty of lower grade embryo's result in successful cycles, while other top grade embryo's can result in a BFN (like ours!) ..bottomline is they have no way of telling what the genetic make up of the embryo is..although I think there may be a test for this. 

Sending you lots of love and best wishes your way and praying for a happy outcome for all of you


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks yogamini, I hope you're baring up OK and excited about what lies ahead. I've had no symptoms whatsoever so decided to test early as I wouldn't be surprised to see a bfn in fact I'm almost 100% sure I'm out as I couldn't feel more normal. This morning I woke up at 4 am and used my fmu to make sure the trigger was gone from my system and the 8 clicks that I took on Tues as tomorrow was going to be my first official test day. I was surprised to see a very faint line on both tests (Internet cheapies) as thought it would be gone from my system now 7dp3dt. In my heart I know it's the remains of the ovitrelle but now I'm bloody raging I didn't test earlier than this to make sure the trigger was gone. My head will be away now til tomorrow! What do u girls think?


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

When is your test with Gcrm? I don't really know about any of that part don't have much experience and have never done a pregnancy test so even doing ovulation tests was strange for me. 

I know a lot of people though who have had no symtoms at all at the beginning, you just never know.

Keep us updated and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi pandm hope u are well mine otd is Friday feeling very anxious at the minute as having a lot of cramps and had some spotting yesterday very light this morning nerves are wrecked!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi are welcome and good luck!

Amh costs £120
You will need screening bloods not sure cost but they are given hep b etc price is on list!
Doner speem amounts depends on ur treatment GCRM only use 3 sites cry is being the best! Price again depends on how many straws- mags the embryologist is great at guiding you!
Drugs depend on ur treatment our icsi frugs where £850


----------



## leprechaun

My otd is Thurs pandm. I still had a squinter of a line this morning but it's faded since yesterday so I know it's the tail end of the ovitrelle. Tbh Im pretty sure I'm out but I'll hold out til test day anyway.
Welcome mamai, I'm sorry I can't answer most of your questions but I'm sure pandm will be able to help you with most of them. I got my blood screening done at my GPs which saved us some money. As maybebaby said the amh is £120 and I think initial consultation was £295 with internal ultrasound which they would suggest you have to check you ovaries, womb etc. My cost of drugs was £1000 but I was on a higher dose of gonal f but you are probably looking around £900 depending on what protocol you are on but I think the drugs cost from around £700-£1200. There aren't any hidden costs, everything is on their price list and those were the only tests we needed.
Good luck, I can only say great things about the clinic they have been fantastic from start to finish.


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun. ..I had same 8 clicks of Ovitrelle and tested 7days po3dt and got not so much of a hint of a positive so yours could well be real. .I know it's hard but stay positive til otd..it's the best way! 

Maybebaby cramping and spotting can be a really good sign so try not to worry and enjoy being in tbe pupo bubble!  When is otd?

Mamai ..can't recommend GCRM highly enough and even though I didn't get my positive this time, I'm confident they will do everything they can to try and make this a possibility for us. Our drugs cost 750 plus 120 for amh and 275 for consultation and scan. The screening blood can be done for free through your gp..you might as well ask as could save 100 pounds at least. 

Pandm hope all good with you and you're keeping yourself busy. I'm in the same boat as you now..just giving ourselves a months break before starting drugs hopefully in July

Lovely chatting as always! 

Stay positive,  stay happy!


----------



## pandm17

Hello everyone!

Maybebaby and leprechaun I'm really hoping it's good news on Thursday and Friday I will be checking this page religiously on both them days. I heard cramps and spotting can be a really good sign. It can be signs of implantation and stuff going on in there. Not long now look how long you have waited up to this point. A few more nights and you will both know. Fingers crossed!

Hi Mamai

Welcome to the boards I think we were all the same trying to gather information. You have came to the right place! I have every single answer for you. Firstly I will clear up the legal parent issue. As long as you go through a hfea approved clinic which origin and Gcrm are you both sign legal parent forms. So many people put different ideas into our heads saying they were getting married first you have to etc. But I contacted hfea then Gcrm had us sign the forms at final consultation.

We had the choice of two clinics as well. We were gona do both but i had heard so many good reports about Gcrm from we started this journey that I went with my gut. I think it's just personal preference although I do think origin are slightly cheaper. A couple I know just had the most beautiful wee baby boy through origin. But then a few people I know have went origin then changed to Gcrm. So best to go see both then go with gut instinct.

I don't want to scare you firing all figures with you but I will explain how we done it. We saved as much as we could every month and booked one appointments a month. Starting with AMH blood test which is £120.00. Then consultation with scan which was £295. Then cmv test which was like £30/40. This is to test which donors you could use. Then sperm donation we went through cryos Denmark. Here you can see donor baby pictures and a full profile. For one straw at 10mot was like 900 including shipping. We were gona buy more but it was expensive and I'm quite healthy so we decided to go with juat one. Just before we ordered sperm we had to go to counselling which was so useful. It's just to understand implications of using donor sperm. When shipment arrives we pay 350 for storage in Gcrm. 

Next appointment was for bloods before final consultation, you have to have these within 3 months can't remember how much these were but around 100 maybe.

In meantime you have to make sure you have had a smear within two years, chlymadia and rubella test. I had these all through my gp and just brought results with me. 

The for our final consultation we had to pay £4100 for icsi treatment. Then a few days later we paid for drugs which for us was 975. 

We had said at the start about 7000 we aimed to save. We can't believe we have got to this point.

I'm 33 so I didn't want to waste time to be honest that's why we went straight to IVF. Icsi was recommended because that's what they use for most same sex couples in Gcrm: they believe it gives the best chance. Once Gcrm had said they were willing to take us they sounded pleased we wanted to go straight to IVF rather than IUI. I don't think I could put myself through that. What age are you if you don't mind me asking? The couple that went through origin done IUI then first IVF they got pregnant. Another couple I know went through origin just had 3 failed IUI's there and are now gona have to start sourcing sperm etc again. We just went with the way that was gona Give us best chance. But it's personal preference. We had AMH test in December before we went on a big trip to Oz so when we got back we were focused: so say 6 months time scale.

Hope this helps. I have kept a diary to pass on to people and documented everything with pics including one with counsellor lol.


----------



## pandm17

I know it's a great help isn't it! Your bmi is great I think as long as it's under 35 they accept you and defiantly not only people at a perfect weight carry a baby so don't be thinking about that as long as your healthy.

My gf didn't get tests done but I think once I carry one she might want to carry or me to take her egg. She plays sport so she doesn't have any desire to carry coz it's her last few years at top level. Yeah you would just need the AMH test done then for both of you. Be useful to have this before you's start. We done the same we had a big holiday first so best to get all your plans done and dusted first. 

The storage is for the sperm etc for a year in case we don't use it but we are and it's also just for them to deal with it.

Just two consultations the first was the main one with scan of your uterus and ovaries to make sure everything is ok in there and when they take all your details and decide to take you's on. The second one you don't pay for as its then you pay your 4100 for icsi. 

The counselling was daunting at the start but it made us think of things and cleared up things we didn't know about. It was really good and has to be done if using donor sperm. I was shocked that it was free I thought we had to pay for it. We went just before ordering sperm as that's what clinic requires then once we did we went ahead and ordered it. She just explains all the legal stuff, asks about your family and surroundings etc. It's not a test it's really only to help you's.

We thought we would never get there so can't believe we are sitting with everything done just ready to go. My partner is away today for 10 days then when she gets back it all starts. So doing the gardens and house to get it all done so we can chill after treatment 😀


----------



## leprechaun

Mamai, there is no harm in having your initial consultation now as it can answer a lot of questions for you. We actually had our tests and consultation back in late November and we didn't start treatment til April and honestly it flew in! Once you have had your amh test they will arrange for you to come in for a consultation and explain what protocol you will be on as this is decided on your amh results. That way you are armed with all the information you need because you will have so many questions over the coming months. Just make sure write a list of everything as I made the mistake of not asking much at the consultation but thankfully I was able to get much of the information I needed on here.  
Thanks for the positive thoughts girls. I'll be sure to update my outcome here on Thurs.  Yogamini so you did a test 7dp3dt and it was totally negative? Just how closely did u look at the test lol? I'm 8dp3dt and honestly it looks like a completely negative test but if I hold it up to bright light I can see there is an extremely faint line, you almost can't see it but it is there. It's my last shred of hope but it's like a 0.1% chance of being anything other than the very end of the ovitrelle. I'm already thinking of my next cycle haha. Have you made any arrangements for your review consultation yet yogamini? My ovaries still feel a bit enlarged, something I didn't notice until after my ovitrelle booster shot so I'll be glad to have a couple of months off before starting again.
Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## leprechaun

Yes that will all be valid. We had our semen analysis and amh in mid November, consultation end of November and I didn't start my medication til the end of April. If we are unsuccessful we'll be returning in August and going off the same test results we got last year. If there is anything you are unsure of u can always give them a call. The girls on reception are all lovely and will try to answer any query you have.  If they can't answer it for you they will consult a nurse and call you back, they are so helpful. I had them tortured between November and April as it was my first ivf cycle and I was always thinking of something else I wanted to know. The staff really are all fantastic. You will certainly  feel like you are in good hands x


----------



## pandm17

I had AMH done in Dec, we were gona wait until after our holiday in Jan but I couldn't wait I wanted to find out so we could talk about it while we were away etc and had loads of free time.


----------



## leprechaun

Tried a clearblue digital this morning and it's saying pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm very cautiously excited. Foned gcrm and they said it would be unlikely to still be the remains of the trigger but it's hard to get excited after so many years of disappointment! Just want beta over me now!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

Omg so excited for you fingers crossed its right! Have you been taking it easy? So your beta is Thursday? Two more sleeps and you will know! I will definitely say a little prayer for you. Stay positive this is a great sign 😀😀😀😀


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Congratulations leprechaun ! I also have a faint line this morning and I am cautiously optimistic!😃


----------



## leprechaun

Praying this is us maybebaby. Congratulations to u too! I got a strong line on fr. I'm thinking there's no way this could still be the ovitrelle but a voice in my head is saying I couldn't be this lucky! Thanks pandm, u next!!! X


----------



## pandm17

Everything crossed for the both of you. Congratulations maybebaby how amazing would it be for both of you at same time.  This is giving me hope and positivity,  Im as bad as yous I cant wait until Thur and Fri! 

I had discussed with my oh when we could do a test like the night before etc and she is adamant she doesnt want to find out early and wants to wait.  I think it will be different when time comes.  I think it would nicer for us to find out both sitting together and not via a phonecall so I would like to do it the night before.  If I wait until then I will be very surprised.


----------



## leprechaun

I really thought I'd wait pandm but it's soo hard! I thought I was out so I was ready for a negative. I had to fone dh to work to tell him I'd done a clear blue behind his back, I honestly wasn't expecting it to show up pregnant as they aren't overly sensitive tests so when it came up I almost fainted. Dh called up with a first response then n we watched the line get darker. He went back to work a happy man. I honestly hadn't planned to test early, I was originally just trying to see if the ovitrelle had gone.
I know it's early days but it just goes to show that if u have zero symptoms you are still in with a chance. I don't want to get ahead of myself but after seeing both pregnancy tests I think I am starting to believe it. I think it would be unlikely if those 8 clicks were still so strongly in my system and gcrm basically said the same. 
Just can't wait til beta now. Hurry up Thursday!  Not long til you start pandm, the positives on this thread gave me hope when I was just starting treatment too x


----------



## pandm17

Oh that's amazing bless your oh going and getting another test then going back to work. It sounds very positive to me. Did you take it easy during your 2ww and you went back to work? I'm just trying to work out roughly my leave.

Roll on Thursday but I have a good feeling 😀😀😀


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm I just did what I normally would do, I didn't really  treat myself as being pregnant except with regards to not drinking alcohol etc. I've been back to work but only 2 days a week so I've been spending time with my sister and nephews, lunch with friends and family etc. I actually kind of forgot my embies were in there a lot of the time except when I was googling like crazy but as you know I didn't really believe I was pregnant. 
I've been sick today though, maybe it's the hormones kicking in! Did a wee Internet cheapie tonight and the line was darker so I'm really starting to believe it. Obviously I'm still nervous for the blood test though. 
Hope yogamini is keeping OK.  Defo your turn next. I have total faith in gcrm for u. X


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi girls showed do the test and he could see the line easy enough! Although he is being quietly optimistic and slightly annoyed at me testing early! I'm working tomorrow so won't test again tomorrow maybe Thursday will live in this bubble tomorrow sat work! My burping is back which was the only symptom I had last time and I felt tired all evening! Although maybe I'm just lazy as I've been of for so long!


----------



## leprechaun

U have better will power than me maybebaby, ive poas nearly every time I've been to the toilet lol. Can't sleep thinking of what tomorrow's tests will bring even though I'm really tired. Just did another frer and the line is as strong as yesterday mornings even though it was much less concentrated urine. If it was someone else I'd be saying ur 100% pregnant u eejit but cuz it's me I'm thinking could it still be the ovitrelle even though my beta is tomorrow. Aggghhh!! X


----------



## leprechaun

I really believe it this morning! Test line is as dark as the control line. Just pray it sticks and wish everyone lots of luck. I know it's a cliché and everyone says it but if it can happen to me it can happen to anyone. I never believed in my heart that it would happen and had zero symptoms. It's early days for me yet but I hope it gives people a little bit of hope in their 2ww xx


----------



## pandm17

Brilliant Leprechaun

Bring on tomorrow and Friday for you two I'm so excited lol. You would think it was me ha ha ha. It will happen for us all just a matter of time! Just take it easy and we'll pray that wee one doesn't go anywhere stays nice and cosy in there! I woke up today so excited because it's June bless me lol. My oh is away to play sport for ten days so can't wait til she gets back because then drugs start that Sat. I have her head away I want everything yesterday lol.

Isn't this weather amazing! Enjoy last day unofficially being pregnant! 😀🙈😁


----------



## leprechaun

Wow it's getting close for you now pandm! It feels like only yesterday I was starting the northisterone and now here I am with my beta test tomorrow. I have the utmost faith in gcrm, I've no doubt you'll be pregnant come next month. I thought maybe having a 3 day transfer would compromise my chances but it looks like it hasn't and there is maybebaby with a 2 day transfer and it's looking like a bfp for her too. Exciting   x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Ok so I couldn't hold out was I. Work and decided to high jack one of the pregnancy tests of the ward which need 25units of hug to work so quite sensitive but not the most sensitive it obviously wasn't fmu but it's a decent line!!


----------



## leprechaun

Sounds like a definite bfp for u maybebaby. I know your like me n won't fully believe it til beta!


----------



## pandm17

Sounds positive to me maybebaby! Omg I'm so happy for you...roll on tomorrow and Friday just to get it confirmed but I'm sure if it's testing positive now two days before then it's true!! Congrats...


----------



## Maybebaby2014

I'm still nervous thankfully busy in work today which is helping! Roll on 8 pm!


----------



## leprechaun

I know, I've run out of all Internet cheapie pregnancy tests as I've used abt 20 if them checking all the time that there's still a line! Now I've moved onto opks lol. Pandm here's a tip for when your starting treatment buy a load of Internet cheapie tests even if your planning not to test early because if you do end up testing early you'll spend a fortune on other pregnancy tests. I nearly threw away my Internet cheapies to take the temptation away but I'm do glad I didn't!  X


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies!  Looks like some exciting things have been happening while I've been away...how fantastic Leprechaun and Maybebaby! This gives me hope that maybe next time it will work for us! Definitely not the ovitrelle..you girls must be really excited!  I will be praying that the little embies are truly settling into their new homes and you'll get some positive news come Thu and Fri. ..almost there now 
Pandm...I hope this does give you hope and faith that GCRM are fantastic at what they do. ..you'll get your positive too and hopefully we will nxt time around. Not long now til u start your drugs. .time is gonna fly!


----------



## leprechaun

Aw yogamini thanks so much! I honestly was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked so it just goes to show that symptoms mean nothing as I've had none except bloating after the ovitrelle booster. I nearly had a few beers on Tuesday because I was 100% sure I wasn't pregnant! I have total faith in Gcrm and it working for you next time xxx


----------



## pandm17

The drugs arrive in Gcrm today, do they just ring us to collect them? Cannot wait! 

That you yogamini, you will get a positive it's just a matter of time and we will too. This is the lucky thread 😀. Yeah Gcrm been great so far can't fault them. They are so busy now but they run a tight ship. Everyone's on the ball and has to be in something so important. 

Good lucky today leprechaun but I don't think you'll need it


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Good luck leprechaun!!

Yogamini thank you just pray the beta goes well I'm so nervous!

Pandm! They phone you and let you know when the arrive! Then arrange a time for you to collect them! Don't forget ur cool bag and blocks especially if u have a distance to travel!


----------



## pandm17

Thanks maybebaby

I thought I just collected tablets because I'm in clinic again after 5 day break for first injection then they give me them then? Or did I dream that lol!


----------



## pandm17

Also my fridge is in the blink so had to clear it out last nite there is always something! Lol


----------



## pandm17

Gcrm rang and meds are there so have to be collected when oh gets back so gona pick them up on 9th 😀😀😀


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm, I just picked mine all up together a few days before I started the northisterone even though I was back in for the prostap before I started stims. I was freaking out because they have to be kept in the fridge and I was scared to even open the huge big bag of meds to have a look incase it altered the temperature or something lol. 
I'm just waiting on them phoning me now, my heart will be thumping when the phone rings even though I kinda already know I'm pregnant I just need to hear it from them. I'm still doing pregnancy tests like a mad woman convinced the line is going to dissappear or something lol. 
Thanks for all the support girls, this wee forum has been a god send to me going through treatment. I will update yous as soon as I know xx


----------



## leprechaun

So it's a bfp for me! Feel I can breathe a sigh of relief now that it's 'official'. Maybebabys turn tomorrow   and the rest of u girls in quick succession! My beta was 252, not entirely sure what that means but it sounded good. Now I can officially update my signature haha. 
Off out with dh to celebrate. I'll be checking in tomorrow for your bfp maybebaby x


----------



## pandm17

I was nervous opening that post lol, I don't know why just excited for you I guess too! Just right get out and celebrate and have happy thoughts 😀😀😀 what great weather for it too. Congratulations great news so happy for you. Roll on tomorrow now maybebaby


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Brilliant news leprechaun my heart jumped every time I got an email waiting to see ur result! I am so nervous I'm sick! Today is dragging! Stopped in boots when getting disel for tomorrow's journey and picked up a clearblue! I have also gone poas crazy keeping it for the morning!


----------



## pandm17

Good luck tomorrow maybebaby and update when you can! I too will be waiting on yours 😀


----------



## leprechaun

Aw thanks girls. We are thrilled. I honestly can't believe it, I think it will take a few weeks to sink in. I was so negative  (as you all know haha) I just didn't think it was going to work for us, not for one minute. I'll never trust my gut instincts again lol. 
I've absolutely no doubt that it will be the same result for you tomorrow maybebaby. I can't wait to see all the bfps on his thread over the next few months. X


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop leprechaun. I hate to say I told you so but.....  Thrilled to bits for you. Your beta result is good and strong huni congratulations. 

Maybe baby good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks so much Pat! Now just counting down the day til scan to make sure my wee baby/babies are OK xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thank you patbaz! Nice to hear from you! How r u keeping?


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, ...soooo happy for you and DH...congratulations on getting your BFP   !!!!
GCRM have worked their magic - go out and celebrate and enjoy every minute of this exciting journey! Good to know that no symptoms doesn't mean anything! 

Maybe baby - best of luck for your outcome tomorrow - can't wait to see another BFP on this thread!

Pandm - Yes, I picked up all my meds at same time - a few days before I was scheduled to start Norethisterone. The 9th is not far away - you'll hopefully be joining the other two girls and celebrating a BFP sooner than you know it! 

I will be keeping an eye on this thread so please keep me posted on scans etc Leprechaun - delighted for you both!

Hopefully I will have better luck next time....


----------



## patbaz

Hi maybebaby I'm keeping well thanks. Bump is getting bigger by the day thanks to gcrm but im still suffering from morning sickness quite a bit. I'm over the 22week mark so now on the countdown to d day lol


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Patbaz...congratulations on being pregnant. .you must be delighted!  I've just had my first icsi cycle with GCRM which unfortunately was a BFN. I'm 39 and OH is 44..male factor.  We only got 6 eggs with 3 being fertilised and only 2 making it to day 3. 1 embie was top quality, the other not bad and I know many people have successful cycles with similar stats.  I guess I'm wondering if you did anything different,  lifestyle or diet/supplement wise which you think may have helped you have a successful cycle this time around? I know everyone is different but would love some tips for our next go? Did u get many eggs and was it a 3 or 5 day transfer?
Hope the sickness subsides soon and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks so much Yogamini, I'm sure it will be you next time round and look forward to hearing about your next cycle. Hopefully they will have some good advice at the review appt. Maybe a scratch? It was something that I was definitely going to ask about had I not been successful this cycle as a lot of girls have had success after having it done after failed cycles.
Really looking forward to hearing maybebabys good news tomorrow too x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Leprechaun.  Yes, maybe a scratch.  I've got complete faith in GCRM and I'm sure they'll have some recommendations for us next go! 

Maybe baby. .good luck with blood test today. Thinking of you


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Bloods done now for the long wait for the results!


----------



## leprechaun

Ahhh maybebaby not long to go!! They foned me at 1.40 so you've abt 3 hrs left to wait. Just try and keep yourself busy.  Did u take your clearblue this morning?  X


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi yes it was positive! Although Fiona done my bloods this morning and kinda of put me on a downer about the positive test as they can be so sensitive !


----------



## leprechaun

I think that's honestly just to cover their own backs. Your tests are getting darker it couldn't possibly still be the ovitrelle. Yesterday I Googled like crazy positive hpt same day as negative beta and there isn't one instance of it happening online. Your good to go but I understand how your feeling as I was the same yesterday  x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

My nerves are wrecked asked her to phone as early as possible so I can get hubby on his lunch hour!


----------



## leprechaun

I know the feeling! Was it a clearblue digi u did this morning? Regardless of what it was there's no way it could still be the hcg from the injections but I know u just need to hear it from the horses mouth. Less than 2 hrs to go! X


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Yes clearblue digi! Thought if I seen it written I would be OK! The Royal let u confirm with an hpt! The only good thing that this is otd and I've had no more spotting whereas I did have a small bleed the night b4 my last otd for royal


----------



## leprechaun

That shows u that a hpt at this stage is confirmation enough, ive heard of a lot of places not doing blood tests. I also know there was no telling me yesterday that it was all going to be alright, I went thru wee phases were I felt sure I was pregnant and then the niggling voice in my head was telling me not to get my hopes up but if it had been happening to anyone else I'd be saying of course your pregnant!
That's good you've had no more spotting. It must have been an implantation bleed which seems to be so common I was actually wishing for a bleed as it's such a common symptom! I'm sure time is dragging for you x


----------



## pandm17

Maybebaby 

I just want to see that post from you too


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thanks pandm!   

I am so tired left this morning at 5.30am back b4 10 but to wired to sleep


----------



## Maybebaby2014

It's a    For me so happy I could bust! Beta 179! Scan booked for the 24th!


----------



## pandm17

Omg brilliant woooo hoooo! Scan is 24th this month? Omg stop it you's have me even more excited!! Big congratulations to you!!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Yes this month I can't believe it I'm so excited!


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop maybebaby I'm delighted for you congratulations huni xx


----------



## patbaz

Yogamini thanks for the congratulations huni. Both DH and I are thrilled to bits!

As for what I did I spent a lot of money on my vitamins. I used NHP (natural health practice) fertility vitamins and their omega 3 it cost me £50 a month but was worth it. I was recommended them by my fertility reflexologist (who has students looking for case studies all over Ireland if you pm me your details I can pass them on to her). I got them from Amazon. I also had fertility reflexology once a week which I loved. I gave up alcohol, caffeine and any drink containing artificial sweeteners for 4 months prior to tx and I was strict with that. I ate a healthy diet but didn't eat any low fat products containing aspartame but I did eat out a few nights and wasn't as strict with my food. I got plenty of exercise but my bmi was still 30.9. I had the scratch done the month before tx and I was on metformin for about 6 weeks. We also paid for the multi cycle and I think that that made me much more relaxed. I also prayed a lot and tried to keep life as normal as I could. I think that GCRM had plenty of info to work with me on as I had 7 previous treatments and had given them a copy of all of my notes. They were very thorough and I couldn't fault them at all.


----------



## leprechaun

Congratulations maybebaby I'm delighted for u! My scan is 23rd June. I told my mum n dad today which was lovely, a few tears from my dad bless him! X


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Lots of tears from both our parents! So pleased for us!


----------



## leprechaun

Aw well I haven't seen my in laws yet but I told my MIL on the fone when I got the bfp on the clearblue and she was bawling down the fone. God help my wee mummy, she's delighted but she's so nervous, she just wants the baby here safe now. She was the same thru my sisters pregnancies. Roll on Feb haha xx


----------



## Yogamini

Congratulations Maybebaby on your BFP        I am absolutely thrilled for you!!!!! This is fast becoming the lucky thread. I'm sure it was such a relief to get the phonecall and confirm what you had been hoping 

Can't believe you and Leprechaun are only a day apart - fantastic!

Pandm - not long for you now - I will be keeping an eye on your posts and waiting with anticipation 

Patbaz - thanks so much for the tips - I've pretty much cut out alcohol and have been off caffeine for 6 months, plus have cut out processed sugar. I will definitely look into the fertility vitamins. How long did you start taking them prior to your treatment? I was planning on having weekly acupuncture sessions but might look into the reflexology - I think that would be really relaxing as well! Does your reflexologist practice anywhere in the Belfast area? 
GCRM may recommend a scratch - I have a review appt on Tues so will definitely add it to my list of questions. Can I ask what the metformin was for? I haven't heard of it before? Can't believe you've had 7 attempts before - I am just so delighted for you and your DH - a very happy ending for you both 

As always, thanks for the support and advice - I wish I'd come across this site long before my 2ww!  Better late than never!


----------



## leprechaun

Yogamini sounds like you are doing everything right. As Dr Abajie said to me that most of the time it really is down to pure luck but I think when you do everything in your power for treatment to be successful then u feel so much more positive.
Mamai the only thing before our initial consultation was our amh, one thing I would suggest to you is to get your thyroid checked at your GPs and bring to your results to gcrm. My fertility may have been affected for years because of my hypothyroidism and even though I'd had my thyroid checked  lots of times at my GPs I was always told it was normal (it is according to their labs but not for someone who wants to get pregnant) it was only when I was referred to the RFC and saw Dr Mcfaul  (who is also a Dr at gcrm) that he said I was hypothyroid and it was probably affecting my fertlity, ive been on meds ever since. Gcrm knowing abt my thyroid wanted recent blood work to make sure I my TSH was under 2.5 before starting treatment. If it hadn't been picked up I wouldn't be pregnant now. Just a tip for anyone who may be struggling to conceive and hasn't had their levels checked as it's very common.
Thanks for the congrats girls. We are buzzing and wish you all so much luck in your treatments x


----------



## leprechaun

Mamai, I personally didn't take anything else than a prenatal multi vitamin (pregnacare) as that was all that was recommended by the clinic although I know lots of the other girls took other vitamins and supplements. As for like likes of painkillers etc I took them as I usually would. I didn't cut out alcohol til I started northisterone, I'm not much of a tea or coffee drinker but I still drank diet drinks but maybe a little less than usual. I tried to eat a balanced diet and used my fitness pal app to track vitamins etc plus i ate more protein than usual but didnt deny myself treats. I know people are really strict with themselves in the months running up to ivf but I wanted to stay relaxed and carry on as usual but it's a personal choice. 
As for your gf and excersise my assumption is that lifting heavy weights wouldn't be recommended once treatment starts but I'd imagine it's fine in the months running up to it although this is probably something you would be better asking the clinic as I couldn't be sure. 
As for time off work depending on what protocol you are on you might have to attend the clinic for a prostap injection but this takes minutes and my appt was early in the morning, once you start stims you will need to come in around 3 times over the period of around 8 days for scans and bloods to see how your body is reacting to the medication and whether they need to alter it. This is an early morning clinic with appts from 7.30 to 8.30am so suited to people who have to go to work afterwards. You'll need the day off for egg collection and maybe a few days afterwards (everyone is different I felt fine by the evening of mine) and probably best to take the day of transfer off too so you can relax afterwards. Some people want to take the 2 week wait off, others would rather be at work to keep busy. 
Hope this helps x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

We picked it from cryos ourselves with the help of mags. When you go for hoke consultation they give you a list of sperm banks which we can use. We picked cryos coz it was first one we looked at where profiles were free and there was so much info on the donors. This is near the end though we done that.

We started with AMH in December and by end of July we will know and that was taking it in our stride. My partner has travelled a lot with work and sport so we have had to work it round her too and everybody has said it's quite quick, it has felt like an eternity for me lol. 

I'm just taking pregnacare which has everything I need and I'm going to try acupuncture today but that's it really. I haven't drank in over two months. Cut out caffeine and asparteme which can be in diet drinks and diluted juice. But at the end of the day everybody that has kids never done this so a little won't do any harm.

I lift weights etc too and it's OK to do whatever exercise right up to starting meds I think then take it easy just walking and stuff 😀

Not really loads of time off yet I get my appointments through work but gona take time off for 2ww just a few days.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

About 3 years we are together but that's not really a concern I think they might ask but not a big deal. I'm going to a girl called Sharon Campbell on Ravenhill Road, never done anything like that before but think it will be useful before we start meds.

It only took a few days for results as it was near Christmas and we were going on holiday so they had them quicker. You get them emailed out to you. You don't have to wait until your consultation.


----------



## pandm17

I cannot believe we are here to be honest, we just kept on enjoying events and everything we had going on and taking it in our stride. I find as it gets closer now and you start focusing on it, then it starts dragging by lol.

Acupuncture was great and we done loads of talking, it's relaxing but I love all kind of treatments that relax the body. She knew loads about fertility too 80/90% of clients are in there to help with natural fertility or treatment.

Is that how long you are together too? Awk great. I can't believe they made a comment like that, no we never got any reaction about that from Gcrm or counsellor. I wouldn't have been happy about that.


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Mamai and Pandm

Sorry to jump in! I don't think it's relevant to know how long you've been in your relationship. ..we never got asked that question plus lots of gals go for ivf when not in a relationship at all! I can recommend a Maya massage therapist who also specialises in fertility acupuncture. ..she's called Maria Rafferty and works from Synergy Health care on Cregagh road..she  us a fountain of knowledge! 

Anyway,  I will be keeping a wee eye on this thread to see how you girls get on. We'll hopefully be going again in July/Aug


----------



## leprechaun

That's great news Yogamini, willl this be with Gcrm or your nhs go? I'll be checking in to see how you girls are getting on. I'm excited for you's, bfps all round!    xxx


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

I think on the forms at Gcrm it asked how long we have been together not too sure but we didn't think nothing of it. Plus you have to give all details on forms of date of birth so I don't know why they asked all them things I wouldn't have been happy at just an open night  .

I'm excited and scared and everything in between but I guess that's the way pregnancy is eh. 

I just tried acupuncture because I was curious most people first time just try but we just thought would do no harm as we don't want to leave any stone unturned. 

Best of luck to you girls for the coming weeks. Please take it easy. Yogamini maybe we will be around same time then? The luck is coming with us


----------



## leprechaun

So exciting for you pandm! What date do u start northisterone?  The 8th? It's good that all us girls on here who have had ivf recently have been on the flare protocol so it will be handy if you have any questions u need to ask while u are going thru treatment.
Mamai, u can't go wrong with Gcrm, I honestly haven't seen anything bad written about them anywhere, everyone's experience seems to be postive. I knew just by what ppl were saying that gcrm was going to be the clinic for us and I was right. 
Just can't wait for my scan now, every morning I've been waking up and counting the days down! That will be u girls in no time x


----------



## pandm17

Leprechaun

How long after your 2ww do you get scanned? So by the 2ww you are almost 3 weeks is that right?

I would honestly love to carry my partners eggs the more I try to encourage her to try after we have one she screws her face up lol...so I'm open to that but I want her to watch me first and see what she thinks lol.

I'm not sure why origin encourage IUI so much I just can't get my head round it. Especially if people are purchasing from a donor which can be costly for them. I just know that people I know had 2+ IUI before moving to Ivf and it put me off. I just think at my age I don't want to waste any time. So if it's quicker and more successful then I'm going to do that.

Anno thank goodness I have had this board it's a great source of information from everybody. Now I'm chilled about it though. Start tablets on Sat. Don't even know the name of them lol...pick them up Thur. We are so excited to get started. Really hope everything goes ok 😀


----------



## pandm17

Mamai

Sorry never answered your question. Next steps for us is we pick up meds Thursday and they just run through it all again with us. My partner isn't back from being out of country until weds so want us both to collect them. We have tried to do it all together to involve her as much as possible although she is so laid back nothing bothers her.

So we start meds on Sat. Take tablets for 9 days then 5 day break. Then go to clinic for injection then after that we start injection meds ourselves. First scan roughly 1st July to see how everything going then judge by then if medication needs to be adjusted and see when egg collection is after that. 

So really it's just waiting now and my family and friends saying I'm nesting. Think my body clock telling me something. Been painting and going to dump and doing garden constantly. As well as having a social life and enjoying the sun so trying to keep busy. I normally have like 4 holidays a year so its strange that last one was January lol. 

Bring it on 😀😀😀😀


----------



## pandm17

It's estimated about 6 weeks from you start drugs until you find out result of beta test. So it's not long once you start at all. The scan I had at the first consultation was a pelvic scan, not sore or anything and my partner came with me just to check uterus and ovaries etc.

The scans you get to check follicles I'm not actually sure? Maybe one of the girls can clear that up. Haven't really thought about it lol.


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm, you are considered pregnant from the first day of your last period or if your periods are irregular then 2 weeks prior to egg collection (I've always found this strange, your actually considered pregnant before you get pregnant) So I'll be 5 weeks on Thursday. My scan is is 2 weeks on Thurs so I'll be 7 weeks pregnant by the time of scan and it's only around then that the heart beat will be visible but only through an internal ultrasound.
All the ultrasounds you will have will be internal Mamai, not much fun but they aren't uncomfortable so u grin and bare it and it should all be worth it in the end. The injections are completely fine, the needle is very small and thin and you can barely feel them. I think it's just the idea of doing them people don't like but once your coming to the end of your treatment you'll barely even think about injecting yourself. X


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

I'll be honest with you up to now I haven't found any of it hard at all. We are quite laid back though about it all. It's actually been really exciting and we have made a point of making big deal out of every appointment.

We did work loads and done overtime all the time etc to get the money so I suppose at times it was so much working just no time but we were happy enough because we knew what we were working for. 

Yeah all our friends and family know about everything and are so supportive. I think sometimes they are worse than me they can't wait. We are so close to both our families it means a big deal to them too.


----------



## leprechaun

No morning sickness for me yet Mamai, in fact I'm finding my lack of symptoms a little worrying. It's still early days though and the mild symptoms seem to come and go.
I too found the majority of the process ok, I wasn't overly stressed and took it all in my stride up until egg collection. The days between egg collection and transfer were very stressful as this is when you wait for a phone call every morning to see how your embryos are doing.  That first phone call is the worst, waiting to see how many (if any) have fertilised. Non fertilisation is rare but it does happen and they warn you of this. Then you have the fone calls in the days in between to let I know what kind of quality your embies are, it's pretty nerve wracking! Having said that it is only a few days that are like that. Many ppl find the 2ww very stressful, personally I didn't as I was totally convinced it hadn't worked so I felt like it wasn't a wait and I already knew the answer, how wrong was I! Thank God! 
We originally decided not to tell friends and family as I was convinced it wouldn't work first time and I didn't want to have to tell everyone the bad news. I knew they'd be supportive but I felt it would just be more ppl to let down. I was very negative going into treatment, prob as a defence mechanism after 3 years of disappointment. I ended up blurting out that we were doing IVF about a week before we started after too much wine. Once we told a few ppl we ended up telling everyone! Except my parents which was really hard as we are so close but my mum is a born worrier so I knew she'd be worse than me and i didnt want to put her through that. I did end up regretting telling so many people as I felt if it didnt work it would be so many ppl we had to inform but thankfully it didn't come to that. Everyone has been very supportive but it's a personal decision and you'll know what feels right for you and ur gf.
Pandm, can't believe that's you starting this week. You'll be on the pregnancy boards in no time! X


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun... Can't believe you're 5 weeks!..enjoy having no symptoms. A work colleague of mine who got pregnant through GCRM had no symptoms for entire pregnancy so hopefully that will be same for you!

We're not sure what to do as we have another go with GCRM but are likely to hear from RFC in Aug. Access fertility said we would gave to withdraw from treatment if going for NHS treatment which we don't want to do as this means losing money...we have review appt this afternoon so will ask about possible deferment of NHS to go ahead with our 2nd gcrm cycle. You can defer for 3 months but this would only be possible if deferment falls before mid Dec(40th bday..eek!)

Pandm fantastic news you'll be starting the norethisterone this weekend... Time will fly by once you begin..it's an exciting process!

Mamai I think Leprechaun has covered everything so well; ,there is nothing to add! You won't be disappointed with GCRM...they are first class! Will be good for you to enjoy the summer first.. Exciting times ahead  

We told one or two close friends and I told my sister.. Just didn't feel I could cope with the disappointment of having to tell both our families if we weren't successful and figured it would be such a pleasure surprising them all if we were!


----------



## leprechaun

I agree Yogamini, because everyone knew we were going through treatment everyone got told over the fone about the outcome as they were waiting for the news whereas I got to tell my parents face to face and see their shock and excitement which was nice. I didn't realise that you had to take all your access fertility goes before you took your nhs go I'm sure that's stressful for you. I thought it was up til your 4 1st birthday on the NHS but I'm sure u know more than me. 
Let us know how u get on at ur review, I'll be eager to hear if they are going to do everything differently. Hope it goes well and that next time you'll be confident that it will be a bfp! X


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone

So new integrated fridge freezer mission complete, can't believe the timing of it honestly. When you start doing work on the house everything goes wrong. But all sorted and cooler bag ready for meds pick up tomorrow 😀 OH is back tonight so that's why I planned it for tomorrow. Might just take a day off and enjoy this weather after it.

Do they go through all the meds with me again tomorrow? Roll on Saturday until we get started. OH is really excited too now because her overseas work is done. I have gutted my house and painted and everything. It's crazy I have done the back garden as well it's like my mind is telling me to do everything but it has been well overdue.

Yogamini you will have to keep us posted on what happened at the review, what's your steps from here.

Leprechaun no symtoms your so lucky, I'm sure any further on this heat would be mad.


----------



## leprechaun

I know, thankfully when I'm really big (all being well) it will be winter, it would be unbearable in this heat! 
They will go through everything with you again tomorrow and make sure you are comfortable knowing what ur doing. It's no bother it's just the first few times you are worried that you'll do it wrong but you'll be grand and if you've any questions you can always ring the clinic or come on here. I'm sure your buzzing now getting started, it won't be long til your where we are now! 
I've still no symptoms, I have the odd mild ones but I wish I would get a bit of nausea or something just so I can stop panicking. I guess you never stop worrying til the baby arrives safely and then you've got a whole set of new worries lol. 
Good luck at Gcrm tomorrow x


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun try not to worry (easier said than done!) Really good that it will be winter when you're at your biggest.. My mum still talks about being preggers with me Summer 76..heatwave and pretty difficult to manage! 

Pandm..wow.. You've been busy! You must have collected your drugs today. Fantastic! What date do you start on the norethisterone? So happy for you!

Bit disappointed with our review as we weren't able to see our usual consultant.. To be fair GCRM did ask me to change it to the next day but we had already booked time off work. Wish we had as the consultant didn't know anything about us and kept getting the details of my cycle wrong..! I've no idea what his name was as I couldn't understand him very well. He said the embryos were good quality and that there are things they cannot know after transfer..a fair enough comment tbh. He did advise taking a break and recommended 2 normal cycles before trying again. Plus vit d supplements. I will be on a higher dose of gonal f next time (350 rather than 250) but otherwise the same protocol. Such a shame we didn't get to see Dr Agbage, but we will remain hopeful for next cycle! The consultant couldn't advise what to do about NHS deferment.. I will email GCRM with any questions we have and hopefully Dr Agbage will help us out.


----------



## leprechaun

My dad always talks about the heatwave of '76, must have been a nightmare to be pregnant during it! 
I'm sorry you were a bit disappointed with your review consultation, I'm sure Dr Abajie will be able to answer any questions you have. I think he really genuinely cares about all his patients. My sister works with him in the Mater and she always asked me had I had any dealings with him at  Gcrm as she always speaks so highly of him. I didn't meet him until my transfer and he was just absolute lovely, definitely my favourite doctor there although I like them all, but he was just so personable. I hope you can get sorted with your nhs deferment. Did access say why you can't take your nhs go before another Gcrm go? Apparently you can be more fertile after ivf, maybe it's due to all the hormones. No harm in trying naturally for a few months before the next cycle.
I'm just counting down the days to my scan. I realised that the 3ww to scan is kind of like an extension of the 2ww to bfp. I remember reading that before I got my BFP and thought I'd just enjoy being pregnant but once the excitement wears off a creeping fear sets in. I don't help myself by spending around 5 hrs a day on Google.  There are so many bleak stories. I don't want to sound ungrateful though x


----------



## pandm17

Hi there

Yogamini sorry to hear about your review, hopefully you get some answers. We are on 300 gonal f. I was sitting trying to work everything out. My OH is so scared to get her hopes up she said. I understand but I'm going to remain positive as much as I can.

We are away for weekend and start norethisterone Sat 😀 So glad it's finally starting. Plus euros are on so plenty of relaxing this month watching football. Want to go plenty of cycles and walks this weekend to zone my mind out and spend some time with my OH as she is only home from two trips away so we haven't had a minute. Really looking forward to it.

I'm sure the 3ww is tough I think it's all just one big worrying time from you get brp leprechaun until you reach that 12 week mark. They say it prepares you for a lifetime of worry when you have a child. My mum tells me all the time she still worries so much about me I'm the youngest of 6 and I'm 33 lol.

Happy Friday everyone enjoy the weekend 😀😀😀


----------



## leprechaun

So it's all beginning for you pandm! Once you've finished the northisterone you'll be on stims before you know it. Once u start stims and go for your scans u feel like u really know what's going on in there as that's when they count the follicles and u can get an idea of how many eggs you'll get. Don't get too hung up on numbers though because I only got 7 eggs and maybebaby 3 so you don't need huge numbers for a bfp. Plus I think on flare lower numbers are expected and it's all about the quality.
Ur right about the 3ww, that's me for life now lol. Tbh Im just taking each day as it comes and every day is a step closer to scan and getting to the 12 week mark.
Hope everyone enjoys their weekend x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Leprechaun. Your sister is lucky to work with Dr Agbage.. Does she work at RFC?  I think that's why i felt so disappointed he wasn't available for our review.. But we wilI see him for next consent appt and I have every faith in him. He did my EC and really made me feel at ease. We are defo going to try naturally in the meantime as we've heard the same about being more fertile after ivf cycle...ya never know..!

Leprechaun, I can understand why you're feeling nervous.. It's a waiting game until the 3 month mark. Try not to Google too much (rich coming from me!) Trust that your little embie is well and truly settled and is thriving. Your scan date will be here in no time at all and everything will be well ..you'll see

Pandm... Enjoy much needed time with your OH...as Leprechaun said, once you start stims the scans will be scheduled and you'll be able to feel much more involved..its funny that we are all on the same protocol.. it's definitely quality over quantity. Honestly didn't notice the time flying by once stims started.. Suddenly I'd had EC and et!

Enjoy your weekend ladies..looking forward to some footie myself


----------



## leprechaun

Yogamini she works in gyne day procedure where they do laparoscopies and other fertility related procedures. She's said since I was referred to the RFC about how lovely he was so I've always been hoping I'd get him in gcrm or rfc. Ive every faith in him too. 
Pandm that will be u started on northisterone now, I'm sure youre thrilled to actually be doing something now rather than just waiting. 
I keep forgetting I'm pregnant, I think it's cuz I almost feel like a fraud saying I'm pregnant til scan. I nearly went ice skating today til my husband reminded me that I couldn't lol. I won't believe that I'm getting a baby til I see that heartbeat. When ppl start talking abt when the baby arrives in Feb I change the subject,  it feels like I'm jinking it x


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone

Yeah we are started now, second day gone already! It's flying in I knew these euros were gona be great for passing time for me coz I'm a massive football fan so it will fly in. 

I'm sure it is strange, I would be terrified I don't know I'm going to get through all these waits lol...


----------



## leprechaun

You'll be grand pandm. The first one is between egg collection and transfer waiting on those morning fone calls but at least it's only 24hrs between each one. The first call is the most nerve wracking to see how many fertilise. The 2ww isn't a full 2 weeks, especially if u test early like me ( not that I'm advocating that lol). I only had an 8 day wait, 6 if u count the first day I tested but that faint line may have been the ovitrelle. It's an exciting time so enjoy it too even though it's not without its stresses but you could be getting something that's better than a lottery win at the end of it


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

How are you doing?

I cant believe its day 4 of the norethisterone already, it sometimes feel like going so quick and sometimes so slow.  We both had to set alarms on our phones to take the tablets, we are both scatter brains lol.  We are back in clinic 24th. The day after your scan I think it is.  Then first scan is 1st July see how follicles growing.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

These tablets if you google them, they are commonly used.  They are used to stop AF coming (Period) if your not sure what AF means because I had to google it! Lol  

They work all the dates out for you its pretty straightforward, we are just a nightmare taking tablets we always forget so I have set an alarm morning and night.  Im not having any side effects from these but I remember my sister took something like them for holiday and was so sick only because she was drinking alcohol at the time.  Its all worked out round your cycle so for example this times a bleed then you start injections to stimulate the growth of follicles then the egg retrieval is planned before you ovulate.  Thats my understanding anyway but I was the same as you until I got to this stage.  I googled everything.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi girls hope I are well! Pandm can't believe u are already on tablets it has come around so quickly! As for me like leprechaun I also have no symptoms just praying its all ticking along as it should be


----------



## pandm17

Leprechaun and Maybebaby

No symptoms for both of you, well I would say most people dont find out they are pregnant until further on so majority wouldnt get any symptoms anyway at this stage so Im sure everything is ticking along nicely.  Do yous do any further tests or anything? 

Day 5 already its going quite quickly but I think once injections start then we will feel its real, I just keep opening the fridge and meds are there and sometimes Im in disbelief that we got here already.  People are planning all sorts of mud runs and charity events and I cant plan anything yet lol.  Feels weird because we just dont know what path we are going to be on until the end of july.

Thinking of you girls and hope everything is going well and your taking it easy.  My friend told me she didnt even do house work at beginning just in case and that was natural pregnancy.  

Take care


----------



## Yogamini

Hi! 

Pandm.. The Euros are a gr8 distraction I'm sure. Won't be long til u start stims and that will give you an idea of follicle number.. Then you'll be in for ec! Hope it's all going well for you. I was paranoid about forgetting to take medication!

Leprechaun...I'm sure you can't wait until scan. Will be here before you know it. Amazing! 

Dr Agbage is  very popular with good reason, although all the consultants are very good. I'm enjoying life again and doing weekly acupuncture sessions. We've been advised to wait until I've had 2 normal cycles before trying again..we'll hopefully begin in Aug. Taking co-enzynme Q 10 and considering DHEA...

Keep us posted Pandm and Leprechaun!


----------



## leprechaun

How u feeling on the northisterone Pandm? I had no side effects except a few spots on my face. I actually think out of all the drugs they were the only one to give me any symptoms at all besides the trigger shot which made me ravenous lol. You'll be staring at that bfp before you know it!
It won't be long til it's your turn mamai. Looking back our initial consultation feels like yesterday, I can't believe we've got to this stage! 
That's great Yogamini, Aug is just around the corner. Were you able to defer your nhs go until you'd taken your gcrm cycle? Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure this will be your turn and we'll all be bump buddies! 
Like maybebaby said I've still no major symptoms. I do have some pressure in my pelvic area which I think is the extra blood flow to the uterus, I hope that's what it is anyway and nothing bad. Still no nausea and I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. It's crazy I'm wanting to be sick but it will be oddly reassuring that all is as it should be.


----------



## pandm17

Hi

No side effects at all although I was like a maniac yesterday ha ha ha. I'm sure it's bound to have some effect on my hormones coz I usually get one day where I be in terrible form usually a week before af so I'm using that as an excuse ha ha ha!

OH is cooking and doing housework and everything and nothing really started yet lol! I'm getting toetured with haygever don't want to take anything else in my body though.


----------



## Yogamini

Great to hear all your news!

Leprechaun and Maybebaby - so..you are both still symptom free...very common not to have any symptoms at all - pelvic pressure is a good healthy sign I reckon! How long until your initial scans? Great  to hear you're both doing well! Once you've had scans, are you transferred to regular consultants? Do you have your HGC levels tested again?

Pandm - I had no side effects from the medications, except the trigger, which made me really hungry! I usually suffer from PMT so was worried about how I'd react and I must say I was pleasantly surprised (as was my OH!)I was exactly the same as you -  every time I opened the fridge I had to pinch myself! It seemed surreal at times..lol! 

Mamai - what stage are you at? Will you be starting cycle soon?

All the best to everyone - we are going to concentrate on getting much needed building work finished on our house - should keep us busy until August!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi Yogamini, will u be cycling with GCRM in Aug? Hope u were able to defer your nhs cycle ok. 
Hope everyone is keeping well. Last day of the northisterone for you pandm. Not be long til til your prostap.
I've still no symptoms, it does worry me slightly that I feel incredibly normal and you read about all these women that are sick and have every symptom under the sun. I'm not sure what outcome to expect on scan day. I'm honestly prepared for the worst but desperately hoping for the best. Dh is full of positivity so I dont want to bring him down with my negative thinking like I did during treatment. Only 6 days to go, I hope it flies in but there's part of me is scared to know as well. 
Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## pandm17

Hey

This is day 7 so two more days of norethisterone yet.  But it is going quite quickly so I can't complain.  We can't believe how quickly it is going but just making the most of each day chilling with no worries.

You hear of alot of people not finding out until almost their first scan at 12 weeks normally so I would make the most of not having any symtoms yet.  I think its 12 weeks plus as the more pressure on your body you would get sick.  I get sick when AF is here so I can't imagine what I would be like pregnant.  Cant notice anything on these tablets but feel like im getting normal AF symtoms as its due next week.  

Im looking forward to hearing from you Thursday and also maybebaby when she has hers too.  Then Friday I will be ecstatic to start! 

Have a great weekend


----------



## leprechaun

Yes, once u start things things to move so quickly. I think it helps that it's all broke up into wee stages so instead of thinking "I can't wait til transfer" you're more likely to just be looking to get the prostap over you and then onto stims! 
You're probably right about the symptoms but the 3ww til the scan has turned me into a mad woman lol. I'm sure you'll get to experience the joy if it  .
Dh has just been diagnosed with shingles and I've never had chicken pox so it's a bit of a worry but we've just been told no skin contact for the next week so that should be fun! My GP was more concerned about me never having chicken pox as it can be dangerous to pregnant women so I have to go for a blood test on monday to see if I have anti bodies against it and hopefully somehow I do. I refuse to let it be another thing to worry about.
I got my appt for my 12 week scan today aswell. Was strange to get the letter from the maternity unit in the Royal. So if everything is OK on Thurs I'll have 4.5 weeks to wait til next scan. Fingers crossed I get to that stage. 
Enjoy ur weekend ladies x


----------



## leprechaun

Mamai the prostap is an injection that in theory puts you into a menopausal state before starting on stims. Surprisingly anyone I've spoken to didn't really have any symptoms from it but that may be because 2 days later you start stims so it's not shut down for long. Most of the girls on here have been on the flare protocol so we've all had the prostap as far as I know but if your on a different protocol you could be on entirely different meds but they usually decide your protocol based on your amh results but the flare does seem to be very commonly used by gcrm.
September will be here before you know it so enjoy ur summer. Up until I started the drugs I didn't really change much about my lifestyle besides lose some weight which was definitely needed!
Like you I enjoy my wee holidays. I actually put off ttc for a while after we were married because I wanted a few more holidays plus I thought it would happen quickly for us as I'd fallen pregnant without trying a few years before but it was not to be. In hindsight I wish we'd just started on our wedding night, or before lol. I have a holiday booked to benidorm in 10 days but I always knew I wouldn't go if the ivf worked for us. 
I always check up on everyone too even though I've nothing new to report. It's nice to hear how everyone is doing. Hopefully I have a positive update on Thurs,  only 4 days to go!


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone  

Mamai I swear as soon as I met my partner I had told her my plan and after things went so well with us it was always going to progress to this. We have travelled loads and done loads in three years so it's exciting to get to this point. 

Today is my last day of norethisterone tablets can't believe it...its flew in thanks to 3 euro matches a day! So a wee break tablet free until Friday, can't wait to hear Leprechaun and maybebabies updates from scans too it's so exciting!

The process is quick enough once you get started but your life's on hold for the what ifs. I can't plan anything until I know what our life is going to hold after July. Holidays, sports etc. But it's all worth it, strange when your used to living for the moment and doing whatever you like. Wouldn't change it though. Come what may!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi everyone hope u R all well. 
Pandm cant believe u r finished ur tablets already,

Afm I have been having some abdominal pain like something twisting and although I was convinced it was ovarian Dhabi got me worried and I phoned the emergency number yesterday spoke dr agabaje and he brought me into the clinic today!  Well the good news is that one lovely wee baby was seen with a flickering heart beat! Unfortunately my left ovary is 7 cm and at risk of torsion so have been put of work and have to take it easy!! Which is good as I think my symptoms are starting (lots sick burps) wee got a few pics this morning and are back on Friday as planned for a proper scan!! 

For those that want to know what I done differently this time
I didn't do acupuncture this time as couldn't afford the expense.
Took high strength vit d till positive test
Co enzyme q 10 300mg till collection
Pregnacare preconception
Raspberry tea till collection 2 a day
Pineapple with core from ec for 1 week
I personally think vit d was the key or coq10 as it was the only extra thing I done and the clinic supports vit d.  Only really done these during the cycle as that's when I heard about them!


----------



## patbaz

Maybebaby I'm thrilled for you huni. Now rest up and look after yourself. Brilliant news xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi mamai 
As far as I know from the info I received in the post they give u paperwork and and advice about seeing ur gp and getting referred to the midwife! I need to see my gp this week and get a sick line so I might talk to her then!


----------



## leprechaun

Fantastic news maybebaby! Thrilled for you. I hope I'm next. I've been trying to stay off here as I tend to end up reading about the worst case scenarios at first scans so I'm driving myself crazy!
Hope the rest of you girls are keeping well


----------



## pandm17

Brilliant news Maybebaby! Im sure your so relieved everything was going great in there! And you seen the wee heartbeat amazing.

Now just a few more days for leprechaun to wait! 

I havent taken vit d or coq10 but I want to but its a minefield there are so many different types.  I will go today and get some and take them sure cant do me no harm running up to collection.  

So I dont do anything now until Friday our appointment is at 10.30 for prostap.  

Hope everyone keeping well


----------



## Yogamini

Great news Maybe Baby..so lovely to see a heartbeat I'm sure.. Rest up while you're off.. good luck for your official scan Fri!

Pandm... You're on the break now... Not long til Stims... it's gonna fly by now. Glad you've been feeling okay. Keep us posted once you begin stims.. Exciting!

Leprechaun... Not long now til your scan.. Best of luck for Fri...I'm sure you can't wait! 

We've been taking it easy.. Chilling and enjoying life. Been considering taking dhea as I've  read it can improve number and quality of eggs collected... Although as we all know.. It only takes 1 good egg! Need to gather further info though. Just trying to be as healthy as poss  between now and next cycle. As for NHS go..will all depend on timing, which will need to be pretty exact in order to squeeze both cycles in should we need them. Hoping we'll get word about NHS just before we cycle with gcrm.. You can defer for 3 months but not sure how this works with turning 40 in Dec. Going to give RFC a call and ask. 

Mama..gr8 news you are starting in September.. You can enjoy the summer and get stuck in come Autumn... Perfect!

Take care everyone and keep the news coming


----------



## leprechaun

I ended up going in for an early scan today. The lack of symptoms was sending me half hysterical and I just knew something wasn't right. Unfortunately there was no heartbeat and the sac was smaller than it should be. We have to go back next Tues but obviously we know that it's over and I'm just waiting to miscarry now which I hope happens naturally.
I'm taking it a lot better than I thought I would, in fact I feel strangely calm, I think it's because I knew something wasn't right. I had barely any symptoms and just didnt feel pregnant. Thankfully we hadn't told people we were going in for a scan this morning so that gives us 2 days to get our heads round it before telling our friends and family.
Poor dh had to go straight to work, he's self employed and has too many ppl relying on him to be in work today. I think he's going to struggle more than me because it was my body and I knew it wasn't right whereas he was so positive. Im finding that the hardest part. I'm more concerned about him than me. Then there's the awful part of telling our friends and family who will be really upset for us and I think people won't believe me when I say I'm OK.  Maybe it just hasn't sank it yet. The thought of having to go through the whole ivf process again is pretty awful too.
I'm not sure when I lost the pregnancy but I'm getting 3 plus weeks on the conception indicator on clear blue so it must have been after the 5 week mark.
Sorry my news isn't more positive x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Leprechaun I am so sorry to hear this! My heart and prayers go out to you! It's so hard and discouraging especially thinking about going through it all again! Look after yourself for now!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

I cant imagine what you are going through.  I'm so sorry to hear that.  I really thought this was it for you as well.  Im sure even the thought of going through it all again at this moment in time is terrifying and just seems like an uphill battle.  But your time will come, it may take more times than others but it will.  

Like maybebaby says look after yourself, take time out and go and do what you need to help you along this road.  Go do things that you enjoy doing with your OH.  

Thinking about you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls. It will probably take a few days to sink in. I wish we hadn't told everyone, I don't want them to worry. I'll not make the same mistake next time telling so early. I think excitement got the better of us but a few days after telling everyone I started thinking that maybe it hadn't been a great idea. 
Maybebaby you've been in this situation before so hopefully you'll have a few tips of how to dust myself off and try and feel positive about the next round. That's the really scary part because now even getting to that bfp stage will still be filled with a sense of fear. This is my 2nd miscarriage too so I'm hoping there isn't a problem on there on top of not being able to get pregnant naturally.
Thanks for the well wishes girls xx


----------



## pandm17

Leprechaun

I will never forgot my sister having two miscarriages, she was pretty young and got married and had bought her first house and was so excited.  I walked in and seen her in that state and broke my heart. I was so young as my nephew is 22 now and he was conceived shortly after that.  My sister went on to have 7 kids! 

My other sister was in quite a stressful job and was going through the whole IVF process, I think she was on the list for the Royal.  She went on holiday and left her job and got pregnant this was after years of trying.  She has three children now.  She was the elderst though and all of my sisters and brother had all had kids before her so it must of been hard to watch that. 

Moral of the story is take time out to allow yourselves to get over this, its devastating but dont be thnking it wont work.  It definately will its only a matter of time xx


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun huni I'm so very sorry you're in this situation. I've been where you are teetering on the edge of hope trying not to break. I've had 2 mc in the past all you can do is be kind to yourself and get yourself ready for your next move whatever that may be xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks for your support girls.
Pat, you must be made of strong stuff going through so many rounds, so glad it paid off for u. Where did you find the strength? I suppose you just give yourself time to heal in between cycles. At the moment the thought of another round is terrifying, we still have up to 2 with our refund package. 
I feel like our dream has been stolen from us. I thought I was OK this morning, I hadn't even cried but I think because I'd only had 2 hrs sleep last nite and was still kind of in shock even though part of me was expecting it.
I don't even know what the process is now if the pregnancy doesn't come away by itself. Do i have a d&c does anyone know? My first miscarrage I didn't need one.


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun my lovely life is so cruel. You do find the strength to keep going from somewhere. My natural mc was much less traumatic than my last. I was told it would be best to wait for the pregnancy to leave of its own accord but at 10 weeks there was still no sign of it going and I wasn't coping well so I saw my GP and had a erpc(d&c) in hospital the next day and I have to say the hospital staff were amazing and compassionate. I also had a delayed reaction to my mc. The grief hits you like a sledgehammer just out of nowhere so please take some time off and be kind to yourself but remember sweetie you're not out yet. I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks so much for your kind words. It gives me hope that lovely ladies like you have never given up and now your getting your little miracle baby. If girls like yourself can be strong and get through it then so can I. 
I just feel incredibly sad at the moment and scared that the reason for my infertility is something to do with implantation as we fall into the unexplained category. I knew it working first time too good to be true. 
I'll be checking up on everyone's progress over the next few weeks. Maybe not posting as much as I get my head round what's happened. I'll update on tues and by then hopefully I'll have some official news x


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Mamai. You're right, it is a complete roller coaster! Look forward to hearing how you get on. We might even end up cycling at the same time!
Might book change my flights for my holiday next week and go away for a long weekend somewhere warm in Sept. Off to donegal over the 12th and then I've a family holiday in salou in August. At least I'll be able to go on the water slides and rides with the kids and have a few sangrias. Trying to think of the positives. Thanks girls X


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, I'm so very sorry.I can't imagine how you must be feeling. You have been so positive throughout and a real  inspiration! It amazes me when I read some of the other ladies stories.. Many have had such a long and difficult journey and I'm sure at times they felt very low but picked themselves up and carried on and got there in the end. You will too. Be kind to yourselves and take all the time you need to recover and feel ready to begin again. Things will work out for you. Take care. Big hugs


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, I'm not sure but definitely worth a visit to your GP. They will be able to advise you. If u have difficulty conceiving, the NHS will recommend treatment. You may as well get referred and see what happens next.


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai it's  a tricky one as although your fertility is fine, you naturally have difficulty conceiving as a same sex couple. Definitely one to investigate! Good luck


----------



## pandm17

Mamai

Definately go to your gp while your waiting.  We didn't as I didn't want to wait for anything and my gp surgery is a nightmare.  Can sometimes take weeks for a simple appointment.  I did have some irregular bleeding and discomfort around my pelvic area and was convinced there was something wrong.  So I asked to be referred to gynae but this was way before we started.  I got the appointment after my gcrm scan so I kind of knew everything was ok, doctor had said he couldnt see anything, I had said to him that the things I felt sounded like mild endo but he said he was almost certain it wasn't but I insisted on further investigation.  So I got referred for a Laparoscopy where they go through your stomach and down on top to see if there is maybe mild endo.  He advised that because we are having ICSI then it wouldnt effect me getting pregnant anyway as thats how most people with endo get pregnant.  So he said he hopes he doesnt see me but Im on the list just in case can take 8 months.

My niece went to her doctor as her and her partner are planning on going straight into it after their wedding.  This was the first time the gp had ever been asked about it but had said they would look into it, he wasnt aware of any help that they could provide through NHS, I dont think they have heard anything lol.  But I have a diary of everything we have done for them and they went to open night as well so I think they will go with GCRM also.

So I dont think it would do any harm to go and ask them as every surgery is different and some can be more willing to help than others


----------



## pandm17

Girls how long do you take stimms for? Just trying to work out rough dates in work for leave...


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Check ur dose and the amount of drugs u have I took mine for 10dqys then had trigger the next night and ec 36 hrs later. It also depends on how u respond it may be a few days less or more!


----------



## pandm17

Thanks maybebaby

We have 3 900 pens and 2 300 pens I think, off the top of my head so thats 11 days.  So say roughly 14 days+


----------



## leprechaun

I was on the same dose as you pandm and I took mine for 10 days like maybebaby although I did have 11 days worth like you. You probably won't need all 11 though.
Do u start stims on Sunday pandm? Exciting stuff. Won't be long til they are counting those wee follicles


----------



## pandm17

I have my pro stap on Friday so not sure how long after that I start stimms would it be Sunday. We just can't wait to get started now.

Mamai yeah if you both need scans you will have to pay one full consultation and maybe extra for another scan. Best to check that with Gcrm.


----------



## pandm17

I'm estimating egg collection around 7/8th of July, I have following week off so it would be perfect then.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm if it helps I had my prostap on a Friday first scan the next Friday then again Monday and Wednesday my last stim was the turs night then trigger we'd and collection Friday


----------



## Yogamini

Yes Pandm.. You should start stims 2 days following your postal injection. I started my stims on a Friday and took last one the following Fri as I seemed to be responding pretty fast. Trigger on the Sat night and EC on the Monday morning. I had 2 scans during the week on stims. Great you're at this point now...! 

Mamai...I just want to start my next cycle now but I know I need to give my body a chance to return to normal first..will be Aug before we can start again... it's killing me having to wait but figure it will give me extra time to get healthy. I've started taking co-enzynme Q 10 and high dose vit d plus started dhea today. Although it's controversial, there is plenty of evidence to show it can help improve egg number & quality and reduce likelihood of miscarriage. I reckon it's worth a try as we only have 2 more tries left! 

Maybe baby ...I hope you're feeling a bit better? 

Leprechaun ..Hope you're doing okay. Have you any idea when you might cycle next? Maybe we will be cycle buddies next time..


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, Yes yogamini we will probably cycle again in Sept. Aug would probably be too early as I don't know how long it will be before I can get a d&c, I may have to wait a few weeks so I wouldn't expect to have a period til August at the earliest and I'm sure I'll have to wait to have one natural period before I can cycle again. Part of me wants to stay in the ivf/pregnancy bubble as I've been here since April, another wants me to never think about any of it ever again! I've been so up and down, sometimes clinging to hope and others being totally realistic. The only real symptoms I had was sore boobs and they are almost back to normal now so there is no kidding myself. I'm still getting super strong lines on hpts and 3 plus weeks on clear blue indicator test but I think it takes a few weeks for the hcg to leave your system.  
It would be great to be cycle buddies but you'll prob be a bit ahead of me. Mamai when do u think you'll cycle? 
Pandm, if your on stims for the same amount of time as myself and maybebaby then your egg collection will be on the 7th. Exciting.
Maybebaby I'm sure youre excited for scan tomorrow. I bet your lil bean has grown a lot since Sunday!


----------



## pandm17

Hey Girls

Im getting a little excited now to get started on stimms and see how many follicles I have although for some reason havent even thought of numbers just as long as we get a few to go ahead with treatment thats all Im worried about.

AF is here and is agony, hoepfully be gone by tomorrow it gets really painful at times and I have to take paracedamol which I dont like doing.

So if collection is 7th/8th then I bet I end up getting the transfer done on the 12th.  The clinic are open they were just worried about me getting to and from as there can be road closures etc around these days.  They did estimate it on the 12th with my original dates I think but then AF came earlier so my cycle started earlier.  I dont think my partner has any idea its going to be so quick.  She is like so relaxed and easy going.  She plays alot of sport so her mind always on that I think which is a good distraction.

Leprechaun I will be thinking of you come Tuesday xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Leprechaun thinking about u hope u r taking it easy!

Pandm big day tomorrow good luck!

AFM I am so nervous about tomorrow I am actually shaking! Praying all is still ok! Went to gp yesterday for a sick line! They booked my first midwife app for Wednesday I just hope I'm not jumping the gun!


----------



## pandm17

Maybebaby best of luck tomorrow, Im sure all is well.  Let us know when you can.  I cant even imagine how worrying these days are. Glad you got a sick line so enjoy taking it wasy for a while.

Thanks really looking forward to getting another thing ticked off!


----------



## leprechaun

I know how u feel maybebaby, when I was told they would scan me earlier I literally starting shaking and felt like I couldn't get a breath, I was so scared! This lasted well into that evening and then I calmed down a bit. It's horrible. I won't be like that on tues though since I know to expect the worst. Hopefully once you have ur 'official' scan tomorrow you might feel a little more relaxed before your 12 week scan. Although all of them will be pretty nerve wracking. I see GCRM do a reassurance scan for £160 DH and I had already decided to have one of these before our 12 week scan cuz I knew I would have needed that reassurance. Good luck for tomorrow. You'll be grand, you've already seen that wee heart beating away.
Pandm, I wouldn't get too worried about numbers with your follicles. As maybebaby has proved it only takes one good egg. You'll definitely have follicles,  even if they think you don't have enough they'll likely increase your dose but I doubt you'll need that. We are similar age and similar amh so you'll probably get a similar response to mine. They told me on the day of my collection I was likely to have a 3 day transfer due to the number of eggs. If you have a lot then they probably anticipate a 5 day transfer but with the flare protocol it's usually quality over quantity but you could have 7 eggs and find they are all going strong on day 3 so they take you to 5 day transfer.
Good luck girls x


----------



## Yogamini

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Maybe Baby. Will be  thinking of you!

Pandm . Good luck starting your stins..I'm sure you're getting excited now😃

Leprechaun..GCRM consultant advised me to wait until I'd had 2 normal cycles before starting next one but I know others have cycled after just 1. Have you read anything about dhea? It's controversial but most of the studies suggest it can help reduce miscarriages. I'm hoping to take it for 2 months before next cycle. I called GCRM to ask for advice and they said it would be okay with my treatment plan but they can't advise me to take it. 

Mamai..we had consultation in Feb and started cycling in April, although we could have started in March but decided to wait as my OH had given up smoking and we wanted to give it 3 months before sample would be needed.


----------



## pandm17

Mamai 

It can go as quick or as slowly as you like we just took our time because we were trying to pay things monthly while saving for main amount but that suited us.

You don't choose a dr as such it's just who is available etc. You just fill in forms have a discussion and pelvic scan, then they have a weekly meeting to discuss the outcome. Which treatment etc.

My AMH was 8.94 or something which worried me as I thought it was extremely low but it doesn't mean a lot it's a guideline for them to know what your ovarian reserve is and what treatment to give you. I had been smoking up until January too but completely quit now 5 months so I guess that probably made it lower. 

It's not really a choice we have to make until we see how the embryos progress. I think if we don't have a top grade then maybe two but either way I don't mind. Although twins are common in my family so it's risky. 

Anybody feel any effects After the pro stap? Just going straight into work after xx


----------



## leprechaun

I suppose this is a bit late for you pandm but I didn't have any side effects at all from the prostap. I'll imagine you will be grand too. Good luck for this morning.
Looking forward to hearing maybebabys scan update. Hope all goes well. 
Mamai if there is a particular DR you would like to see for your consultation then that can be arranged otherwise it will just be who was on on the day. We were seeing DR Mcfaul at the RFC so we chose to have our consultation with him as we liked him and trusted him. As for the rest of your treatment you will probably see all of the doctors through your follicles scans and egg collection and retrieval, it just depends who is on that day but there are only 4 or 5 doctors so your likely to see them all a few times.
My amh was 13.1 which is considered slightly low for my age but as long as it is above 7 which for your age is almost a given then you have a good chance of pregnancy that's according to the wee leaflet they gave me about amh results. I too was worried that mine was a little low but DR Mcfaul reassured me it was normal and it's really just used as a guide to see what protocol you'll be on.
Thanks for the info about dhea yogamini, it's something I haven't looked into much but I am open to try anything to avoid another miscarriage.
My scan on tues is with DR Moohan.  He is the only DR I haven't seen there. Have any of you girls seen him? The DR I had for my scan the other day is the one who couldn't find my left ovary so I'm hoping he's not as skilled with the ultrasound as the others DR'S and missed something.  It's kinda my last hope but I'm realistic aswell. I'm not sure of his name as he's not one of the main docs I don't think. 
Looking forward to hearing everyone's updates x


----------



## pandm17

Thanks Leprechaun

I thought my appointment was for 10.30 so was out a cycle and everything this morning not a care in the world and it was 9.30 they rang after 10 but luckily they could fit us in.  I have it in my phone and everthing although I did have quite a busy day yesterday in work so never double checked time before I left.

Prostap was wee buns, I got nurse to show OH the injections again as we werent too sure.  So Sunday then is the start.  I have been so giddy today I dont know what it is nerves or just relieved to get to this point.  

Leprechaun Im really hoping that the doctor has missed something the last scan, I think its good to be hopeful but realistic.  I think at the minute we are getting quite excited which we could try and stop but I dont think I can.  

Im really thinking about maybebaby, really hope scan goes well.  Clinic was quite busy this morning.


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi everyone 

Pandm I think we were there at the same time! As my app was for 10.30 but didn't get seen till after 11!

Well we seen dr Roberts baby is messing right for 7 weeks with good hearbeat! Got a few more pics and now discharged to maternity services! Over the moon still anxious and I think I will be to the end of the first trimester did buy a baby blanket and vests lol!


----------



## pandm17

Brilliant news maybebaby!

Did you see us did we stand out lol! I thought we would be there later too as they were squeezing me in but think the nurse we got was new so she was probably free to give the prostap.  

So happy and relieved for you.  Im sure it feels amazing to get that far and hope everything goes well from here on in.  Can you see much on the pics? I have no idea other than 12 week scans I have seen before.  I think everyone is until 12 weeks.  I think I would consider another private scan in between 7 and 12 dont think i could wait that long!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

I think I did see u only because u said u were out cycling! U don't see much on the scan but I can see a difference from Sunday's scan! I found the prostap injection fine! I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday will see what they say about the next scan!


----------



## pandm17

Yeah that was deffo me, out cycling not a care in the world taking in some fresh air before the appointment today then got a call when I was almost ready to leave to say I was meant to be there, thats why Lisa was laughing Im sure she thinks Im an air head but I very rarely do that, Im the organised one! lol

Im going to google and see because Im curious now as to what you would see.

But thats great news, chuffed for you and prayers for the rest of the pregnancy xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Thank you and ur treatment will fly by now! I swear out of it all the last 3 weeks have been the worst part of it all!


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm.. Glad you made it into the clinic for your prostap! I was worried about side effects but didn't have any except maybe increased energy which was welcome! Bet you are excited to be starting stims.. The whole process goes so quickly from then on as you're really busy with scan appts and there is no set time limit for how many days you'll stims for so it could be 7 or 10.. time will tell!

Maybe baby... Thrilled for you! I'm sure you were both very relieved to see that wee heartbeat again  Gr8 u have the option of an extra scan before 12 weeks if u want the peace of mind.

Leprechaun...I really hope the last scan missed something. Eill keep everything crossed for you next one. Although  it was so disappointing for us to get a negative, it would have been much harder to get a positive followed by bad news. We're both lucky that we get to have another couple of tries...a lot of folk can only afford 1, so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## leprechaun

Congrats maybebaby. I'm sure getting today over is a relief, there is no doubt the 3ww is much worse than he 2ww. I used to read that and think ppl were ungrateful moaning about the 3ww when they'd already got their bfp but I felt bad for thinking that when I realised how difficult it was. I dread having to do it again if I'm lucky enough to get that far.
Yes Yogamini you are definitely right about considering ourselves lucky. Many people only get one go at the RFC and really don't have a great chance. I am thankful that we have a few more goes. Tbh after getting pregnant this time I feel like I want a baby more than ever and won't stop til we are penniless (we are defo headed in the right direction lol).
The prostap is wee buns isn't it pandm  . I'm sure you'll breeze through the rest of the treatment too. Things seem to be moving so quickly for you!
I did another clear blue digital today,  I really don't know why I'm wasting the money tbh but I just wanted to see if I'd had gone from 3 plus weeks pregnant to 2-3 weeks pregnant but it hasnt. It's very confusing but I'm wondering does the placenta still release hcg even of there is no heartbeat? I suppose I've not long to wait to have it all confirmed anyway.
Enjoy ur weekends x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Mamai it's hard to know what to do for the best! The test is expensive and gcrm will only take results from their own lab. Mine at the Royal was 17 and with them 24 but I had lost weight! 

Leprechaun Dr MOOHAN is from Altnagelvin where I work, I worked with him when I was a student and he has lots of experience he is nice but also very straight forward! I was researching something there and read that if the size of embryo is 5 MM with no hb they rescan in 1 weeks time as it can still be a viable pregnancy! 

Pandm u are another day closer! And u have the ni match tonight to keep ur mind busy!

Afm sometimes I forget I'm pregnant and have to remind my self! I don't have a lot of symptoms or they always seem different. This morning felt a bit sick sorted with a piece of toast have been having a slight headache last couple of days! It's my brother in laws birthday so of out to cosmos in Belfast tomorrow night for dinner!


----------



## leprechaun

I was a bit like that maybebaby, the feeling pregnant never really sunk in but I think it's because I needed the heartbeat to confirm for me it was real. Now it feels like I dreamt it! You'll have to change your name soon to baby, you're maybe no longer  
That's good about DR Moohan, I read a bit about him and it was all positive. I don't mind straight talk either I'd rather someone told me like it is good or bad. I'm not one for false hope either so I'm expecting bad news on tues but I'm totally prepared for it even though it's been a rough few days. 
Mamai I had my amh done 6 months before treatment and see no reason why you shouldn't have it done now. It's not likely to change much in the next couple of months and at least you'll know a bit more about what protocol you'll be on and especially with you deciding who's eggs you will use. I would suggest you both have the test so you know where you stand in regards to that. If you explain that to GCRM I'm sure they'll be happy to go ahead with testing. I'm excited to hear how you get on. Once you have those tests done you'll have a better idea about what's going to happen. 
Good luck for stims tomorrow pandm xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

The pregnacare has everything in it u need and is all u need as per GCRM as it has the bit d in it although I dot 3000iu vitamin d of Amazon and took one a day! 300mg co q 10 also of Amazon lots of conflicting doses on this but I took one a day till collection 2 cups raspberry leaf tea till collection there is lots of conflicting advice and doses out there that I went with the smaller number also look at what zita wests vitamins have in them this is where most of the info is coming from if you could afford it I would buy hers as they are supposed to be excellent!


----------



## leprechaun

Mamai I just took pregnacare and nothing else. This time around I may look into other vitamins but pregnacare or vitamins like it were the only thing recommended to me by GCRM, they said as long I I took something containing folic acid and vitamin d it was sufficient.
I took a pregnancy test today and it was much darker than one from last Monday. I really don't know what's going on. It may be because I haven't had a bleed that my hcg is going up. If anyone has any theories enlighten me! Thinking back I did have some mild pregnancy symptoms that have disappeared so I don't believe Tuesdays out come will be any different. I'm just curious x


----------



## pandm17

Hi everyone

Started on the gonal f, it was eventful and funny lol. We were like amateurs. But it's all done and is pretty easy it just looks more than it is. 

I'm taking pregnacare, extra vitamin d and coq10 just 100. Im mainly drinking water and peppermint and raspberry tea and loads of water now. I had to wind down off coffee then decaf for weeks. I also try to have seafood once or twice a week instead of taking omega 3. Gcrm said its up to individual what you take but as long as you getting folic acid from likes of pregnacare etc. I have took pregnacare from March.


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai,

There are so many different opinions on dosage of supplements... Last cycle I didn't even know to take vitamin d! Now I'm taking 5000mg vit d (pharmanord from Amazon), 300mg co q10 x 2 a day, high dose vit c and e (antioxidants.. As I'm older!) And folic acid 400mg...I buy all from Amazon.

Pandm... great you've started injections... they aren't too bad and worth it! Keep us posted.. When is your first scan?

Maybe baby hope everything is going well and you're feeling okay.. Have you decided whether to have the early scan? 

Leprechaun, that sounds strange. I'm no expert but would have thought hcg levels would begin to drop and therefore a fainter line on tests..? When is your next appointment?


----------



## Taz29duffy

I am booked for review appt in Gcrm next week (day 12 of cycle) and am really hoping to start the process on day 21. Is this enough time to get all drugs or am I likely to have to wait until the following month?

It's all very confusing!

Was egg collection and transfer painful? I am a wuss when it comes to pain and am in a slight panic, but trying to remain positive! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi taz is it ur review appointment or a consent appointment


----------



## Taz29duffy

I had seen consultant privately elsewhere, but first appt at GCRM. He said I only needed review and I think he said we would do consent then as my husband also has to come.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Yogamini my scan is in the morning. I'm absolutely dreading it because I know then for sure it's over. I've heard that with a blighted ovum that levels can continue to rise but not double. It's all very confusing because there is nothing very clear online but I have no symptoms whatsoever so I know it would be an absolute miracle to find anything there.
Taz gcrm usually need to do a semen analysis your husband an a amh test on you. They might take S/A results from another lab if they are recent but I think they like to have the amh results from their own lab as they vary so much. They may be able to do the blood test when you are in or you can make an appt to go in before then if you dont live too far away. That way the results will be in on your review day and they can discuss your protocol etc (I think it's only flare protocol you start on day 21 but I could be wrong). You'd really be best to call them to find out as they would be able to tell you. They did order my drugs in quickly,  just a few days before I was due to start them and I paid a little extra for fast delivery. 
As for the egg collection and transfer they were totally painless. You are given conscious sedation for the egg collection but you will be basically knocked out and can't feel a thing, u come round really quickly and u might have period like cramps buy they give u a suppository to take away any pain (thankfully you'll not remember them putting it in lol). The transfer is grand too. U don't take any pain relief but you don't need it, it's just a bit like a smear test. Good luck.  You'll be in great hands with Gcrm x


----------



## Taz29duffy

Thank you leprechaun. Sorry to see what you are going through. I previously had a blighted ovum and it is a waiting game. Fingers crossed.

I am booked to get my AMH tomorrow and they are happy to use SA results from Rvh (husband had 2 as morphology was low in first).

Appt next Thursday.


----------



## leprechaun

Sounds like they should be able to start treatment straight away then Taz. It only took about 3 days to get my meds ordered in. They didn't want to order them any earlier as they were still waiting for some thyroid blood results to come back from my GP. Their test results come back very quickly too.
Sorry do you mind me asking about how they diagnosed your blighted ovum? I know its a difficult subject so don't feel you have to. I'm 7 weeks 4 days today but had a scan last tues which showed no heartbeat. They said it was too early because they could see I already knew it was bad news by my face. He also said the sac was smaller than it should be. I haven't had any cramps or bleeding but I also have no symptoms either and any I did have were extremely  mild. Boobs still sore if I give them a good poke but that's abt it. I'm still getting 3 plus weeks pregnant on a clearblue digital test and strangely my test from yesterday was darker than last Mondays  (same brand) I'm clutching at straws anyway, I know in my heart it's over for me but there's still that 1% chance of a miracle x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Leprechaun thinking about you and praying that 1% is all u need! Is it an early morning scan?

Taz u sound nearly ready to go so I would say if not this month then definitely next!! 

Pandm glad all ok with the jags!

AFM feel normal today!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun I had an early scan at 7 weeks and there was no heart beat. I had to go for another scan 1 week later, but I knew by sac size, that it was unlikely to be a successful pregnancy (thanks to google). I had a lack of pregnancy symptoms also, which I didn't think too much about, but made sense when I as diagnosed. It isn't easy as its a waiting game.mhugs x


----------



## leprechaun

Yes maybebaby scan is at 11. It feels like this is the end so part of me doesn't want to know.
Thanks taz, sounds similar to what's happening with me. I'm pretty sure that the outcome will be the same as yours. It's been tough to go through all the treatment only for it to be snatched away at this stage. I don't know how people manage to keep going after years of disappointment. They are very brave x


----------



## Taz29duffy

In some ways the not knowing is nearly harder as you are filled with so much anxiety. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun will be thinking of you in the morning...I pray you get a different result... Stay strong  

Maybe baby.. Great to hear you're  feeling good..
Hope it stays that way for you!

Welcome Taz... You'll be cycling before you know it...GCRM are 1st class 

Pandm and Mamai.. Hope you're both keeping well


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you for tomorrow and praying for that chance or strength for you. I imagine the waiting has been hard this week.

Yogamini

Thanks stimms going great, second day today and we had a graduation all day and my partners mums so had to beikg them as didn't fancy doing it myself yet. Scan on Friday, think will know more then because right now we just doing everything and hoping everything is ticking along as it should be. I feel great though I must admit.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls, scan in a few hours so I'll know for sure then. I had really bad cramps during the nite and back pain but no bleeding and I know it sounds a bit extreme but it felt more like severe wind pain rather than any kind of period like cramping. The pain was so severe I vomited, it's eased off now but I've no idea what's causing it.
Glad to head your feeling great pandm, long may it continue! I'm sure your excited to see what's happening on Fri. 
Thanks for the well wishes girls.  I'll update when I know the outcome x


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun sweetie I will be thinking of you later. I'm hoping for the best for you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Aww thanks Pat. That's me back from the clinic and missed miscarriage confirmed. There was a yolk sac and fetal pole and the sac had grown and was the right shape but unfortunately no wee heartbeat. I'm feeling OK as was expecting it and was in a huge amount of pain at the clinic so at that moment the pain was my first thought. Dr Moohan has given me a letter to take to A&E if the pain continues, as there were 2 embryos put back they can't rule out an ectopic. At the moment I'm dosed up on painkillers so the pain has subsided. Gcrm have been wonderful, and gave me hope that although it's a sad day there are some positives to be had and hopefully we have success next time. Robbie came and spoke to us too so everyone has been lovely. 
Hope everyone is good and appreciate all the well wishes xx


----------



## pandm17

Awww Leprechaun 

I was hoping it was to be different. So sorry. 

We are all thinking about you, hope the pain subsides soon. Take care xxx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Thinking about you. This whole infertility thing is just the pits. The glimmers of good news are sadly too infrequent x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Leprechaun absolutely devastated for you! U are in my prayers!


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, so sorry to hear that the news wasn't positive and hoping you're not in too much pain. It's a really tough journey at times. But the fact that you got a positive result should give you hope that next time things will work out.
Thinking of you


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun. I'm so sorry huni. I was in your exact position 2 years ago and it's heartbreaking. I'm sending you much love. The fact that you got pregnant is a definite positive. Stay strong, you will find the strength to carry on xx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls. I'm taking it better than I expected, maybe it's because I never allowed myself to believe it it protected me in a way. I knew from last Tuesday we were out so it's no big surprise.
I know some of you other girls have been in my position before and that gives me hope and strength. The DR.  Told me just wait to miscarry naturally which isn't ideal as god knows when it could happen, he said this was the safest option but I may eventually need a eprc anyway. 
I hope it doesn't dishearten the girls who are cycling or about to start as missed miscarriages are relatively rare so they aren't something anyone should be seriously worried about, a healthy pregnancy is much more common! 
I'm pretty sure now the pain isn't ectopic,  it's eased an awful lot so I'm assuming it's just my digestive system playing up with all the pregnancy hormones. 
Looking forward to hearing everyone's updates.   xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun your positive is inspiring. I strangely coped ok with the mmc, but as I await my first IVF cycle and 3 friends announce their pregnancies in last week, I feel like I'm spiralling out of control and so tearful. 

I am glad you're not in too much pain and also that you're trying to miscarry naturally. I jumped to ERPC (against consultants advice) and am convinced I've had a thin uterine lining since due to this procedure.

Hugs x


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone

Just a quick update from me not feeling any effects or symtoms of gonal-f, trying to eat good diet, drink loads of water and keep in a happy place. I think I feel very contented at this stage, I slept yesterday after work for two hours, then had a great sleep last nite. Is it the relaxing maybe making me sleepy lol.


----------



## leprechaun

Taz I'm sorry you're feeling that way. Infertility is so cruel and can make you feel so isolated. My best friend and his wife are expecting their first child which was lovely when I found out I was pregnant as we grew up together and we were imagining our kids being best friends like us. Now I haven't even told him about my miscarriage yet as I don't want him to feel guilty talking about their baby as this is such an exciting time for them. 
Gcrm are such a wonderful clinic so you have a great chance of success with them. Hopefully it will be you announcing your pregnancy next. I'm hopeful we will all be mummy's in 2017.
Pandm glad your breezing through the drugs, there really doesn't seem to be many side effects with them which is great. I thought I might turn into a crazy person but like you I was very content although my sleep was rubbish but it always has been. When are you in for your first scan? X


----------



## pandm17

We in on Friday for first scan, the only thing I'm feeling is a little bloated and little niggles in my stomach now and again but that's it. I normally feel ovulation and everything though so I'm not surprised I can notice a difference. But all good. Oh is out tonight so first time injecting myself this will be interesting lol


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, I know it's difficult at the best of times when friends announce their pregnancies . My sister in law announced her pregnancy at a big family gathering last weekend and although I'm delighted for them, I could feel a big lump in my throat and my eyes started to fill up with tears. My mother in law is the only person on my partner's side who knows about the ivf and she then said how sorry she was to hear it hadn't worked for us and would we consider adoption. She meant well but I started to cry and was so embarrassed and I felt terrible trying to hide my tears from my OH's family... Went home and balled my eyes out! Take your time telling people. When you're good and ready.
Pandm... Glad the drugs are going okay..I didn't have any symptoms either except a little bubbling feeling low down..keep doing whatever you're doing and best of luck for your first scan tomorrow!
Taz, infertility is such a lonely journey at times.. Even though we're surrounded by family, we often feel so isolated. I think it helps to know we're not alone. GCRM are a fab clinic and I am hopeful they will make all of us parents!😃
Stay positive and good things will happen


----------



## leprechaun

Aww Yogamini, I'm sorry to hear that. I know how difficult it can be. People can mean well but they don't understand and can end up just upsetting you. My friend said something similar to that yesterday, she meant well but it wasn't the right thing to say to me. You're right though,  it can feel very isolating but there are so many other women going through the same thing and sometimes there are friends or family suffering through the same thing and you don't even know about it  because it's not really talked about.
Looking forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow pandm. You might start to feel more aware of your ovaries when you've been on the drugs for another few days. I can still feel mine every time I cough or sneeze lol. Hope you found giving yourself the injection easy enough x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Leprechaun..it helps being able to talk about it. This forum is great support.. It's helped me a lot. Just wish I'd known about it sooner.. Only discovered it at the start of the year.. Could have done with it for the past 5!😉 My best friend (we lived next door to each other growing up. Have known each other for 30 years!) is also struggling with TTC. She is considering ivf..it helps that we can talk.

Pandm... Hope all goes well with your first scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Hope all is okay with everyone else


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone

So scan went well, there were 7 big follicles and a few smaller ones. He said everything going great and seemed pretty pleased with progress so far. So they ringing this afternoon with blood results? And maybe booking in for scan again maybe Monday. He was saying possibly triggering day 9 so that would be Monday.

It's so exciting and going so quick. So just going to keep doing what I'm doing. 

So does this seem like a good number so far? I have no idea I'm just glad to see a few because I know some people don't get a good response to stimms.

We are feeling very positive today 😀


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Pandm..gr8 news and you have every right to feel positive! Looks as though you're responding well to the stims. My first scan showed 4/5 follicles and I ended up with 6 eggs, although 1 was immature. Everyone is different though with some follicles containing 2 eggs, so you're doing great! It really does all happen fast from here on in... Wait and see! I actually found the whole process fascinating.. It's amazing watching it all play out. My second scan was day 7 and I triggered day 8 for EC morning of day 10


----------



## leprechaun

Sounds good to me Pandm! I came on here to see if u had a wee update on. I actually couldn't remember how many follicles I got I had to go back and look but it was 8 at first scan and some smaller ones so sounds like ur progressing just as you should be. I'd say they are likely to keep u on the same dose as seems everything is going very positively. Very exciting! I'm looking forward to hearing all your wee updates over the next week or so.
Yogamini it's great that you have a friend you can talk to about ivf, I'm sure you'll be a great support to her too. One of my friends has been struggling to conceive for much longer than me but she only talks about it when she has a few drinks and then denies she wants children when she is sober. I've tried to reach out to her cuz she has been trying for a lot longer than me and I don't know if she's tried ivf or not but she doesn't like to talk about it and I really feel for her. I've been open about my struggles and I think that's helped me plus we've been married 3.5 years so people just expect babies to come straight after marriage so there would be no hiding it anyway. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey ladies

Thanks for your responses. Just makes me more happy and at ease! He didn't tell us to do anything differently so we are all good. We'll just keep doing what we are doing.

So what is blood test for? Didn't really know I was having a blood test lol. They are ringing this afternoon probably to tell me results and get booked in for next early morning scan. Think I'll pick a bit later next time 7.30 was way too early lol. That doctor was lovely Dr Adbeje is it? Such a nice way about him he is deffo in the right job!

I will never know what my sister has went through because she struggled to get pregnant for years, no proven reason just wasn't happening then once she got one she ended up going on to have 3. The eldest is 18 now and she is like to me I know you haven't been trying as long but I understand how much you want this bless her. In reality it's never going to be the same for a same sex couple unless they struggle to get pregnant through fertility treatment. We will never understand fully though but we all have the same aim in sight.

My friend put this quote on his page today and I thought it was lovely. It definitely made me feel positive.

'In the confrontation between the stream and the rock, the stream always wins. Not through strength but through perservence'


----------



## pandm17

So scan booked for Monday early morning again, everything on the right road they expect everything to grow more over the weekend so time will tell 😀


----------



## Yogamini

Lovely quote Pandm..as you say we are all striving for the same thing and we all have our obstacles but we will get there eventually! I think blood test is for Oestrogen levels to which I think helps predict when follicles are mature enough to trigger. All sounding great for you.. They should continue to grow nicely over weekend.. Drink lots of water!

Leprechaun, I can understand your friend's predicament as I was in denial myself for quite a while. It's a very isolating place to be and I'm much happier now that I'm honest with myself about what I want. My partner and I have been together for 18 years... casually  TTC for last 8 and properly trying for the last 4.. There's so much pressure from other people sometimes..I get asked a lot whether I want a family and it's difficult at times but I understand people are just interested really. They don't understand how hard it is at times.. But hey!  We carry on as it's all we know how to do! 
Have a lovely weekend  everyone. I'm lookin forward to hearing about your progress come Monday Pandm!
AFM.. Waiting on my long overdue AF... Day 40 tomorrow... Cycles all messed up but really need it to arrive soon or will have no chance of squeezing next private cycle in before NHS...


----------



## pandm17

Hey

Yeah it was for oestrogen levels. It was at 1800 and needs to be over 3000 wish follicles are ready so we will see on Monday. Roll on can't wait. Weekend with our nieces and nephews planned to keep us busy!

Yogamini water is really all I'm drinking, aside from raspberry tea and little fresh orange. I feel like I'm going to turn into water I keep filling myself with it lol.


----------



## pandm17

Did any of you have strange feelings on your sides? I feel a bit like a muscle pain on my left side today all of sudden. Not really worried just curious x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Pandm. Trying to remember now.. Think I had pulling sensations lower abdomen and some minor bubbling going on but can't remember having any sharp pains. Nothing to cause concern. I guess the treatment asks a lot of our ovaries which can become quite swollen. Keep an eye on it though and call the clinic if concerned. Hopefully you'll be triggering soon... !😃


----------



## pandm17

Hi Yogamini

Yeah I felt all that bubbling and stuff but today I felt a bit of maybe pain wrong word, discomfort maybe on my left hand side nowhere near ovaries lol. I'm guess it could just be area when injections are going in though because tonight's was quite sore. I'll use the right for the rest of them I think. Yeah find out Monday when triggering we are so curious to see how much they progressed over weekend 😀 Apart from tiredness I'm not really noticing anything different. Is it Monday yet....


----------



## Taz29duffy

I've my review appointment this week and am keen to start cycle asap. I am 38 and AMH is 15.2. Am I more likely to be on short protocol? Does that mean I will start stimms on day 1 of next cycle? So confused!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Taz

My AMH was 8.9 and I was on short protocol. I think some of the girls were about your level and they were on short as well. You start on day 21 of your cycle. So day 1 is the day AF comes then count from there. Then you will take norethisterone for 9/10 days, then break for 5 days with no drugs and you should bleed then you start your stimms. It all goes pretty quickly once you start the tablets to be honest.


----------



## Taz29duffy

My appointment is on day 13 of my cycle. so theoretically I could start the following week?
What if there was the tiniest chance of a last miracle (ie conceiving in cycle of starting )? I guess I'm clinging to bit of hope!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Taz

So did you previously go through Royal then?

I don't really know what you mean about conceiving at start?

Yes you should be able to start if they can get drugs quick enough but it's usually quite quick so you should be able to x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Taz,

In theory you could start the following week though you might have to wait for your next cycle as they advise no unprotected sex from day 1 of your cycle. This is to prevent a pregnancy as you 'll be starting drugs day 21, followed by infections, all of which could be a bad idea if you fell pregnant. If you're sure there's no way you could be pregnant this cycle, you may be able to get the drugs ordered in time to start day 21😃 . I'm on a 2 month break following a failed cycle and praying for a natural miracle as I know it can happen! Hopefully we'll be cycling again Aug/Sept time. Good luck.

Pandm.. its possible the pain could be from injections..I'd alternate sides. I remember not finding the first one or two painful but the following few quite sore as the surrounding area was sensitised! All worth it though


----------



## Taz29duffy

It's our first cycle- we are on waiting list for Rvh, but given my age we have decided to do a private cycle while waiting.

At the moment I am day 9 and obviously approaching ovulation and we are hoping that maybe this month may be the miracle, but realistically know it won't be! 

Thanks for all your advice x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Taz

Yes sorry I get you now, how long to wait for Royal and what age are you? You just never know I know a girl who had to get partial refund as she became pregnant beforehand. 

It can be confusing I just wanted a timescale. I was told from I started until the beta test was 6 weeks on the short protocol and that's been pretty spot on!


----------



## leprechaun

Wow Pandm, so you might find out when you will be triggering tomorrow? It's all moving so fast now I'm all excited for u! I don't recall having any niggles or pains from the stims but this actually made me feel nervous because I wanted some kind of proof that something was happening inside of me. I'm sure unless your in a lot of discomfort that it's normal as there are some pretty amazing things going on inside there. They'll prob ask u at the scan tomorrow about the way you've been feeling so you'll be able to mention it to them then, I'm sure it's all normal.
Taz, they do say u need to be taking precautions the month you start the drugs. You amh is very similar to mine so it's highly likely you'll be on flare (short) starting northisterone on day 21 of ur cycle. I actually don't think that northisterone is unsafe while ttc but I'm assuming they just want to err on the side of caution. 
Yogamini, I'm excited for u cycling again so soon. Aug will be here before u know it. Ideally we would like to cycle again in Sept but I don't know how likely this might be as I've still not had any bleeding. Not even a speck! If I hadn't been scanned I'd be thinking I was 8.5 weeks pregnant. I'll prob wait til the July hols are over and then call the clinic about arranging an erpc as I'm in limbo here x


----------



## Taz29duffy

I'm 38 and was put on the Royal waiting list in May. They said around 9 months, so probably won't be until early 2017. I have read of people who miraculously conceive in the month starting IVF x


----------



## pandm17

It's day 9 tomorrow so I'm assuming they will tell me tomorrow because everything was going great on Friday, could see the follicles so clearly. Was good for us to see that. I have felt quite a lot on my left ovary and that was the one that only had 2 big follicles so be interesting to see. I feel everything in my body even ovulating etc I could nearly tell when I was ovulating without using tests or anything. It's flying by just because I'm keeping occupied. I have been tired and needy my oh is enjoying that lol.

Yeah will tell them tomorrow but did tell them Friday I felt stuff too. I'm sure it's pretty normal so it's not bothering me. It's just really interesting and I have kept a diary so I'll have everything noted down anyway.


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun, was the possibility of medical management of mmc offered? Might save you having an ERPC and means you aren't sitting around waiting?


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi everyone hope u are all ok!

Good luck pandm for today!

As for me I spent 10 hours yesterday in hospital as still having pain finally was diagnosed as moderate ohss lots scans and blood tests! Have to phone back this morning for a plan! Thankfully the baby is ok! Kinda of annoyed with gcrm as they let me go with no real follow up hopefully will see dr MOOHAN today!


----------



## pandm17

Hi everybody

This morning went well, second scan showed progress, follicles are now measuring 15-17. There is 5 on the right and two on the left. He said that we have to wait and see what my oestrogen levels are as they were on low side on Friday, they need to be over 3000, so going by this it will be Thur/Fri for collection which is what we expected. 

Mamai I'm not too sure I just assumed there would be one egg per follicle but apparently there can be mire than one, maybe one of the girls can clear that up. You'll be here before you know it. People keep saying you's are just taking it in your stride but to be honest it's just all so quick at this stage. 

Maybebaby so sorry to hear that, are you feeling better now? It is strange that they just let you go knowing there could have been a risk of it getting worse. That's not really on. Glad to hear baby is ok though! 

Hope the rest of you girls are keeping ok xx


----------



## pandm17

So update already, going in for EC on Thursday yay! Taking trigger tomorrow. I take it I just take gonal-f until Wednesday then they didn't say. Going to have to ring them back. 

Any tips girls for collection?


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, lots going on here I see! Maybebaby sorry to hear that, hope ur ok. Happy to hear the baby is good. I didn't know you could get ohss so long after stopping stims but I'm not surprised now because my own ovaries are still very enlarged with lots of fluid surrounding them. I'm hoping it won't be long til they go down. Let us know how it went with Dr Moohan today. 
Pandm, exciting stuff. I'm pretty sure if your taking the trigger tomorrow then today should be your last day of gonal f, that's as far as I remember. Make sure you give the clinic a wee call to clear that up but I'm nearly sure I'm right. If tomorrow you trigger and then it should be no injections at all on Wed. As for egg collection, no real tips. Don't be nervous it really is a doddle. I quite liked the sedation lol. There is usually one egg per follicle but i have heard if some people getting 2. Not all follicles contain eggs though. I read up before and i think it was about 75% of follicles contain eggs but everyone is different and dont get too hung up on numbers. Maybebaby got 3 eggs and look at her now  ! Looking forward to hearing how it all goes.
Mamai, that's good you managed to talk your oh into moving things forward, I'm sure your just so eager to get started, especially as you know a bit more about the whole process now. Exciting times ahead for u.
Taz, thanks, ive read about medically managed miscarriages but most of the stories online haven't been positive. My sister is a nurse and tells me stop reading the negative stories but I'm just trying to clue myself up on what is ahead. What concerns me us of the sac is still growing then the miscarriage is going to be more painful. A lot of women mentioned very strong painful contractions with the medically managed so that has scared me a little. I'm waiting on a call from gcrm today to discuss options as I think if nothing has happened by next week or like to have a ERPC even though I have my fears about that too. It's so hard to know what to do, especially as a lot of women mentioned having to get a ERPC after having the medically managed miscarriage as everything didn't come away by itself.
Looking forward to everyone's updates. Hello to yogamini too   xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey Leprechaun

Yeah I rang them and then I take last gonal-f tonight. What did you do with your extra ones? They weren't very clear about this though. Me and oh thought they told us to continue as normal with gonal-f, we are clueless so we have to have it set out exactly what we need to do lol. I think sometimes they assume we have done this before lol.


----------



## leprechaun

I know pandm, I was thinking the same thing tbh, I actually don't know if they told me either I think I might have asked maybebaby or had to ask the clinic to double check. I think they should be more clear on it as I'd assume it's pretty important. As for your left over gonal f I just binned mine which was a shame considering the cost of each injection. I think you can return it to the clinic but I think they probably just dispose of it as they can't be sure it has no been opened, kept at the right temperature etc. Such a waste! 
I'm back at the clinic in the morning for another scan. I think it's because I haven't bled yet they probably want to check what's going on before I'm referred for medical management or erpc. X


----------



## pandm17

I think it's because he wasn't sure what results were but he could have just said we'll ring you and tell you what to do from here. They have to understand we don't know anything about this. We have never even had to buy a pregnancy test or take a contraceptive pill before we got here lol. 

Yeah I think it's a shame it's left over coz they are two brand new 300 pens. I'll check with them and see it is a real waste though.

They are going to scan you again, I wonder does this often happen. I'm sure it's hard for you, I'm sure you just want to get back to normal so you can start to think of when to start again. We haven't really discussed next steps until we see what happens at egg collection etc.


----------



## Yogamini

Gosh... So much happening on this thread now girls! 
Pandm... Fantastic 7 follies...as Leprechaun says, don't worry too much about numbers.. Just takes one good egg! EC is totally fine..I too enjoyed the sedation. Felt a little woozy  after but I am a light weight..lol! Had to wait around for a bit longer and take an anti sickness pill but felt right as rain in no time😃 You'll be grand!
Leprechaun, sorry you're having to go through this. It must be tough. I hope your scan tomorrow will give you some more info on what's happening in there.  
Maybe baby.. That's awful to hear... Really thought GCRM would have been checking up on the possible ohss given the pain you were in..so glad the little one is okay. Please keep us posted.
Mamai.. Exciting news you'll be starting to cycle soon. Will be good to get things moving!
Taz, hope you find out when you're able to begin soon😃
AFM...Just found out today that deferment of NHS cycle for 3 months won't be an option for us as I turn 40 end of year. Good news is we should get offer letter for NHS in Sept/Oct. Would be far too tight trying to squeeze in gcrm go beforehand so we're gonna go ahead with NHS and then if we need it, GCRM next year! We do lose some money through Access fertility but it's our own fault for not reading the small print I guess. Will be keeping  an eye on this thread still do keep the posts coming!


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm all as I can say is the sedation is fantastic I remember nothing which is good because after doing my first cycle awake at rvh I thought I would never go through the process again without a general anaesthetic! 

I would advice to take it easy after I was very sore that night but they also went through a different part of my uterus wall to get to my right ovary! 

Leprechaun thinking about you for tomorrow!

AFM was back at hospital today bloods all ok dr moohan is toy overly worried about the ohss advised that it should resolve and only need to be worried if the pain is worse or continuos, or if my shortness of breath gets worse or chest pain! So taking the rest of this week of and on holiday next week! Roll on the 12 week scan!


----------



## pandm17

Good morning everybody

Leprechaun hope everything goes as you want it today and you get to the bottom of it. Thinking of you.

You's are all druggies, all loving the sedation. I'm not looking forward to it because never done it before, couldn't even get anything in dentist I used to be sick so hope I'm ok. I have been taking all these meds and I have been fine. But very excited for what lies ahead 😁🙏🏻

Maybebaby hope you get better soon but yeah usually does ease off from what I have read but can take a while. Your body is working overtime at the minute so that's good that your off work to chill. Take care xx


----------



## leprechaun

Haha Pandm, yep loving the drugs! I was absolutely dreading the sedation, the thought of it totally freaked me out as I thought I'd be losing control in some way but it's not like that. It just totally relaxes you and u come round so quickly afterwards. It's all go for you now. This time next week you'll likely be pupo!!
Yogamini that's a bit of a nightmare about not being able to defer and access fertility, I didn't know you couldn't have your nhs cycle between the access ones so your not the only one who didn't read the small print. I do think they should be more clear on it all. It makes me wonder if there has been anything I haven't read that I should of. We might  be cycle buddies then as I'm really hoping to start around the same time. 
Maybebaby just u rest and enjoy being off. The 12 week scan will be here before u know it. Have u got a date yet? 
I'm just back from the clinic. You could see the sac had changed shape from being round to a bit more irregular now. Everything was there except of course the heartbeat. Dr Moohan foned the epu for me and they've to ring me back with an appt. I've decided to have the erpc rather than the medically managed because I just want it all over with now it's been drawn out too long and there are some women who end up needing an erpc after the medical management anyway so even though I've some apprehensions I do think it's the best choice for me. 
Looking forward to hearing everyone's updates. X


----------



## pandm17

Any tips for trigger tonight? A bit nervous about this one! Lol


----------



## pandm17

Sorry just another thing when do you usually take the second one is it when they instruct you before ET?


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi pandm nothing major with trigger shot except make sure u take it at the exact time u have been told! The other one is only a tiny dose u will take next Tuesday!

Leprechaun I hope u get sorted soon and can have a sense that it's over to allow u to deal! I couldn't deal with my mc until after the bleeding stopped and I could focus on the loss and how to move on! At the time I didn't even know much about access fertility and had no idea where to get the money from which was a huge stress that thankfully you don't have to deal with on top of everything else!

AFM having a good day! Managed to get out and do a food shop without killing myself! Lol! Even managing to eat a bit healthier!


----------



## Cheesy

Hi ladies

I wanted to jump on and introduce myself. I'm now this board's moderator, trying to step up into GGs shoes. 

Pandm did you trigger tonight ok? It's a big milestone alright. 

Leprechaun, hugs. Sorry you are in this position and hope you get your erpc soon.


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun..I can understand your need to move forward. Hope you're doing okay. If I'd known about the small print I may have waited to cycle at GCRM after NHS go but hey! 

Pandm... Hope trigger shot went okay... You're almost there now. I remember having to take 8 clicks of the 2nd ovitrelle and worrying it wasn't enough but it was only meant to be a small dose. Keep us posted.. Your eggs should be ripening nicely for EC on Thu!

Maybe baby ... Glad you're feeling a bit better x x


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun definitely the right thing to go for ERPC and I also chose that as was advised that medical management can be painful. It's a tough time and a state of limbo.

My review appt is tomorrow, so I'm super keen to get going.

Initially we were going to do access fertility, but I'm also on waiting list for RVH and am aware that we can't do that in between treatments, so can't really do it, which is disappointing. It's such an expensive treatment for such low chances of success 😓. I did consider waiting on NHS turn, but with my age (38 and 5 months), I thought we need to just get going! 

Hugs and good luck to everyone on here!


----------



## pandm17

Hi eveeybody

Good luck at your review Taz,, hope you can get started as soon as. Don't think GCRM waste any time so hopefully will be as soon as possible.

Trigger went well, I was out and had to rush home just on time. My oh put it in, I was quite nervous about that one but as usual wee buns. Roll ok tomorrow now. I finished work yesterday until 18th so plenty of chilling!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, maybebaby your right. I'm so thankful for being on the access fertility programme and not having to panic about saving thousands for more treatment. 
Egg collection tomorrow then pandm, you'll be pupo real soon. I wonder if you'll be able to hold testing til otd. It's really hard! Looking forward to tomorrow's update.
Taz, did you have an over night stay with your erpc? I know sometimes if you have the operation late in the day you've to stay over and I know I'd just be eager to get home. Good look for review today. Let us know how u get on.
Hi to Yogamini, Mamai and Cheesy hope you're all keeping well.
I'm up at the rvh for a scan next week and then they'll arrange the next step of treatment. They wanted to see me tomorrow but I'm going to donegal for a few days and didn't want to cancel it for yet another scan. 
Hope everyone is good x


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, maybebaby your right. I'm so thankful for being on the access fertility programme and not having to panic about saving thousands for more treatment. Hope your feeling a bit better today and are on the mend.
Egg collection tomorrow then pandm, you'll be pupo real soon. I wonder if you'll be able to hold testing til otd. It's really hard! Looking forward to tomorrow's update.
Taz, did you have an over night stay with your erpc? I know sometimes if you have the operation late in the day you've to stay over and I know I'd just be eager to get home. Good look for review today. Let us know how u get on.
Hi to Yogamini, Mamai and Cheesy hope you're all keeping well.
I'm up at the rvh for a scan next week and then they'll arrange the next step of treatment. They wanted to see me tomorrow but I'm going to donegal for a few days and didn't want to cancel it for yet another scan. 
Hope everyone is good x
[/quote]


----------



## Taz29duffy

I went into the Royal at 7.30am and was home by 12.30. It was a very quick turnaround and I had no real pain afterwards. It was a very simple and straightforward procedure. I doubt they would have the bed to keep anyone overnight unless there were severe complications.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks. That's a relief. How did your appointment go today, will u be cycling this month? X


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi everyone, 

I'm just jumping in after lurking for a bit and biding my time!

This is our first cycle at GCRM Belfast (although unfortunately not our first spin of the wheel).

Its also my first time on the 'Agonist Flare Protocol' - just finished the 10 day course of norethisterone and the Prostap injection is on Friday.

Could anyone please tell me how many days it took for AF to arrive after stopping the norethisterone? - I still haven't come on yet and I'm dreading the thought of things being delayed!

Thanks girls x


----------



## Yogamini

Hope everyone doing okay...Taz, I hope your review appointment went well? It's a good thing you read the small print when considering Access Fertility. 
We've had 1 cycle with GCRM and thought we were going to need to withdraw from the AF programme before NHS cycle but RFC are now saying we can defer for 3 months so long as I call to accept treatment offer before I turn 40 in Dec. So thinking we're gonna go ahead with our 2nd (and last) GCRM as soon as we can. Can't wait to get started again! All bring well  we should know the outcome by end Sept, giving us enough time to start with NHS before Dec.  Hoping and praying we won't need the NHS go but it's good to know it's there if we do !

Pandm, glad your trigger went okay.. It's we buns as you say! Big day tomorrow.. How exciting! Good that you've taken some time off work. Keep us posted tomorrow

Leprechaun..Hope u enjoy Donegal. It will be good for u to get away for a break. 

Maybe baby and Mamai..hope you're both doing okay?

Big hugs to all


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone 

Really looking forward to what is in store napping and cleaning today so I don't move tomorrow onwards just eat pineapple and nuts lol.

After stopping norethisterone I think my af came on the Tuesday but as long as it happens even up to Friday they find is grand. So it should be here soon. 

Feeling a lot more bloated today after the trigger last nite and I'm hungry lol! Didn't someone say that was an effect...


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi diamond welcome! I think my af showed up on the Wednesday and my prostap was the Friday! Good luck for your treatment! I have great faith in GCRM over rvh! The short protocol I think gives better quality eggs! At the RFC my drugs where upped and I stomped for longer hag lovely numbers and day 5 transfer then an early mc! Done the short protocol and things weren't as smooth byt I am sitting here at almost 9 weeks pregnant!

Pandm all the best for tomorrow meant to say I used the zita west relaxation cd there is 3 elements before ec post ec and 2ww on it that I done the whole way through both my treatments! It might not have done anything wonderful except force me to take half an hour for my self and relax or in my case fall asleep!

Leprechaun my thoughts are with you!

Taz hope review goes well keep us updated!

AFM I can now sneeze and twist my ovary lol! Thankfully I am used to it and as long as it disappears as soon as it comes on I am less worried now!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, Diamond my af showed up the day before prostap. I was freaking out a little as I think it was quite late in the day too so don't panic x


----------



## DiamondGirl

Thanks for your reassurance girls, I needn't have worried - AF showed up this evening so we're on track!
Pandam, good luck for EC, take care of yourself over the next few days
Maybe baby, have been following your story with interest, brilliant news of your pregnancy - always great to hear a happy outcome!
Leprechaun - so sorry to hear that it wasn't to be for you this time round, very unfair and painful, big hugs x


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

Really excited for tomorrow, me and oh just saying you think it wasn't even happening we are so laid back its horizontal. 

Mamai we will be there a few hours they said hopefully if everything goes straight forward. Just can't wait go get in there and get them wee eggs out safely 😀🙏🏻


----------



## Yogamini

Morning Pandm..all the best for your ec this morning..will be thinking of you. Be sure and take it nice and easy after wards!

Welcome Diamond... GCRM are first class.. Are u beginning your stims soon?


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

All done as easy as that, Gcrm are amazing. So we got 8 eggs from 7 follicles. Now it will be interesting to see if they are mature and after icsi. Great results though had my mind on about 5 and I would be happy so we are over the moon. Process went smoothly. My AMH was pretty spot on though just over 8 and got 8 eggs 😀

Now to bed for a while and chill today with oh who was more emotional than me lol!


----------



## Yogamini

Brilliant news Pandm... 8 eggs is great. Delighted for you after all the waiting. Will the clinic call you in morning with an update? Sending good fertilisation vibes!😉


----------



## Taz29duffy

That's great Pandm! Well done.

I had my review today and am gutted that I can't start until next month...I had totally psyched myself up for this cycle. We had a 2 week holiday booked for September, so will lose that.

On a positive note my lining was 8.2mm on day 14(by far the thickest it has reached) and AMH was 17.2 (not bad for being 38!). That said we still aren't conceiving naturally, so I just want to get going with IVF ! X


----------



## DiamondGirl

Great numbers Pandam, hopefully everything else will go as smoothly from here on in!

Yogamini - I'll be starting stims on Sunday, cant believe its come around so quickly!


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, sorry  to hear you can't begin this cycle. Brilliant news though on the AMH and lining! So will u be starting to cycle in Aug? I may be joining you.. undecided whether to go ahead after 2 normal cycles since my last ivf or wait another month to give supplement/dietary changes a better chance to make a difference!

Diamond... You'll be having ec in no time.. Once the stims start, the time flies by..excited for you.

Pandm ..I hope you're feeling okay after ec

Hi to everyone else..hope you're all keeping well x


----------



## Taz29duffy

yoga I hopefully will start in and around the 10th August, depending on cycle. We had a 2 week holiday booked for early sept but won't be able to go. Think we are going to be on the long protocol x


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, Not too long to go..all being well I should be cycling around 20th Aug on short protocol so we might end up cycling together!

Pandm... hoping you get some good news this morning


----------



## pandm17

We are sitting patiently waiting. Oh wants to know before she goes to work


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

So three eggs fertilised successfully, she said 4 but one arrested. So waiting on tomorrow's call now, she said might be Sunday transfer but if three of them top quality then they will bring us to Tuesday just have to wait and hope. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## pandm17

I can honestly say this is first time we have been really nervous in this whole process. Wasn't even nervous yesterday


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm... That's great news...50% fertilisation is the norm.. hopefully they will all keep going strong but they like to put them back where they are safe as soon as possible. Lots of success with 2 & 3 day transfers.. Think maybe baby could have been a 2 day.. And look at her now!😉
I too felt completely fine until the fertilisation stage.. It's a waiting game and not easy but try to stay relaxed in preparation for your et..I found acupuncture a saviour.. Really helped me to relax during the waiting.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Ladies

Glad to hear you'll be cycling in August be here before you know it. In the meantime enjoy this time to clear your mind. Easier said than done I know. But until you start this you don't realise how free of anything you actually are.

Yeah we don't mind what day they go back just nervous that they make it ok. I'm greatful that we got some fertilised so positive thinking until tomorrow. We have a lovely week off together anyway whether et is Sunday or Tuesday. We are going away for a wee night thur so just going to take nice wee drives and stuff to chill out.

Hope you are all well and have a great weekend. It's Friday yayyy!xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi everyone lots happening,

Pandm congrats on the fertilisation 3 of your wee babies! I found this the hardest part waiting although we were told definitely would be a 2 day transfer and I almost lost hope as the rvh had bummed so much about 5dt! You just feel like u r always on eggshells at this stage, all the best for the next phonecall!

Taz I remember feeling the same when I was told I had to wait till the next cycle however told myself that there was a reason for it and that was how things were meant to be!

Yoga I only done my vitamins from starting NORTHISERONE although had been on prenatal a good 2 months! I still think it was the vitamin d that helped and midwives tell u to take 10mcg all the way through pregnancy and breastfeeding but u need decent calcium to absorb it!

Leprechaun hope u are well!

Afm pain comes and goes when it wants to ! Got my date for 12 week scan which is Dhabi birthday! 1 st Aug!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Maybebaby

It's deffo not a two day she said looking like Sunday so 3 day but tomorrow will tell if they taking it to Tuesday. It's hard to freak at numbers though isn't it. Think we have settled ourselves though and what will be will be. I'm very bloated today still but no real pain from yesterday not even a painkiller and the bleeding stopped last nite. So it was a pretty straight forward one for them.

Think we are going to go a walk and have a little night out tonight we are getting cabin fever already lol. I'm only off work from Wednesday. Feel like I need fresh air though although I did go shopping for supplies yesterday with oh just for fruit and stuff.

That's brilliant you got a date for your scan so excited for you! So you are in pain? A lot of changes and stretching going on in there


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, just nipping on quickly while I have free WiFi in Donegal. Wanted to see how Pandm got on. Thrilled, 3 fertilised that's great news. I know that's one of the most stressful parts of the whole process. Taz, sorry u weren't able to start this month but great news about your amh. I'll catch up with the rest of you when I'm home. Hope everyone is good. Good luck for the next few days Pandm and diamond girl starting stims on sun xx


----------



## Yogamini

Maybe baby.. brilliant..your 12 week scan will be here before you know it! Fantastic! Thanks for the advice.. Last time I cycled I wasn't taking any vit d. Can I ask what dose You took maybe baby? Been taking 5000 (125ug)... But reckon this seems too high?

Pandm.. You've got a great attitude.. Very laid back which I think helps. Enjoy the plans with your oh.. will help the 2 we go by a little faster. Hope you get positive news in morning... as u say,3 day or 5 day... doesn't matter so long as they are safely tucked in 

Hi Leprechaun... Hope you're enjoying the beautiful Donegal😃


----------



## pandm17

Good morning 

So Robbie rang great news 3 top grade so far he said. We are provisionally booked in for tomorrow at 11 but if they keep going they way the are going he might take them to blasto stage. Only time will tell I guess. The relief that we felt there, we haven't slept well and I'm getting more pain now than I did after the transfer. But it's manageable. 

Feel so much better now knowing they ok and going back soon, so will update tomorrow 😀🙏🏻


----------



## pandm17

Funny story I forgot to say. So when egg collection was happening I was in toilet when anaesthetist came in and oh was sitting there. He greeted her and was like well hello so egg collection today and she was like no not me she is in toilet, he called me the boy version of my name and was like oh is he ok. Then went on talking about what oh was going to go through. So when I came out, oh was like its her getting egg collection not me. So it was running joke when I got to room he was calling me the male name and we're all in stitches. Bless him he was a header. Wasn't offensive to us at all just funny. 

But all this time we haven't seen one same sex couple which is really strange. I also seen they are doing an open day in support of Belfast pride we were all chuffed. So glad we picked them xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm great new really chuffed for u! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!! 

Yoga I think mine were 3000 but I was eating eggs and things for extra vitamin d I don't think there Is a while pile of difference between the two! Not sure what dose is in the zita west something similar I think!


----------



## Oaky111

Hi ladies.

First time posting here. I go for my consultation with GCRM Belfast on Monday. I have severe endometriosis and have had laparascopy to clear what they could to move on to IVF. I have very regular cycles and just wondered how quick the process can go after consultation?

We are also considering Access Fertility? This will be our first go at IVF.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Oaky

Welcome to the board, I'm not too sure about access fertility and how long that takes etc but I know it can be pretty quick with Gcrm as long as you can get all tests and stuff out of the way then it's just down to when clinic can fit you in.

We took ours slowly as we had a big trip for a month at beginning of year then just done something monthly afterwards until we had to pay for final costs so this allowed us to save too.

Not sure if this will be much help 😀


----------



## Oaky111

Thank you for the reply. Think i just need it to be tomorrow already. Its just so much waiting as I am so you are all too familiar with as well. My BMI us just shy of their 33 limit. I am hoping they will let me start on the opinion i have it at 33 for starting any meds.


----------



## pandm17

Good morning Oaky

I'm not too sure about the bmi as I think mine was in and around 27 at the time clinic accepted us. It might be a bit higher now as I haven't properly exercised in a while.

We have only really started the process from about Dec/Jan so our wait been quick in comparison. But I know what you mean you want everything yesterday. I have no patience.


----------



## pandm17

Update everybody

They are taking us to 5 day all 3 are top grade, so Tuesday will tell if we have any to freeze. They are identical he said so can't say until then. Also based on my age at 5 day transfer they can only put one in. We are really happy with this 😀😀😀


----------



## bambi13

Hi everyone, hoping one of you lovely ladies will be able to help me. Ive booked my AMH test with Gcrm for this week and our first consultation in Aug. Ive receive my email wih appointment info, and patient forms etc, just wondering do I fill these in and bring them with me to my AMH test or to my initial consultation. I know its probably a ridiculous question but im new to the IVF world and literally dont have a clue.

Thanks in advance lovelies


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Bambi

I had my AMH done last Aug and i had to do all the forms & ID before they did it. Unless its changed since then.

Hey Pandm. I so have no patience! How soon after consultation can they sort of get you started. I'm at the start of  a new cycle and have an AMH of 29 with very regular cycles. Am i hoping to much that i could start next cycle early Aug?


----------



## pandm17

Hi Oaky

They make sure you have an up to date smear and a few other tests I got done at my own doctors surgery. Think it was chlymadia and rubella. Also they can't go ahead with anything until they do your pelvic scan as well. After that I think yeah it's just a matter of them working out your cycle and what drugs etc you need. Your AMH is high mine was low so I was on flare short protocol. 

Hi Bambi 

Yes bring them all along and get it all over with that's the best thing, that's what I done to get them out of the way before any of my appointments. I'm excited for you all...it's a brilliant clinic.


----------



## Oaky111

Thank you Pandm. I have my up to date smear letter a d have had Rubella jab in school, do you need a recent rubella shot?

The NHS (Royal) did the clamidia test but its like the secret service getting the results from them!

I am so excited & so nervous. I just need that plan xx


----------



## bambi13

Thanks guys!! I'll get them filled in tonight.
Im so excited to start this crazy journey. Ive been stalking this grouo for a while and uz are a fountain of knowledge, its really helped me decided on this clinic and made me realise that IVF can be a positive journey and not all doom and gloom that some people would make you think!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Oaky

You need proof of smear, chlymadia and rubella. So I had to do these and get print outs from my doctor. The quicker you get them the better. 

It is exciting and nervous but I have to admit we have been great up until after egg collection then nerves kicked in just about eggs and how they doing. Relieved that they are doing well and we having a 5 day transfer.


----------



## pandm17

Hey Bambi

We are same sex couple so I believe that journey is completely different. I didn't have that frustration of trying to get pregnant naturally and haven't even had a pregnancy test before. Ecerybody on this thread are all quite level headed and positive and I think we all believe that we will get there one day. 

I know people that have had 3 failed cycles, I know people who had failed iui's and success at first IVF and it's been a really trying time for them. so I think it can get so sad at times but People keep bouncing back it's great.

The clinic have been perfect and I mean that. They have all been so lovely and helpful. The clinic itself is top spec and they just have it all worked out.


----------



## Taz29duffy

Oaky,

It doesn't move that quickly. I had my AMH and review appointment last Thursday. You then need to book into a consent appointment (to go through all logistics of IVF and talk though the process). There was a 3 week wait for the next available appointment. I am doing long protocol (aged 38 and AMH 17.2) and will start on day 21 of cycle. I had hoped to start this cycle, but logistically they wouldn't do it (and I pleaded!).

They should be able to get your smear and chlamydia results via the ECR system. Also you will need a rubella titre done, but your GP should do this, so saving some money. 

You also both need viral screening (HIV and hepatitis) at the clinic at a cost of approx £100 each. 

I would say it takes about 6 weeks minimum from consultantion to start.

Are you on Royal waiting list?

Taz x


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm.... only getting back from a wedding and delighted to hear your great news! So happy you'll get to do a day 5 transfer and all going strong! Hopefully have some for freezing.

Welcome Oaky and Bambi... the other ladies have covered everything so well.. Not sure I can add anything else! We had our consultation in Feb and handed in forms plus got AMH done. Then came back to sign consents a few weeks later and had HIV etc ..note.. Don't get these bloods taken too far in advance as they must be no more than 3 , months old when starting treatment. We could have started cycling in March but decided to wait until April as OH had given up smoking and we were keen to see if that helped with male factor issues.

Thanks maybe baby..I think Vit d is a very common deficiency in our climate. Will stick to max dose of 3000 a  now  that I've got my levels back up to normal by taking 5000 for a few weeks. Hope your pain is getting better?

Taz, perhaps GCRM are having a busy period at moment. Sounds as though your wait  for appointments is a lot longer compared with ours  back in Feb/March. Once you get started it will fly by!

We opted for Access fertility as it gives you some peace of mind that you have a couple of tries. Many couples don't have success on their first go while some have beginners luck! Unfortunately my age at the time only allowed  me the option of multiple  cycles with a discount rather than a refund..if a little younger, I'd definitely go for 3 cycles with refund option. Everyone different though and it's a very personal choice. 

Good  luck to everyone with initial appointments etc


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Nothing is defiate with fertility lol, we will know on Tuesday but yeah once at blasto stage they said and taking in my age they wouldn't put in more than 1. Transfer is Tuesday but they calling is tomorrow to confirm times etc because it's 12th but sounds like we will be in and out. Glad partners can come in for this part too as it's such a big part the transfer. 

I done acupuncture once just as I was going to do it before retrieval and transfer but she was away so I just left it. I booked a wee break at the end of next week so we can go and chill and just as a thank you to oh. Sometimes you don't realise because I'm the one everything is happening to and everybody being so helpful to me, but she has been great too.

Can't wait to Tuesday I'm so surprised I really expected a 3 day as they sounded like it was going to be. So in 2 days time it will be all done and dusted. Eeekkk!


----------



## Oaky111

Thank you ladies.

Think it will more than likely be the September cycle before we can start given what may be a few weeks to wait on the next appointment. 

So are they able to view the results of what i would have had done at the Royal?


----------



## Oaky111

Sorry i meant to also add that i have just been added to the IVF waiting list at the RFC. Waiting time approx 8 months but i dont think i can wait that long 😢😢


----------



## Taz29duffy

Oaky I too am on the waiting list for the Royal. We were put on it at the start of May, but I also don't feel I have time to wait as I am 38. I saw Dr Agbaje and he said he was able to check ECR and /or get results from Royal. GCRM also want their own AMH and viral screens (I can't help but feel that there is a money making slant), but that is how it is.


----------



## Oaky111

Yeh it seems a bit strange that they only accept the AMH done by themselves but what can we do. My GP also wont do the screening until its for our NHS cycle so we will have to pay for that. We had our AMH & SA done with GCRM last August but due to my BMI & Laparoscopy for Endo I am only getting to do the consult now.

I only had the Op in April and pain has already returned, too worried to wait for NHS given whats going on. Just need to get started.

Think we will go for access fertility if accepted xx


----------



## bambi13

Hi everyone again. This wee forum is so busy, its hard to keep up lol. Thanks for all your advice.

Another quesion... im gathering from Oaky posts/quesitons... I should book into my gp to have smear, clymadia and rubella done? I want to be as prepared as i can and 2bh yous are far better help than my gp or google lol. 

Im also thinking about the access fertility. I read somewhere that its separate from GCRM and i should get it sorted with them before i would be starting my treatment. Been debating whether to do it or not... but im a worrier, so thinking it would be good to give me some peace of mind. Xx


----------



## Yogamini

Hi girls. GCRM can view results from royal but as AMH can change they like to do their own as this determines which protocol you'll likely be on. It's completely tailored to suit your results etc. HIV results must be within 3 months of starting treatment which may be why they can't accept royal results? They are first class clinic and we were very happy with our treatment even though unfortunately our first cycle in May was negative. Hoping to start cycle 2 in Aug/Sept. We're also on NHS waiting list since start Feb.. Should get letter Sept/Oct and hoping to defer and begin in Dec time if we need it. 
Any questions you have just post here.. One of us ladies will try to help x


----------



## Taz29duffy

The problem with access fertility is that you can't do your NHS cycle during it- you either have to drop out of access fertility scheme or off the NHS waiting list- ie you can't do 1 cycle at gcrm, then 1 in Rvh and then back to gcrm. We were keen to do access fertility, but as we also went to have our NHS go, we decided to go for just doing 1 cycle at this point.


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

What happens if you do get extra blasto to freeze so you have to pay clinic to store it?


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Pandm

I'm not 100% sure but from what i have read their IVF includes 1 year of storage. After that u have to pay.


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Pandm,

I think they cover cost for a year and then you would pay for further storage if you need it. My OH paid for semen storage.. Cost 500 pounds for 2 years but this could be different to embryo. 

Taz, I agree the access fertility is a great option but doesn't work so well if you're on NHS waiting list as we didn't realise you had to withdraw from the programme. We are lucky enough to be able to fit 2 cycles in before our NHS go but only because we started straight after being added to list.


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Yogamini

We have also just been added to NHS list end of June but want to use the 100% refund option for the 3 cycles with access fertility. So could i do the same 2 / 3 cycles depending on how long it takes the NHS app? But then you have to withdraw?


----------



## pandm17

Hi Everybody 

We had to pay for donor sperm as well to be stored think it was like 350. But we were thinking these would be different. 

We are out a drive today and nice relaxing day, tomorrow will be over in a blink and we will be pupo finally. Give you's an update tomorrow. Really looking forward but taking each day as it comes. They still have to ring today to confirm time. It's handy coz it's just motorway between us and clinic so handy enough. Thanks for your well wishes really appreciate it xx


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Okay,

Approx waiting time for NHS is 7 months so you should expect to get offer of treatment around Jan next year. You could probably fit in 2 cycles before then. At the time we took out access fertility there was no option for refund for my age group (39): , instead we opted for 2 cycles at a discounted rate 32% off total cost, reducing cost for each cycle to 3500. However, should we need to withdraw, access fertility would charge us full price for any cycles we have taken (4100 at gcrm) and refund the remaining 2900. I'm not sure how this works with the refund option as I could end up paying for 2 full priced cycles if u withdraw before the 3rd. Access fertility are really helpful.. Give them a call and ask as u wouldn't want to find u aren't entitled to refund.

Pandm... will be thinking about you tomorrow and wishing you all the best for your transfer. You'll be in pupo!!


----------



## Oaky111

Thank you Yogamini.

Had my consultation today at the clinic. All went well despite my worries around BMI.

The only thing i need now is the Rubella test to confirm immunity which i was able to book for this Thursday. Back on 3rd August for consent appointment and then hopefully good to go for September cycle.

Dr McFaul was lovely, he thinks the protocol will be antagonist or aganist but this will be confirmed on Thursday evening.

We also got accepted onto access fertility for the 100% refund. So happy & excited.

Good luck for tomorrow Pandm xx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

We took the ovitrelle 36 hours before collection then we take that again a week later which is tomorrow. So nothing else just vitamins, loads of good food etc.

I have cleaned the house ready for not doing anything tomorrow onwards for a few days. 

Yeah great day. They are ringing at 8.30 to confirm us coming in at 9.15. Cannot wait 😀😀😀


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, wishing you all the very best for you transfer today... how exciting!

Oaky, that's fantastic. Sounds like everything is in place and working out great for a Sept cycle!

Mamai, do you know when you'll be cycling?

Hi to everyone else...hope you're all keeping well?


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

Transfer went great 😀 It was easier than a smear. I think I have a bad smear nurse. Oh girls I drank a litre and a half of water and I was busting to go to toilet lol, was so funny. They obviously say have a full bladder but the dr seen it on screen and was like I see what you mean lol. Was cool to hold scanner and see it all happening we loved it. 

So that's it all our work is done. What will be will be eh 😀🙏🏻


----------



## pandm17

Honestly it was easier than a smear, a bit of stretching etc but wasn't painful. I think having a full bladder distracted me. I held the scanner when it was all going on. Watching it on the screen was amazing too. What they can do these days is unreal.

Maybe test on the morning of the beta but that's all I'm allowed, oh doesn't even want to test but it's a compromise lol.

We don't know yet until tomorrow, they will ring us to let us know 😀😀😀xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Congratulations on being PUPO Pandm! Now the dreaded 2ww! All the best of luck and sticky baby dust!


----------



## pandm17

Thanks everybody

It's amazing how technology has allowed us to do this and hfea allows us to be equal parents! 

Beta is exactly the day I estimated. 22nd July. Really not long at all. Going away Thur then back to work Monday. We can do this 😀🙈


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm well done and congratulations on being pupo!! It is an amazing process from start to finish... wishing u both all the luck in the world..try to relax and laugh lots.. it's supposed to help with implantation! Keep us posted


----------



## pandm17

Thanks so much 😀 So glad we made it to this stage. Some people don't get that choice. 

Will deffo keep you all updated. This has been a god send this board.

Was so glad it was same doctor etc for collection and transfer, I definitely felt more comfortable.

Enjoy rest of holidays 😀😀😀


----------



## KELLSBELLS27

hey girls

i am getting fertility treatment aboard and using GCRM to track and just wanted to drop a quick note for anyone thinking of cycling here that they were amazing and if they done the procedure i needed then i would use them in heartbeat.

i was at origin previously and they were ok but i think GCRM is ahead of the game


----------



## KELLSBELLS27

Hi Mamai  

we are going to UZ Gent in Belgium - they do a procedure called AOA (Artificial Oocyte Activiation) which we need for our occytes as we had failed fertilisation using PICSI - they get good success rates.  Other than needing that procedure i would definetely go with GCRM


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, ive missed so much on here since I've been away! Pandm you made it to the holy grail of transfers- blastocyst!! I'm delighted for you. Youre pupo! I was a bit obsessed about trying to get to a 5 day transfer, I realised that everyone on this thread who had a 5 day transfer got pregnant so I'd put my money on u following suit  
Hope everyone else is keeping well and a warm welcome to all the new faces/names.
I had a lovely time away,  it really was just what the doctor ordered! I'm at the rvh on Thurs for a scan and then hopefully I will be booked in for a erpc. It feels like this has dragged on forever! 
Did u get any wee blasts to freeze Pandm? X


----------



## pandm17

Hi Kellsbells

Welcome to the board. I know Gcrm are great, I had done a little research before we started, then when my mind was made up I knew they were the ones after first appointment. 

Hi Leprechaun

Really glad you enjoyed your break we are away thur and fri really looking forward to it.

So it wasn't quite a full blastocyst but it was top grade, they said a few more hours it probably would have but they were only doing transfers that morning due to bank holiday. The doc left after our transfer. We find out tomorrow if we have any frozen. 

So glad it's thur and you will get an end to that part of the process so you can get going for next stage. Did you think of using the counselling service? We probably will again. We used it once we had to as a same sex couple but it definitely helped us think about outside factors and people etc, even got a selfie with the counsellor lol.


----------



## leprechaun

Sounds very promising Pandm. I think the pregnancy rates for 5 day transfers is very high. I know they haven't printed any data for it but all the 5 day transfers on here were bfps I think it was 4 or 5 girls and on a baby and bump thread I stalked lol it was around 4 girls and they all got a bfp so I'd say ur in with an excellent chance. 
I haven't really thought much about the counselling. I have coped with the miscarriage better than I thought. I think it's because I tried to stay as detached as possible until I saw a heartbeat as I had a feeling all was not well early on. I hope that doesnt sound cold but after years of going through infertility and having a previous miscarriage ive had to try and harden myself a little to protect myself from it all. Im not saying it's been easy but I'm in a good place at the moment and feeling positive. I haven't ruled out the counselling but it might be something I look into if we get a bfn next time or I suffer another miscarriage.
I'm sure you'll enjoy your time away and hopefully it will take ur mind off the 2ww slightly, I honestly have a very good feeling for you but I know it's all well and good me saying that lol. Fingers crossed for a wee frostie sibling tomorrow. Keep us posted x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun 

We are being very positive about it but it is our first time so we'll be very lucky if we get a bfp we know that. but I think we have a great chance with a 5 day.

Yes you sound great and that's the right attitude to have. My oh never gets ahead and I think she will keep me from getting attached if we get a positive beta etc which is good because I will be in dream world somewhere lol.

It's really not long to wait after all this time. Last injection taken tonight😀

Will deffo keep you's posted! Thanks 😀


----------



## leprechaun

Yes you are certainly in with a great chance and the added beauty of the 5 day transfer is that you've less time to wait til beta . Good luck for a wee frostie in the morning


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

None to freeze but we are ok with that. We didn't have big numbers so weren't expecting it to be honest. Best chance is already tucked away safely 🙏🏻


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, that's a shame but as you say the strongest one is on board! 

Leprechaun, glad you had a good break. I hope everything goes okay for you tomorrow. Sounds as though you're staying positive which is brilliant. It will happen for you..I feel sure as you know you can get pregnant which is a great start


----------



## leprechaun

Sorry u didn't get a wee frostie pandm but youve a perfect wee embie on board and thats all u need! 
Thanks yogamini, the first hurdle is getting pregnant but staying pregnant is the next hoop to jump through. Im concerned my infertility is an immunes issue as its so far unexplained as text book cycles and dh apparently has super swimmers! Plus i have hypothyroidism which im assuming is auto immune. Its something im going to discuss with the clinic at my review. How are you yogamini? Will ur next cycle be gcrm or nhs? Im sure youre like me, eager to jump back on the ivf roller coaster asap xx


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, could certainly be some immune issues going on with you as there appears  to be no particular cause for you. GCRM will be able to offer guidance on what to try next. 

As for me.. chomping at the bit to get started with cycle 2.!.. if AF shows up on time this cycle, we will be starting Aug cycle with GCRM. Feeling a bit nervous as the only thing that will change is increased dose of Gonal F from 225 to 350.. do you think the aim is to improve egg numbers? Have asked about scratch but GCRM haven't recommend it for my next cycle. In meantime , I've increased dose of supplements like Vit D, plus been taking DHEA to try & improve egg quality incase that's an issue. Howeber, as we're also male factor, chromosomal abnormalities could be a factor in either egg or sperm. We did have 1 top quality embryo on board (in appearance) last time but you just can't tell anything about the quality unfortunately without chromosomal testing and this isn't something they tend to suggest unless you've had repeated failed cycles. Can't wait to get started again like you.. feeling positive but realistic


----------



## leprechaun

I feel the same as you Yogamini, positive but realistic too. Even if we get pregnant again we may find ourselves in the same position again so I'm hopeful that gcrm may offer some guidance and advice for my next cycle, maybe including steroids but I suppose it all depends what they say. I've had a gut feeling my infertility has been immune related, even long before my most recent miscarriage. 
I would assume them upping your gonal f would be to improve egg numbers, maybe it even helps improve egg quality. I started on 300 last time so it was a higher dose than you. I wonder why they didn't recommended the scratch, I was thinking I would like it for my next cycle but they'll likely not recommended it for me either. Aww I really hope that af shows up for u this cycle. I'll be the same as you eagerly waiting in af to arrive for me to cycle in September. Prob one of the only times in our lives we've been desperate for af to show up! Lol. That's good you've been increasing you vitamins etc. It can't do any harm so I'll prob up my vitamin d and research other supplements that might help.
Hope af shows up for you soon! X


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Leprechaun. I'm hoping GCRM will be able to offer steroids or other medication to help with possible immune issues. I've read lots of positive responses on this site from other ladies who have used them to dampen down their immune response. Could be that your wee embies are developing really well but just not sticking. You'll get there..I feel sure! 
Thinking about you today...hoping it goes as smoothly as possible for you x


----------



## Oaky111

Hey ladies

Did any of you follow a particular diet plan to get ur body in a good place for IVF?xx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you today, it's hard to be in a good place then go over all this again but I hope it helps you and gets you on the right path for next time. 

We heading away to Donegal I'm really looking forward to it nice walks and fresh air really looking forward to it. Day 2 already, we been trying to chill at home and keep having to go out we are both very active people not used to all this time off to relax lol.

Day 2 already. Beta is a week tomorrow so so close. Don't think I want to know now lol want to stay this positive forever lol.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls. Yogamini, hopefully Gcrm have some answers though I don't think immunes is their area compared to some other clinics but at least they can advise. 
Oaky I did the Cambridge diet before cycling I ate around 1000 kcal a day but was getting all my vitamins and nutrients from the shakes, I used my fitness pal to make sure I hit all my protein, iron, calcium, vitamin c etc goals. I was doing the diet to get my bmi down so that was an added bonus. I'm not sure if it helped bit if I cycle again I will likely take a daily shake and make sure I hit all the vitamins. I think a balanced diet is sufficient and don't deny yourself treats. I still enjoyed a drink most weekend right up til I started northisterone. 
Pandm hope you enjoy donegal. We were in gweedore and it was just stunning. Definitely very relaxing and stress free. Beta will be here in no time. I'm feeling very positive about your outcome. 
Afm- Had my scan today and they want to see me again for another scan next Thurs before they do a d&c. They've provisionally booked me in for next Fri for the procedure. It's all very confusing as she said it looked like I'd lost the pregnancy after 7 weeks and there appeared to be some amniotic fluid (or something that sounded like that) that usually isn't produced until week 7. I had a scan at 6+4 and there was no heartbeat so I'm assuming it just wasn't progressing as it should. I had a moment we're I worried that I'd caused the miscarriage because after there was no heartbeat on the first scan I took nurofen plus for a toothache but dh has reassured me that wouldn't be the cause of it. 
I had the joy of getting into the lift with a family bringing their newborn baby home. Obviously I knew what the outcome of my scan would be and wasnt feeling fragile but there would be plenty of poor ladies who just got the news their baby has died only to be greeted with that scene. Then a delighted girl beside me made a phone call to her mum telling her that she was having a baby boy after her 20 week scan. These are all lovely moments of course but I think it's insensitive to have the problem early pregnancy unit right in the middle of the maternity ward. I am thankful for the NHS though. 
On a happier note my lovely friend made me a beautiful frame with little footprints inside with a butterfly and a white feather inside and it said "An angel in the book of life wrote down our baby's birth, then whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for this earth". It made me cry cuz it was so lovely but it was very thoughtful and nice to have something to remember he/she by. Sorry for the essay lol. 
X


----------



## Oaky111

Thank you Leprechaun.

Very sorry to hear what you are going through xx


----------



## Oaky111

How long after consent appointment does it take ur drugs to arrive? Do you collect from GCRM or are they delivered?


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, we visited Therefore last summer and it was beautiful! , Did you see the famous shipwreck? Sorry to hear you had to go through that today... so they reckon you reached 7 weeks..? I think they should have a separate department for early pregnancy problems.. it's so unfair to have to go through a D&C and be surrounded by pregnant women. Why do they want you to wait another week?

Pandm... just over a week left.. Gosh! Hopefully you can hold out until test date! Have a feeling it'll be positive news for you. Enjoy Donegal break... will take your mind off things.

Oaky, I exercised a bit more.. tried  to go for as many hill walks with my dog and I was only eating fish, no other meat. I've since been advised to eat  some meat as it is full of important fertility vits like vitamin A/,K.  Also drank lots of water and cut out alcohol once I had started norethisterone. Relaxation  is key.. And lots of sleep.. Take Vit D.. It's very important


----------



## Oaky111

Trying to eat a lot of veg with chicken etc. I also try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day. I struggle with sleep, i cant seem to get the whole process out of my mind & I havnt even started yet xx


----------



## leprechaun

Yes Yogamini, we visited the old shipwreck. That area is just got to be one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen. We used to go there when I was a child so I was so disappointed to see the big hotel closed but it's still stunning. I could walk around there for hours on end. 
I think it's all procedure, theyve only scanned me once so I think they need 2 scans for their records before they can do a d&c. I'm actually glad of this, not for myself cuz I'm sick of scans lol but for other women as I don't think anyone would ever want a d&c after just one scan so at least they try to be as sure as possible.
Oaky my sleep is rubbish and has been for years, it was horrendous going through ivf, I never got more than 4 hours a night. The pressure I put on myself to sleep made it even more difficult for me so just try and sleep and if you can't dont worry about it. I know some might disagree but I think  it's all down to the embryo a good clinic and a little bit of luck. Obviously it helps to stay as healthy as possible too and that helps with feeling positive. 
I had to order my drugs in around 3 days before I started northisterone as my thyriod was off and they wouldn't treat me til it was sorted. I paid an extra £30 for express delivery. When do u start treatment?  X


----------



## Oaky111

Some nights are better than others but like you say the more pressure u put on yourself the less you sleep. I have my consent appointment in 3rd of August just wondering if they order them that day & how long it takes. I havnt actually got a start date or protocol yet.


----------



## leprechaun

If you've had all the necessary tests done then I see no reason why they wouldn't order them in straightaway if you are eager to get started. I guess it will depend on what protocol you're on as that will determine what cycle day you start. My guess is you'll be on the long protocol as it's determined by amh results. If you want to get started right away u could give the clinic a wee call and make sure that everything is in order for you to start. 
So awful to wake up to the news of the attacks on France this morning. It makes my blood run cold especially when children are involved


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun it has been a slow few weeks of waiting for you.

The attacks in France are just dreadful. So very sad.

Our consent appt is on 26th oaky, so I'll let you know how it goes.

My sister in law had a baby last week and I still haven't got the confidence up to visit. I'm really tearful and just can't face it. I texted her to to say I'm struggling and a bit down, but could I give her a ring and have a chat. I haven't got a reply, so on top of everything I'm worrying that she is angry with me:-(


----------



## leprechaun

Aww Taz I really feel for you. She's probably so busy with the new baby and everyone is probably texting her that she hasn't had time to get back.  It would be very insensitive of her to be angry with you. I'd hope she'd understand that it's very difficult for you and if she's a friend she would. I know sometimes it can be difficult with in laws though. It pisses me off when I hear insensitive comments being made from some women, you'd think they could at least put themselves in your shoes. I know I would if I could pop a baby out whenever I wanted. 
Good luck for your consent. Hopefully youll have your own baby news to celebrate soon. X


----------



## Taz29duffy

Thanks leprechaun - I feel bad having a moan with all you're going through. In laws are a very weird relationship! SIL actually had difficulties conceiving, but got there naturally- I thought she would have been very understanding.x


----------



## Oaky111

Terrible news about France just reading it. So senseless! My brother & husband not long back from the football 😢

Have had all the tests done except confirmation on rubella resistence which i got bloods for yesterday & they are doing the screening tests at the consent app.

Dr McFaul mentioned agaonist protocol or antagonist protocol but it would be discussed at their meeting last night.

Not sure if i should ring or just wait.

It sucks Taz i know how u feel. My SIL has 4 and my other has 2 so its just us with no kids! My cousin of 21 just had a baby & i have a friends baby shower on the 23rd 😢

Our time will come xx


----------



## Oaky111

Phoned GCRM as i can't contain myself! The main person was off but looks like it will be the antagonist protocol and i think we will start that on cycle day 1. Any of you ladies been on this protocol? My AMH is 29 so its classed as high xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Oaky I am starting the long protocol, so starting on day 21, which should be in 4 weeks time.

Was at my GP this morning and she was brilliant- ordered hiv and hep screening for both my husband and I and rubella titres to save us some cost. She has been so caring and understanding through out the whole process so far.


----------



## Oaky111

That is brilliant Taz. We are at 2 different GP's and neither would cover the screening. I practically had to beg to get the rubella titres yesterday from my surgery you would think they were paying it themselves! So unforunately need to fork out £210 to cover that part.

I have a feeling it will be my September cycle before we can start. My P is due 6th August and our consent is on the 3rd of August, i can see them being in a position to turn it around that quick.


----------



## leprechaun

Taz, don't feel bad having a moan. We are all going through similar things and you've been in my shoes before. I hope that ur SIL just hasn't had time to get back to you. She should understand after having some fertility problems herself. My best friend and his wife are expecting their first, we have gone through so much together and it was lovely to share my pregnancy with them as there would have been 15 weeks between out babies. Now their baby will be due just when I'm about to start treatment again and I know it's going to be tough. I was hoping to get pregnant again before their baby is born but I don't think that will be possible with me having to wait for my af to start again after the erpc and it's not as though I know the next round will be successful anyway.
Both your amhs are higher than mine. I was on flare with a amh of 13.1. The good thing is that you are likely to get more eggs so more chance of a few wee frosties all being well. 
Oaky if you ring them and explain your situation them they may be able to let you start in Aug. As it's a different protocol I can't be sure what the exact process is but you are paying a lot of money so I'm sure they will do all the can to accommodate you. As I said they ordered my drugs in 3 days before I started. I paid an extra £30 for fast delivery. Just call them they are so helpful. I had them stalked before my consent lol. I was honestly on the phone daily with questions but that is part of the service you are paying for. Good luck. Enjoy ur weekend everyone


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, I am sure your SIL will be understanding. It can be really difficult having to face  friends  and family with new babies  when we are desperate to have our very own and can't (so far). I've been there so many many times.. my DP  and I have big families and a huge circle of friends...my sisters had their kids years ago before we even knew there was an issue so that was grand. However, my 3 SIL's have had 4 babies in last 5 years and another on the way plus friends have been popping them out continuously for the last 5 years. .I've lost track of how many! Tomorrow is my neices 1st bday party and my SIL has just announced her 2nd pregnancy. To be honest ,I would much rather stay at home but feel I have to go as they are family and I love them all very much. I will just have to grin & bear it and hopefully avoid questions about wether we are gonna have a family. We've so far only told my Mother in Law, although it's becoming more obvious as time goes on as my partner and I have been together almost 18 years.. Time to get a wriggle on we've been told many times! Do what's right for you and don't worry about what your SIL thinks.. She will understand your reasons if she is a friend.
Oaky, I had my consent and was told we could start anytime after. I called clinic once AF arrived and ordered drugs to start that cycle.. no reason why you can't provided you've had all the tests they require.. HIV etc. I'm hoping to cycle in Aug so maybe we'll be cycling together.
I hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## pandm17

Hey everyone

Just an update from me, nothing really to report at the minute apart from days are dragging no matter what I do lol. Although oh had agreed to test on Thursday nite which is 9dp5dt because we are in on Friday at 7.45.

No symptoms as such but thur and fri kept getting little shooting pains and these past few days on and off I'm getting a weird feeling in my side. We are 4dp5dt so almost half way lol. 

Just trying to stay positive x


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi Pandm I know that feeling well! Only thing I would suggest is to use a first morning urine sample if u r testing early as this gives the best results! 

Hope all is well with everyone as for me still getting the pains so took my self to hospital baby is doing fine basically told there is nothing they can do with the pain that the pregnancy is fine and to get on with things!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Really don't know just in limbo, nothing really that convinced me that it's worked, nothing to convince me it hasnt. Still quite bloated from must be the ovitrelle. Just trying to keep the faith lol. Not really any symtoms as such. But the other girls didn't have much either and it's still a bit early only 5dp5dt 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## pandm17

There is one thing I'm like a starvo all I can think of is food lol


----------



## pandm17

Don't tempt me lol. It's way too early yet only 5 days after transfer. I'll maybe be more tempted Wednesday lol. That will kill me waiting. Coz then I will be 8 days past. It's so hard I'm up and out this morning just to do something. oh is lying in bed with a hangover I can't cope with doing nothing lol.


----------



## pandm17

We just don't know what to think just trying to remain positive. Will be glad to be back to work that's a first lol! Especially with this heatwave we apparently getting lol.

Yeah I seen that open night thought it was brilliant. We still haven't seen a same sex couple to this day. There is still Friday though. I didn't go to open night, oh is a coach and took on work the same night as the open night so I went mad and she got out early and went alone ha ha ha. But I had no doubt we were going with that clinic anyway. She was only one there in same sex relationship so said it wasn't too useful did you?


----------



## pandm17

Further update getting like af style pains and little cramps, strange feelings in and around my belly button, does any of this sound familiar girls? We don't know what to think. I'm just so bloated skinny jeans are deffo not the way forward lol and that's all I wear lol


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm, I don't want to tempt u into testing but I tested 8dp3dt and got a positive so realistically when you are 6dp5dt you could get a positive. It is very early though so there's a chance you could also get a false negative. I had very high levels of hcg so think that's why I got a positive so early, I actually had faint positives on Internet cheapies on 6dp3dt and 7dp3dt but I thought it was just the remainder of the ovitelle so I don't actually know. Plus i did go a bit mental testing constantly so it's prob best to wait til closer to beta. Hope you enjoyed your time in donegal.
Bloating was my first and one of my only symptoms, it was really bad for 2 days I couldn't even let my nephew hug me. I actually thought I had mild ohss because it got so bad but it's very much a pregnancy symptom but I didn't really know this at the time and put it down to being from the ovitrelle. I think you're definitely pregnant. I'd put money on it  
There was a same sex couple when I was at my last scan. Well I assume they were together as when their name was called they both went in. That's great gcrm are doing a pride open night. 
I'm like you mamai, I research everything. My dh is clueless about everything ivf related but he knows I've researched everything so he doesn't have to lol.
Good luck for cycling in August yogamini, not long now! It feels like light years away til I might be trying again. I don't know how long I'll have to wait.
Maybebaby sorry your still in pain but glad the baby is well. Very close now to getting into the 2nd trimester where you can relax a little! When is your 12 week scan? My would have been next tues so I'm only having the erpc 4 days before it would have been. I can't believe it's taken so long. Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## pandm17

Hey Leprechaun

Thanks for your reply. When I'm sneezing I'm feeling like my bloating going to explode, I'm in **** street if I'm not pregnant the weight I have put on will take a while to get off.

My oh god love her is probably sick listening to me she was like do you want to test today? I was like no it is too early. I'll get tests in though for closer to the time. I think the earliest we will test is Wed/Thur. She has two matches and stuff this week so that's good to keep us occupied. Going to book Friday off regardless of result. If we aren't pregnant I'll need a nice lunch and if we are I'll need a nice lunch so work just have to wait then I'm off following week to go to caravan to chill but see how I feel. I need to be around people to take my mind off stuff. 

Aw really another couple, that's good lol. Was starting to think are we only ones although I know we wouldn't be because it's so common now to go through private clinics as both registered parents.

You were all right I thought waiting from January was long, waiting these 5 days have felt like 5 years. I hope you don't have to wait too long to get started again. This really has went on so long. You are a strong person/couple you have to be.


----------



## Cheesy

Pandm17 just wanted to say you are doing great and it is such torture. I got AF type cramps also something more like stretching. Can't explain it but I recognised it the second time too. But reading symptoms is impossible and I convinced myself I had more on my BFNs! Good idea re Friday. Crossing everything for you and looking out for your updates.


----------



## pandm17

Hey Cheesy

Thanks for your reply. It is impossible to read symptoms, back to work today had this morning I'm getting waves of little spasms/cramps in my lower abdomen just as I'm sitting at my desk. Not painful just hard to ignore them. 

I have oh tortured said I'm not even going to buy tests until Wednesday so we can test thur morning. I think I just want to stay in this pupo bubble just in case. Going to be hard but have a lot on this week so should go quick enough xx


----------



## leprechaun

I'm sure every hour feels like a day! I was quite lucky in the 2ww in a way that I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant that it almost made it easier because I already felt sure I knew the answer. However the 3ww felt like foreverrr!!
In hindsight you'll look back and realise what you were feeling were pregnancy symptoms but I think at the time your mind won't allow you to think that way. If you test on Wed you are very likely to get an accurate result. I really wanted to hold off but found it impossible.
I'm so excited to hear your news


----------



## pandm17

I'm going from af pains to pregnancy it's mad I just don't know. Bless oh is just wanting me to hold off so I don't put myself through that all week. Nurse told us only time we will get accurate result is Friday morning if we test so oh is adamant but I can work on her lol. Oh has told me today she is scared to know the result bless her I think I want it even more for her now than I do myself. Don't want her to be disappointed. Suppose that's what happens when you love someone you put them first.

I almost ran home and put short Jammies on it's the only thing that is comfortable. Think I'm going to have to go shopping either way if my belly stays like this lol. Can't breathe sitting in work with jeans on and button open today lol. 

It's weird I just feel like there is this big bit of bloatedness that won't budge lol. When I eat I feel so stuffed too lol. We are staying in the pupo bubble I think until Wed/Thur oh is insisting thur lol. I took Friday off and off all next week after results take off to caravan or something 😀


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, it's so hard not to test early! I had mild cramping a 3 days after 3day transfer but nothing at all after. No bloating  at all really but very hungry .. The bloating seems to be a common pregnancy symptom so it's sounding positive for you.   I would hold off until the day before test date.. Best to avoid a disappointing false negative but definitely good to have heads up before going to clinic.. Knowing my result was negative before going helped me deal better with the outcome even though I felt it was a waste of time getting my bloods taken! 
I hope you get a positive outcome.. It's sounding very hopeful indeed. Good that you're off work after either way. 

Mamai.. This will be you too in a few months time!

Leprechaun, can't believe you've had to wait so long now to get sorted. Do you have second scan this week? I'm hoping to be on track for starting drugs  around 20th Aug. Can't wait to get back into it, although feeling nervous after last cycle was negative.. Hoping and praying we will have a positive outcome this time but we are also realistic about it.

Maybe baby. Sorry you're  still having pain.. It's great news that baby is doing well but a shame nothing can be done to help with your pain. Hopefully things will ease off once you reach end of first trimester 

Pandm..keep us posted & stay busy..in the end I was more concerned about having to tell my DP we had a negative result as I think he was quietly hopeful!


----------



## pandm17

Thanks Yogamini

The bloating is the worst I have ever experienced, not sore just uncomfortable having this bloated belly when I'm trying to go along as normal. 

We want to test together on Thursday as appointment is crack of dawn Friday then find out over phone so oh won't be with me. We have been through every single wee part together so it's very important to me that she gets to react to it by seeing it too. I just can't wait. I'm out tonight and wed so gona make plans for tomorrow night cinema or something to keep occupied lol.


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm I know how you feel about wanting it more for your oh than for yourself. I felt the same way, but because I felt that way it felt like added pressure on me which is hard on top of everything else.
My sister works in gyne with other nurses who were ivf nurses so little did I know if I told her a symptom she was asking them what it might mean. They told her severe bloating after transfer was a very good sign that I was pregnant. She didn't tell me that at the time as she didn't want to get my hopes up but told me when i got my BFP. At one point I was worried about ohss, I thought if someone popped me with a pin I'd burst lol. It all sounds very positive  to me. I hope these next few days go in quickly for you.
Yes Yogamini, another scan this week on Thurs and then erpc on Fri. I bought wee Internet cheapie tests so I can check when the line goes back to negative after erpc at the moment the line is as dark as ever. I'll be glad to see them negative though as that means af might show up but it may not come back til Sept as it usually takes 4-6 weeks so it's quite likely I'll have wait til October to cycle again. Fantastic for you starting so soon. Have everything crossed that this cycle will be successful for you


----------



## pandm17

Good morning 😀

Feel so normal today   this really is a rollercoaster....


----------



## pandm17

I feel like going to get a test after work lol...swear it's getting unbearable as it gets closer lol! Also today in not really getting any little cramps or pains and don't feel as bloated. But fingers crossed  

It didn't take long at all we got ours from cryo Denmark. We ordered it about April time so was there early. You get full family history/medical history, pics, all info. We initially got it down to 2 and one wasn't available in uk so that left us with one that was our favourite. We didn't intend on picking one which had a reported pregnancy but the one we did had one outside uk. But that didn't bother us but at least we know it worked with a previous couple.


----------



## pandm17

Forgot to add with regards to price they are all different. We purchased one rod of sperm as the one we picked was so expensive plus it was £350 for storage in Gcrm. The MOT for icsi is at least 10. I really didn't understand all that until I seen it. All together sperm and storage for one go for us was £1350. So yes we would have to do that all again if this time doesn't work. But we are going to purchase more maybe for a sibling if it does work.


----------



## pandm17

I'm 50/50, I would like to know but then scared too because it might make me worse waiting. Oh is deffo said no way she doesn't want me torturing myself every day until Friday lol. I think we are the only people that have waited this long in all honesty lol. Maybe I should get tests then ask tomorrow lol.

Yeah we didn't realise it was so expensive either. We were all for ordering extra but we forgot about all the extras at end including shipping etc so we just got one. Yes that would be brilliant for Gcrm definitely but I think I prefer having the donor outside uk that was always what we wanted. Few dodgy offers lol.

My AMH is pretty low, I was a smoker up until January this year and my age etc. I only got 8 eggs retrieved so that wouldn't be suitable for us. Deffo a great idea though for people with higher amh. It's perfect. My sister in law donated her eggs years ago just to help others and I think that's a great thing to do 😀


----------



## pandm17

No we were going away for the whole of January round Australia and Bali etc so we had planned to start it when we got back then I convinced oh I would like to get tested in December.  So we did so we could talk about it while we were away.  So we started in Febuary really.  We had been saving just so we took our time over the 5 months and set ourselves little things every month to get time past.  We had already spent over what fertility treatment would have cost on that holiday but I didnt care because it was something I wanted oh to experience before having children.  So we needed them 5 months to get the money back in the bank lol.  I would say if you wanted it can be pretty quick with cancellations etc.  You sound like me about it, you want it yesterday! ha ha


----------



## pandm17

Its definately great to have a big trip around the time of going through it it was kind of our last blow out, my last time smoking etc.  So we were more than ready when we got back.  It has always been my intention at this age, oh didnt think she would ever have children but is great with kids and works with them daily.  

I can't believe Im in the 2ww! lol.  Even though oh isnt going through it in her body I swear she is just as bad as me bless her.  She is alot more patient than me, she has told me she is scared though of the outcome.  

I was the same funny enough, it was all I wanted to read about and gather information at the beginning.  I kept going into the LGBT forum until I found the GCRM one.

You would be amazed at how many people dont think they will legally be equal parents if they go through treatment here not civil partnered.  So many people told me.  I went to HFEA and everything to clarify.


----------



## pandm17

GCRM going through everything, cant remember the exact name of forms but we both had to fill them out.  Also things like if anything happened me and we had eggs stored I agreed to let oh decide what happens to these etc.

The counsellor which at the time we felt like was an interrogation ended up being brilliant for us.  She talked us through stuff we never even thought of.


----------



## pandm17

Funny I just included oh's name there by mistake.  I dont know if you seen it but no biggie! Lol


----------



## pandm17

Is anyone taking stuff for hayfever? I'm murdered at the minute with my eyes itching and nose running but don't want to take anything...??


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm if you are going to take anything for your hay fever just check and make sure it's suitable for pregnant women. I forgot so many times when I was pregnant, dh had to remind me  i couldn't just take whatever I wanted lol.
I'm sure your head is away with the 2ww. Maybe your oh will let u test tomorrow. I'd say that the results are very highly likely to be accurate. Don't worry about some of the symptoms coming and going. I had 2 days of very severe bloating and then it calmed down a lot before I got my BFP.  I'll be eagerly awaiting your news


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm... Can't believe you're almost there! The wait can feel like forever & time  slows down. Symptoms can come and go so don't worry if bloating has gone. I'm shocked at how much it costs for sperm donor.. Crikey! But at least you're getting good quality. Didn't realise GCRM don't have a sperm bank. Keep yourself busy until tomorrow. I have a very good feeling it's worked for you Pandm.

Leprechaun, I didn't realise HGC levels would remain high for so long. I'm sure you'll be glad to get your body back on track. Took 6 weeks for AF to show after my negative so hopefully yours will show in Sept. 

Mamai...I'm sure you can't wait to get started! I'm in the danger boat.. Want to start right now but it's all about the wait!


----------



## pandm17

Good morning ladies

Bloating is back with a vengeance lol. Button open again on jeans in work lol. Also I try but a litre and a half of water every morning to substitute my coffee so it doesn't help I'm filling myself with fluids lol. Almost there yes we are out tonight oh has a match then test tomorrow 🙈. I bet I'm only one on these boards ever held out. That's what refraining from buying tests does. Oh knows if I would of bought a test I would have done it with or without her lol. 

I know we never expected it either so costs all in were about £7k really not too bad for what it is but at the time it seems harder trying to save it lol. The donor sperm isn't costly bit it's shipping and storing on top of it that probably doubles it. 

This heat is crazy at nites. I'm up few times in night now it's waking me up about 3/4am. Although I'm drinking litres of water with the heat plus just trying not to drink any other drinks.


----------



## leprechaun

So excited for you testing tomorrow pandm. Will u be testing first thing? 
Yogamini, I think that's why I still haven't had any bleeding or cramping. My levels are still so high so my body hasnt realised the pregnancy has ended. I don't know if the hormone levels are still rising as I haven't had bloods done but they aren't dropping much anyway by looking at the tests.
Are you waiting for af to show up to see if you can cycle next month Yogamini? It's a bit of a nightmare, I'll soon be in the same boat I'm sure. 
This heat is killing me. Roll on winter lol


----------



## pandm17

Yes we will test as soon as we wake up. I'm everything rolled into one to be honest. I'm very level headed so yesterday I spoke to oh about both outcomes. i need to play things out in my head for afterwards. I will let you all know though coz I remember checking constantly for all of your outcomes so excited for you's too. Roll on tomorrow.

That is so strange that nothing has happened leprechaun I have never really heard of that before you. I thought you would always feel or see some kind of sign.


----------



## pandm17

Hey 

So if we test tomorrow will it be a true reflection you think? It would be 9dp5dt? I'm just scared as they told us to test Friday morning at earliest.


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, amazing that you're holding out til tomorrow! I think it should be early enough though I've seen the occasional post where ladies had low levels to begin with and got a negative hcg (my sisters urine hcg was neg until month 4) but bloods showed up as positive. If it's negative, there is still a small chance it could be positive blood but if it's positive, will be real..so nervous & excited for you!

Leprechaun, I am indeed waiting for AF to show and will ring clinic as soon as it does to get medication ordered. The waiting is the hardest part and so much involves waiting! I wonder why your body still thinks it's pregnant? Is this normal enough? I hope Thu scan will confirm for you either way & you can move forward with the next step.


----------



## pandm17

Will the ovitrelle be well out of my system though on 9dp5dt?

Thanks


----------



## Oaky111

Hey ladies have been flat out in work so just popping by to say hello.

Pandm all the very best for tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

So my AF arrived today and I'm due to start on day 21. I am guessing that means I'll be starting meds on Tuesday 9th. Our consent appointment is next Tuesday. Do I need to call the clinic or wait until then?


----------



## Oaky111

Very exciting TAZ.

When you start on CD21 what is it you start taking is it the pill? I asked the clinic for a rough idea of dates for my manager and she said I would start taking the pills on CD 21 then the injections the next AF after I start them.

Its all very confusing. She did say they would explain it all when I go on 3rd August for my consent appointment.

Also I got my results from the rubella titre it was 122. I think that means I am covered?


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, ovitrelle should be out of your system by now yes

Taz.. That's great news! I would call clinic to order your medication. I'm sure u can't wait to get started..hoping I'll only be a couple of weeks behind you. Let us know how you get on at consent


----------



## Taz29duffy

I'm a little lost, but think that I start prostap on day 21, then when AF arrives start stimms. It's all a bit of the Unknown.

Pandm- good luck for tomorrow... We will all be waiting your result!


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, it depends on what protocol you're on. I would call the clinic in morning to check. I was on agonist and started norethisterone day 21 for ten days, followed  by prostap and a 5 day break before starting stims for approx 8/9 days.

Pandm... will be thinking of you in morning. Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## pandm17

Thanks everyone 😀

Very crampy tonight and af due tomorrow. We going to do a clearblue in the morning as that's all we could get on way home there in our tesco lol.

Want to know but don't want to know. Still don't think I will believe results anyway until Friday because numbers are most important aren't they.


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm the ovitrelle will absolutely be out of your system by now. I got my BFP on 8dp3dt so really you could have got a positive 6dp5dt. I had my beta at 11dp3dt so if it had been a 5 day transfer that would have been 9dp5dt the same you will be tomorrow. So there could be no chance of a false positive from the ovitrelle, I know gcrm say don't test early but I think that's to cover their own backs incase some medical miracle incurred lol. Plus if your using a clearblue digital it won't register as pregnant unless your hcg levels are over 50 so a chemical would also be more unlikely on a clearblue digi. You could also by some cheap tests and test again on Thurs and you'll see the line getting darker. Of course you don't fully believe it til beta but it will put you out of your misery a little. There is a tiny chance of a false negative but at this stage it would be unlikely. Good luck. I have such a great feeling for you.
I know the waiting for everything drives you mad doesn't it Yogamini. That's all ivf seems to be, long waits between life changing results. I honestly don't know how normal it is yogamini, there is some fear that I shouldn't be going through with a erpc as im told something different at every scan, however the one thing that is always clear is that there is no heartbeat. I doubt after 5 scans all by different medical professionals that so many could get it wrong but i dont understand why i havent even had some spotting or some minor miscarriage symptom. Ideally I would have liked gcrm to have checked my hcg levels with a blood test as I feel that for me it would give me some closure to see them dropping or not rising like they should be. The rvh will do bloods tomorrow but I doubt they'll even tell me the results.
Taz I was the same as Yogamini with regards to protocol, give the clinic a call anyway. I had them tortured before I started treatment lol. 
Hello to everyone else and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow x


----------



## pandm17

Hey Leprechaun

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you today xx

So girls it's a BFP on test. 9dp5dt. I have felt different to be honest the whole time so knew there was something going on. My belly is still bloated.

Thanks for all your well wishes ♥


----------



## Oaky111

Brilliant news Pandm. So excited for you both! Xx


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, thinking of you today

Pandm... Huge congratulations! So delighted for you both    Had a really good feeling for you


----------



## Taz29duffy

Brilliant news! Congratulations! Gives everyone hope.

Leprechaun thinking of you today x


----------



## pandm17

Thanks everyone.

One hurdle crossed, another tomorrow. We going to stay level headed because we know nothing is guaranteed at this stage. But happy 😀😀😀


----------



## Cheesy

Congrats P&M best of luck staying calm and sane til your first scan. Lovely news xxx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm over the moon for you congrats on the positive!

Leprechaun thinking ok you!

As for me I have taken my pain and went back to work were the heat is killing me!


----------



## leprechaun

Great news pandm! I knew you'd be preggers  
Thanks girls xx


----------



## leprechaun

It won't fully sink in til beta but it's really great news. It does give others hope too. Gcrm are just fantastic. Take it easy and just enjoy being pregnant. Big congrats to you and your oh 
I'm just back from my scan. The sac is measuring 11 weeks pregnant which is what I am today. You could see the amnion now and she said the pregnancy is developing as it should be except for the baby. So things are still growing even though the baby died between 6 & 7 weeks. It's not common she said but they do see it happening. I thought yesterday that my stomach was looking more rounded plus some of my jeans don't fit. I thought it was just my imagination or id gained a few lbs but she said even with a mmc the bump can develop if the sac is still growing. Nature is very cruel! I felt a bit teary last nite as it's all coming to an end and I felt guilty for taking it so well. A lot of women just want the erpc over but now I'm starting to feel like I don't want it over with but I know it's for the best.
In at 7.30 in the morning. I was looking at miscarriage and infant loss tattoos last nite so I'm considering having something small done as a memory just for me.
[/quote]


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, so sorry you're having to go through this. I honestly didn't realise the pregnancy sac could continue to grow without the baby. That's really sad. I hope you're okay. Life is cruel sometimes and I read many heartbreaking threads on here... infertility makes us so strong. We have to keep the faith & move forward with positivity. It will be our turn soon. Big hugs  
Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Yogamini

Can I ask if anyone knows much about scratches? GCRM have not booked me for one but thinking I might like to have one as this is my last go with their clinic and I want to feel I've done all I can... do u think I could ask for one even if it hasn't been recommended?


----------



## Cheesy

Leprechaun I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. Big hugs


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun hope today goes ok. You'll be home by lunchtime all being well x


----------



## Oaky111

Thinking of you today Leprechaun. It is a very cruel journey TTC xx


----------



## pandm17

Leprechaun

Just want go let you know we are thinking of you. I can't imagine how you feel today, be kind to yourself and look after yourself xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

Got beta result today, very low. Just few above their chemical level. So back Monday to get checked but told to be on our guard. Just have to leave it to fate xx


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm I'm so sorry you are going through such a stressful time. I hope that your levels have shot up by Monday. From all the research I did before my beta I found that as long as the numbers are doubling however low that this is a great sign. I know it's really tough to have to now wait til Monday but sending you lots of luck and virtual hugs  . Your positivity the whole way through treatment has been inspiring so try to keep up with those positive thoughts if you can. I know it's an agonising wait but you'll be in my thoughts.
Thanks for all your well wishes girls. You are such a supportive group and I really appreciate it. Everything went as it should have done. The nurses were absolutely lovely and I was down at 8.30 and waking up in recovery by 9.15. I was quite sore but they gave me plenty of pain relief. I got home at around 12.30 just feeling a little tired and sore. Physically I'm sure I'll be fully recovered over the next few days but emotionally it will probably be a little bit longer. 
Praying for good news for Pandm over the next few days xx


----------



## pandm17

Thanks Leprechaun

So glad that is over you today but yes take your time emotionally to get over it and like I said look after yourself, don't put pressure on yourself these things will take time.

I'm remaining positive nothing else for it at this stage. It's been amazing to get to this point first time and I know how lucky we are. So just have to hang in there with hope 🙏🏻. My four sisters all up tonight with me and oh for take away, movie and they having wee drink. So when we get together we just laugh so just what we need 😀


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, take all the time you need to process your feelings. You have been such a positive force on this thread..look after yourself. Have you thought about counselling through GCRM? I went for some counselling in the run up to starting first cycle and it helped a lot. Big hugs 

Pandm.. it's good to be realistic but stay positive. Some ladies begin with low levels of hcg and as Leprechaun said provided these continue to double, things should be okay. Enjoy your night with the family.. Laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls. Yes Pandm as Yogamini said laughter is the best medicine. I hope you enjoy ur nite with your sisters tonight and it's great you have a great support network around you. Hopefully the weekend goes in quickly for you and you get so some good news on Monday. If you check on betabase.info there are lots of women's first beta results and some are very very low and they've gone on to have successful pregnancies.
Yogamini I hadn't really considered counselling but started thinking about it the other night. I think it could be beneficial especially before heading into another round of ivf. I've seen others on here have all said positive things about the counselling so it's definitely something I'm now considering. Any sign of your af? Hope it turns up soon so you can start treatment next cycle. Xx


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, counselling can really help to release any fears or doubts we might have surrounding our ivf journey. I was surprised about some of the issues that surfaced for me & felt all the better for talking openly about these with someone who could offer proper guidance. Often we are quietly grieving for the child we may never have but also when you suffer a loss like you have, it can be really useful to talk about it before moving on. Having talked it through with someone who can offer insight, you're less likey to experience negative feelings when going through future cycles, which can only be a good thing when trying to conceive. GCRM offer 3 free sessions. It' definitely something I would consider should  I have another failed cycle. Try to stay positive & I hope you feel better soon. The feelings will take a bit longer but you'll get there. 

AFM, have my consent appt. with GCRM 5 Aug and just waiting on AF.. I'm day 23 now and hoping she will turn up on time this month as last month was 6 weeks! I've also asked to speak with one of the embryologists to ask if they thought my egg quality was okay & whether my OH's SA had improved at all on day of EC.. He'd been on supplements & given up smoking for 3 months prior to EC. Would like to know if any of the lifestyle changes are making a difference!
Hope you all have a restful weekend


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls 

Hope your having a great weekend, we are remaining positive to see what Monday brings. You just never know, to get to this stage first time is already amazing in itself. So forever greatful regardless of the outcome.

Leprechaun thinking about you's hope you's are being kind to yourselves.

Thanks girls for positivity and well wishes! 😀


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm thinking about u and hoping it's a late implant and the numbers will start rising!  

Leprechaun hope I r well and getting through this difficult time!


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

Just a wee update, I bought hcg strips and tested as they measure above 20 and they are negative. So I think we are out. Regardless of outcome tomorrow so happy we got this far and will deffo try again after we get my body recovered and have time out maybe 6 months or so. We knew was too lucky to work first time.

But as we know nothing worthwhile is ever easy! We will get there just a matter of time and money eh. We only been on this journey for six months and got further than most so we will count ourselves lucky. Oh is away this weekend coaching couldn't of happened at a worse time but she is home tomorrow thankfully 😀


----------



## Cheesy

Pandm17. You have a very positive outlook and I always found it helpful to try and look forwards and plan a future cycle including anything I could do proactively on my own health, or egg quality etc. but go gentle, it takes its toll emotionally. 

Leprechaun I hope you're recovering. As you say, the emotional will take longer.  That Was a cruel trick of nature when the sac kept growing. So sad. I'm v sorry you've had to go through this. xxx


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Pandm so sorry to hear that! This is a tuff process no matter what stage u are at!


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, sorry to hear that. Was hoping your levels would keep climbing. Your positivity is inspiring. I think anyone who has a positive first go is extremely lucky. We were realistic like yourself & I think when it comes to ivf you have to be, though positivity helps to carry you through. Sorry your OH isn't there with you. Be kind to yourself


----------



## leprechaun

Aww Pandm I'm really sorry to hear that. Your positivity really is inspiring and you did get pregnant which is positive in itself. If they are those blue strips from eBay I wouldn't trust a negative result though. I used them before I took the clear blue digi and the line on them so was so so faint, it was there though but I've had 3 years studying pregnancy tests for the faintest line. Even when I was getting 3 plus weeks on the clearblue digi so my hcg levels were extremely high the control line wasn't as dark as the test line and on other tests it was so dark it was almost black. They aren't great tests, especially not for someone who isn't a pee on a stick addict like me! I have the same feelings as you too. We just knew that it working first time was too good to be true. It seems that nothing is ever easy or straight forward when it comes to ivf. Would you ever look into access fertility if cycling again? It always gives that piece of mind that you have other cycles 'in the bank'. I really hope that its something you dont have to consider and tomorrow brings better news. 
Thanks Cheesy, yes, ive been taking it easy these past few days and spending time with my gorgeous nephews who I absolutely adore, they always put a massive smile on my face.
Yogamini, thanks, I'm definitely going to look into the counselling, we will probably make an appt for our review this week so I'll discuss with them then. Hope your af turns up on time for cycling and you get some insight into whether the life style changes have made a difference. Hello to everyone else and thanks so much for all the well wishes. X


----------



## pandm17

Hey ladies

We went for blood test this morning 7.45 😴...good thing was I was able to pick oh up at hotel and bring her with me as leave her back. She didn't want to miss today. I think she is still really hopeful bless her where as its my body so I kind of know. We talked about both outcomes from start and said if this time didn't work we were going to go with refund scheme next time definitely. We had decided that before process had even began. We would use Eeva and stuff the next time too.

I got tests in town they show above 20 hcg, so I think they aren't as sensitive as the clearblue. I have learnt from this experience to not test early, because it does definitely get your hopes up so I wouldn't do that again as I think beta test is most important especially is watching numbers increase. 

But we are ok to be honest as I said we would be very lucky if this had of worked first time. So now it's about body and mind recovery maybe a wee winter holiday and then focus on getting the money up for refund scheme, we will defiantly be back however the process hasn't put us off! But I think that is down to the clinic too.

Have a great day everyone, will update you later when I get results and thanks for everything, this deffo helped my research and I think it's helped me remain positive xx


----------



## leprechaun

Was just checking in there to wish you luck for today. You've made me think twice about testing early now as I'm so impatient but now I can see the importance of waiting til beta, I think that first time I was so desperate for a bfp that even if I'd known there was a high chance of a chemical it still wouldn't have put me off. I feel totally different about it all now though and certainly wouldn't want to get my hopes up only to have them crushed again. I felt the same way as you when dh and I were having our first scan and there was no heartbeat. It was my body and I just felt that something wasn't right whereas he thought I was just being overly cautious and was still so positive. 
Thinking of you and you're oh. You're obviously a very strong couple to remain so upbeat and being able to see all the positive sides to this cycle. Wishing you luck for your results this afternoon xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

So we got it confirmed the hcg had dropped today so it's now in negative zone. I knew this was coming to be honest as all bloat has gone away and I feel completely normal. Haven't had a bleed yet though. To be honest it's oh that is breaking me more as I know she is really hurting and I can't make it better for her.

I think I will put this part of us away to the side for a while and let us have a break then back on the wagon but will try and keep checking back to see how you's are getting on etc. I have every faith we will all get there just sometimes it takes longer than we would like. Nothing worthwhile is ever easy xx


----------



## leprechaun

I'm so sorry Pandm. Today will be a difficult day for you both but it will get easier. Even if you've only been excited about being parents for the last few days it's still very hard to have that snatched away. I understand that seeing your oh hurting is the hardest part as I felt like that too. She probably feels the same way too. It really is a tough, cruel journey but it will be absolutely worth all the heartache in the end for all of us I'm sure. 
Take time and be good to yourselves. A wee holiday is a great idea. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry pandm; having your fears confirmed is never easy. I think a break is a healthy thing, whether you can actually logo away or just step back from tx for a short while. Remember the docs learn from the set backs about how you respond to meds etc. I dont know if this will be "one of those things" or suggest some more tests or a tweak to your meds but I'm sure you are actually a step closer even if it doesn't feel like it. Big hugs to you both


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, really sorry to hear that. I regretted testing early as my result was negative & knowing that made it really tough the last few days. Next time I am going to try & hold out until beta. Time out really helps & the experience of going through ivf although a roller coaster,  brings you closer. Telling my OH our news was the hardest part of all as he too was positive. Take care of each other & hope to see you back on this thread when you're ready. It will happen


----------



## leprechaun

I've started really thinking about my next cycle and feel that I should have a few extra tests. The situation with my miscarriage wasn't that common and I feel that my unexplained fertility was some how linked to my miscarriage and whatever is causing my infertility caused the miscarriage. I've always felt it was an immunes issue but I've never had any tests done on my tubes either so wondering if this could be the cause. Being unexplained is really hard because you cant fix sonething you dont know is broken and its left me feeling that if i cant fix it I'll never be a mother. It was Dr McFaul who I saw at the rfc who said I didn't need to check my tubes as doing it would be an unnecessary procedure if we were going straight to ivf which he recommended. I've read a lot of things since that indicate tubal problems can cause miscarriage if there is anything leaking from them. I see GCRM do a hycosy. Have any of you girls had this done and do u think it's something I should think about before cycling again. Ive never had anything that would inducate a tubal problem but I can't bear the thought of another miscarriage, especially one drawn on for so long. I suppose this should be something I discuss at review. Just seeing if you girls had had one done. 
Thinking of you pandm. I hope to see you back once u feel ready x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Leprechaun, it's good to start thinking ahead for your next cycle & getting a few investigations done may help to identify any issues that may be preventing you from staying pregnant. Would certainly be worth discussing at your review appointment.  Unexplained can be tricky as there often isn't anything obvious. How ever, if you've never had your tubes checked I'd say you really would want to. If there are any structural issues, surgery may be able to sort. Some other ladies with recurring miscarriage asked for immue investigations but some clinics are better than others. Egg quality is another possible cause of miscarriage although more likely if you're older. If you had leaking tubes this certainly could cause problems. Definitely worth asking about. Hope you're doing okay & it's great that you're starting to think ahead x

Pandm, hope you and OH are doing okay


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

Thanks so much for your support. Probably the first heart ache of our relationship. I'm ok now because I already had my time over the weekend. But watching oh totally gutted me, never seen her like this before. But it's like anything you hit the bottom then you crawl your way back up. It's our first time and as much as we knew first time was like a trial/luck thing I think it made it harder that I felt loads and felt pregnant then tested positive. So we got our hopes up. Definitely a learning curve. Think both of us just worrying about eachother.

We will deffo be back that wasn't an option though both of us want to do access fertility as I think it would even make you feel relaxed knowing that the other chances were there. How much is it?

Leprechaun I have always said that if I had recurrent miscarriage I would have to look into it just in case as there has to be a reason. My sister had 2 then went on to have 6 beautiful kids. She was really young and had no reason at all. It was just one of them things.

Oh has said she even started questioning herself if it doesn't work with me could she do it bless her. But it won't come to that she is just thinking all sorts bless her.

Thanks for all the words means a lot. Oh actually asked had I put it on here and what had they said. She never normally asks much about it xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Pandm it's been a difficult few days for you, but you sound like you are a great support to each other.

Leprechaun, it may be worth doing immune screen, but after 1 miscarriage they probably wouldn't recommend much more as 25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage. Hopefully next cycle will be much more positive.  

We had our consent today- get prostap on 9th and then start stims after bleed. I'm very nervous and was quite shocked at the volume you need to inject every day. It's a very frightening time. We are going on holiday this Sunday for a week, so at least we will be distracted on the run in!


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Yogamini, if anything else I've written down a few questions for the docs that hopefully will at least give me some insight on what the cause may be. Unexplained should be renamed undiagnosed! Hope that af shows up this cycle.  Please keep us posted. Odd how the outcomes of strangers in a sense mean a lot to us. Love to see good news on this thread.  If there's anyone who deserves good luck it's you lot! You girls have really helped me through the last few weeks, I'll be eternally grateful. 
Pandm, so sorry that u even have to discuss these options. Your poor oh too. Let her know she's in our thoughts. I do feel that instead of ivf breaking dh and I we are stronger, if I'm with him I'll always be ok. I love him more than I ever did and from what I've seen u write it sounds like you are very like us. We were parents for a very short while but parents all the same.  Dh has starting asking bout you girls too. It's quite sweet. Pandm, it's unlikely that your oh would ever need to do ivf but how lovely that she would put herself forward.  I think like ourselves that even a wee taste of parenthood however how short does put things in a different perspective, certainly for me it reaffirmed that this was what I wanted more than everything.
Taz, would like to wish u best of luck. I do feel for u, ivf is so daunting.  Always remember that we are here and if no one else understands, we do. I started on 300 gonal f, from what I understand now it was a high dose for my age but I suppose you could say it was successful in a way
Ive got my review for the 11th, I asked for Dr Abaje but he's on hol so it's with Dr Moohan who I think is great too. As this is my 2nd miscarriage along with the unexplained I'm hoping that he can advise on whether he thinks it's just unlucky or there may be another cause. At this stage I would just love some clarity xx


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Leprechaun, like you, I wish everyone on this journey the best possible outcome. GCRM are a fab clinic & Dr Moohan I'm sure will have suggestions next time around. Sometimes it is just a case of bad luck and I know a few couples who've had 2 miscarriages before going on to have a healthy baby. I'm sure next cycle will be the one for you. 

Taz, all the best for starting your cycle.. Let us know if we can help with anything. It's an exciting journey.

Best wishes to everyone else.. Maybe baby, I hope your pain has subsided and that you're doing well


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

Could you give me a rough idea of how much access fertility is the 3 cycle? Just curious as then we can start saving towards it. Think this will help us focus but we have been a lot better, like anything time heals. Oh was terrible on Monday because she was in work and had the lump in her throat all day so Monday night was hard. She is coming around sounding more positive thank goodness! She said she is so proud of how I handled these past few months and took everything in my stride bless her and that she is one that meant to be strong for us and she couldn't. But I had my time over weekend so tried to explain that.

Taz good luck cycling just stay positive and try to do whatever makes you relax, good luck with it! Happy thoughts to you.

Be checking in on everyone too, thinking about you all as you get investigating more and get started again xx


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Pandm

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you and your OH. I admire how strong you were throughout the process.

I have my consent appointment on the 3rd Aug and we are going for the Access Fertility programme. 3 cycles with the 100% refund option is 8800 not including drugs. We thought a lot about which option to choose as it is a lot off money. From what I understand it covers 3 fresh cycles and any FET from the eggs that are frozen  - I think the only downside is the cost of drugs depending on how many cycles you end up having but the peace of mind that the big cost is covered. Also if it worked first time it still costs the full 8800.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Oaky

It's easier to be strong when you haven't been trying for years etc we have only really been planning on this maybe last year or so and even at that just after January really. But thank you means a lot. I guess it's just the beginning for us. A good start to get that far. 

So you just pay for the drugs then per cycle. Then we have to think of sperm donor and storage, so all in might be around 12 for us. It's definitely only way forward for us I think even for peace of mind knowing you had the other two cycles. 

Thanks for your reply. Will give us a ball park figure to get started on. Big chunk of savings in today already. I'm on coffee overload, haven't had a coffee in long time only decaf. 

Thanks 😀


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Yogamini, hope you are keeping well. My sister had 2 miscarriages in a row between her first and second son and my MIL had 2 in a row after she had my DH so I know that these things can happen for no rhyme or reason and that there's every chance I could have a healthy pregnancy next time  

Aww Pandm,  bless your oh. Sometimes you don't even realise how much you want something until it's almost within your reach. We paid £8100 for ivf access fertility with a 70% refund. They introduced the 100% refund a few days before we paid but our bank accounts were a little low and even though I was eager to go for the 100% dh was more positive and felt we should just go for the 70%. Icsi is about £1000 more expensive as far as I remember. I feel that it's worth paying it for peace of mind. Even when I got my BFP a lot of people said "I bet youre sorry you paid so much when it worked first time" but I had absolutely no regrets, the whole way through it gave me a some peace of mind and you couldn't put a price on that. I hope you and your oh are bearing up ok and enjoying some of the treats that you can't have during pregnancy, that's what I've been doing. 

Good luck for consents on 3rd oaky x


----------



## Oaky111

Ladies I need your advice because you will understand why I dont know what to do!

Our consent is on Wednesday and i reckon we will start the protocol end of August. However our house just sold a few days after going on the market which we did not expect! Were moving to my husbands house. It was a cash buyer so i imagine it will all move pretty quick. 

Husband suggesting delaying the IVF because he knows i will stress over the move and wouldnt want me lifting anything. I have waited so long to get too this point.

What would you do?🙄🙄🙄 xx


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, glad you're feeling positive..the access fertility option is great for couples under 39. Gives you peace of mind knowing you have another try. It's hard for our partners as they often feel guilty that you've had to go through all the procedures. You just need to support each other.. Although it can be tough going, I think going through ivf together can strengthen a relationship.

Oaky, gosh, I'm not sure what to advise you. Can only say what I'd do myself. I am a stresser, particularly when it comes to moving house! Having been for my first cycle, I wouldn't want to be doing both together. However, house sales usually take minimum 3 months, so you could be finished cycle and hopefully pregnant before the move happens. My SIL was pregnant when they got keys for new house. She stayed with her brother until the move/decorating etc was done and moved in a few weeks before baby came! If age was a factor I'd advise you not to wait but think you have time on your side. Would you have help on hand for the move? I'd say better to wait til after but only you can decide what's right for you!
Best of luck x x


----------



## leprechaun

Oaky it's such a personal choice but if it was me now heading into my 2nd round I wouldn't postpone. Just because I'm so eager to get started already. I didn't find the whole process as stressful as I thought, don't get me wrong the days around egg collection til transfer were very tense as we were finding out each morning how our embryos were doing but most of the time I almost forgot I was doing ivf as the hormones didn't make me bat sh#t crazy like I expected haha. Now having said this I'm not the sort of person to get really stressed so only u know how you're more likely to be, if you're a total stress head then it might be better to postpone. As for lifting I would suggest avoid lifting anything really heavy especially if your ovaries feel enlarged. It's such a personal choice and I'd have probably felt the same way you do now as going into your first ivf is daunting.
Good luck on what ever you decide.  
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Taz29duffy

I'm only just doing my first cycle so can't really say, but icy pure anything like me I couldn't do both together- too many stressful life events! That's great that your house sold so quickly. Could you ask to time move for after your cycle? 

I'm packing to get away for a week- it nearly feels like a week off infertility!

I get prostap injection on 9th August and probably egg collection end of Aug/ early sept. Would you guys enjoy a glass or two of wine on hols? Husband and I have not really drank more than 2-3 drinks once per week for last 3 months, but would like to enjoy a glass of wine with food  on hols- do you think this is ok? No alcohol after 7th August!

Also we've a family wedding when I'll be about 7 days into stimms. It's down south and I'm thinking reckoning I may be getting too tired/ uncomfortable to attend- am I over reacting? Was going to send apologies and a nice gift?

Pandm hope you are doing ok. Both you and leprechaun's positive attitudes inspire me!x


----------



## Taz29duffy

Icy pure I'm sure!


----------



## leprechaun

Taz are will you be doing flare? Surprisingly the drugs had no negative effects on me. I think I got a few spots on my face from the northisterone but that was the height of it. I don't remember anyone on here saying physically they felt much different on the drugs but I can't really speak for everyone else. I know everyone is different but it's likely you'll not feel much different when on stims however I can't guarantee this. I remember having all the same fears you and Oaky are having, the first cycle is daunting, but you'll be grand!

I drank right up til I started the northisterone and I had a few glasses of wine between collection and transfer.  I did worry that maybe I shouldn't have afterwards but I think as long as you don't over do it it will be fine. The clinic never said we couldn't have the odd glass here or there but I know lots of women choose not to. I think everything in moderation and if it helps you relax through a stressful time I say why not. When cycling again I'll have the odd glass. That is of course is what I'd do and many others choose to quit altogether sometimes even months before starting. I may have felt differently if I hadn't got a bfp but because I did it has made me think the odd wee glass does no harm and if the clinic say it's OK then that's good enough for me. 
Enjoy your holiday! X


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, I felt completely fine on all the drugs, including stims..in fact I felt better than I have in years! I was on the short protocol so day 8 of Stims was my last day & I triggered on day 9. How long do you estimate you'll be on stims? I did have a hens night during stims and went along but didn't drink. Was a pretty long night though..lol! 

AF arrived today! Delighted to see it.. have our consent and diary appt 5 Aug & I'm booked in for a scratch day 21.. Although the clinic don't usually recommend unless you've had a couple of failed cycles, they said it's fine for me to have one as it's gonna be our last cycle with them. Hoping this will be the lucky one 

Oaky, as Leprechaun said the whole process really isn't too stressful, so you could be totally fine going ahead as planned, especially if having to postpone is gonna cause you stress.


----------



## Cheesy

Oaky I have held back from responding until now but I might add that even with a cash buyer you could still hit a snag or delay. Solicitors going on holiday can slow things down too. The sale might cause stress but it might be a distraction. Waiting for the perfect time is difficult with so many variables and things beyond your control. Just try and do whatever will cause you the least anxiety personally and as a couple as you see it now. That might mean waiting or it might meaning sticking with your plans. Best of luck whatever you do. 

Yoga mini, congrats on AF and a plan coming together. Hope this is your time. 

Taz, I don't think you are far behind either?

Waves to all.


----------



## leprechaun

Great news that your af has arrived Yogamini. So if you have scratch on day 21 will that be the day you start northisterone? I can't wait to see mine show up for once in my life. Even though my erpc seemed to go very smoothly there's always the fear that some damage could have been done. 
Mamai I really like Dr Traub, he did my egg collection and some of my scans and he was one of the Dr's I requested for my review and I have total trust in him. Ive heard some people didn't like him when he worked for the rfc, as he might have been a bit too straight forward but I've only heard good things about him at Gcrm and also my own experience has been very positive and I felt very at ease. I felt even when he did my scans he explained everything to me which some of the other Dr's didn't. With him I'd say you will be in very good hands


----------



## leprechaun

Yes, he actually did our consultation and some of my scans too. We requested him for our consultation as at the time we were seeing him at the rfc. He seems to be a quiet man but I'm very grateful to him for diagnosing my thyroid condition as I'd never have gotten pregnant unless he'd picked up on it. That is something I'd recommend to everyone who hasn't had their thyroid checked at a fertility clinic as my gp said mine was normal for years but it was put of whack for ttc and was only picked up when they took bloods at the rfc. They don't check it at gcrm so it's worth having it done at your GPs and making sure your tsh is under 2.5 rather than being told it's normal as it can prevent pregnancy or put you at high risk of miscarriage.

I like and trust all the doctors, my favourite is Dr Abajie and
probably my least favourite is the one who couldn't find my left ovary and then couldn't find the heartbeat at the first scan but I think that's why he's my least favourite because I'll always link him to that moment. I dont actually know his name but I think I'd be unhappy him doing my ec or transfer etc but that's just down to a bad personal experience rather than him being incompetent x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Leprechaun and Cheesy...I have never been so happy to see AF arrive.. Was practically skipping around the house this morning! Yes Leprechaun, although they usually recommend scratch cycle before starting ivf, I was a little late in asking. Thought I'd have to give it a miss but Dr Traub said it's fine day 21 as I'll have a bleed before starting Stims. Dr Traub will be doing my scratch and I'm delighted about that as he did a few of my scans plus my ET and I felt really at ease. 
Mamai, you will be in safe hands! I understand what you're saying Leprechaun about the Consultant who couldn't find your left ovary and who couldn't find heartbeat at scan. I feel the very same about the consultant we had for our review. He got all of my details wrong..no. of eggs collected, AMH level and I honestly  have no faith in him now. I will die if he turns up to do my ec or transfer! Didn't even catch his name! 
Leprechaun, the wait for AF to show after my negative felt like forever but was only 6 weeks. Hoping you don't have to wait too long. Are you going to have a break or get stuck back in?
Hoping scratch isn't too sore.. Very mixed comments from ladies but all say it was worth it. Been advised to take Nurofen..  
Oaky, hope you're clearer on whether or not to proceed. Good point Cheesy made that house sales can take a longer time than expected. Unpredictable.. Maybe best just to go for it! x


----------



## Taz29duffy

I'm on long protocol. Prostap injection, then wait for AF and then start stimms. They reckoned I would be stimming for 12-14 days. It's a bit of a trek. Was advised to not try naturally this cycle due to prostap.

I think I will very much enjoy a few glasses of red wine next week!

Yogi- you and I will maybe be cycling together!


----------



## leprechaun

Yogamini I have a feeling we are talking about the same doctor. I've since thought that maybe he got my first scan wrong and u did something in the week after that made me lose the baby. I know I'm probably way off the mark but when they told me at the rvh that I'd lost the pregnancy after week 7 and he'd scanned me in week 6 some doubts crossed my mind. I took nurofen plus after the scan for an unbearable toothache and I suppose I'll always wonder.  I hope to God I'm wrong. I'm the same as you I'd die if he was doing my collection or transfer. He's not on the gcrm website so I can only hope that he's not a permanent fixture. I hate to run someone down online so even if I knew his name I wouldn't repeat it but it's strange neither of us of had good experiences with him. When you told me about your review I knew he'd been the doctor you'd seen even though you didn't say his name. Great about  your AF! I'll be waiting til I have one af and then will cycle the month after all being well. I'm hoping I can start northisterone in Sept.  

Taz that will be great if you and yogamini are cycling together. Myself and maybebaby were cycle buddies and it was so helpful to have someone to compare symptoms with and give that wee bit of support. Plus it was my first and her 2nd round so it was always good to turn to someone who had been there before. Enjoy ur vino


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, exciting news! You'll be starting before you know it! I got my AMH result at consultation. As far as I can remember, Dr Agbage advised us they would be meeting that Thu to discuss best protocol but we could start as soon as blood work & test results were back. Are you keen to get started right away?

Taz, would be lovely if we were cycling together!

Leprechaun, I think we are talking about same consultant. The results from your initial scan so seem to be at odds with the information you were given later. Hopefully the consultant is a locum and doesn't work there often. It would be awkward having to say we didn't want him doing any procedures but at same time we're paying a lot of money, so entitled to have a say... Worrying that he struggled to find your ovary... Definitely doesn't fill you full of hope. Anyways, let's hope none of us have to see him again.
Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## leprechaun

Yes Yogamini you are right. We are paying a lot of money and it's a very stressful time, we don't need added stress of a Dr we don't particularly trust. I actually hadn't thought about him doing any procedures on me this next cycle until you mentioned it but I'm glad you did as it's something I might bring up at the review as there is no way I'm letting it happen. I actually havent heard of him doing anyone's procedures but since he did your review then there is every chance that he does do them as thought he was maybe just there to scan. It is odd he couldn't find my ovary as no-one else has had any bother and he asked me did I definitely have 2! 

Mamai we also got our amh results at our consultation but we'd recently had them done in the rfc so we weren't in a particular hurry to get them as we already had a rough idea what they were. You can ring up to find out the results as if I was you I couldn't wait a full month either. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## Taz29duffy

I'm sure they would give you AMH before consultation- you paid for it! Probably would agree to post it out. 

Although they don't seem to focused on the result. Mine was higher with gcrm than it was 3 months earlier in the RFC. X


----------



## Oaky111

Hey ladies, hope your all well.

I'm on a girly holiday in Benidorm so i havnt been on here. I'm not going to delay the IVF because of the house move. My family have all offered to help as delaying would probably stress me more than doing the IVF with the move xx

Roll on Wednesday so I finally have a plan xx


----------



## Yogamini

Oaky, great news. You'll be fine if you have help to move. You're like me.. Itching to get started! The cycling isn't too stressful.
Exciting times ahead for us all!


----------



## leprechaun

Great news Oaky! I'm sure you'll find you've made the right decision. 

Mamai, they usually meet after they get your amh results to discuss what protocol you'll be on. We had our consents before Xmas but didn't actually start til end of April so I spent nearly that whole time googling the flare protocol.

Yogamini I'm the same. Itching to get started but I haven't really been being particularly healthy so I'm glad to have the next few months to start eating better and cut back on the booze.


----------



## Oaky111

I think its best to just get stuck in and start the process. What will be will be, i have plenty of family & friends to help with the move.

Hope your all well ladies. Last day for me in Benidorm then home tomorrow. Detox needed lol xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey girls

Glad to see a few of you getting closer to treatment. It really is an exciting time. I'm back to normality today but focused on saving. Oh is saying a year we will see I don't think I can wait that long lol! 

Had my first drink in almost 4 months last week, it was nice I have to say. A little more this weekend too with it being pride. Oh can drink this weekend too so be nice to have that together. 

Going to keep coming on and keeping up to date I want some nice stories to follow 😀😀😀


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, I've been trying to cut down on alcohol but still having a glass of wine here & there..will stop completely before I start norethisterone. Eating as healthy as I can and taking supplements/drinking lots of water. Feeling hopeful but a little nervous about next cycle! Will be worth you taking a month to get your body back to full health and ready for your next go! Excited for you!

Mamai.. Yes you can have consultation/consent anytime.. HIV testing needs to be within 3 months of starting so that's the only thing I'd hold off on. Reckon you're better to have all the rest in place and you can pretty much decided when ready. Good luck!

Oaky, enjoy last few days of your holiday.. Will you be b starting your cycle soon? We could be cycling together?

Pandm, great to hear from you. Will be lovely for you both to enjoy the festivities together & really let your hair down. Saving the money is hard part..We went for a bank loan as I didn't want to wait due to my age. Would have preferred to save up instead. Your time will be here before you know it!


----------



## Oaky111

Hey yogamini

I'm not too sure hoping to find out tomorrow. My AF is due this weekend and they said antagonist protocol but i have no idea when or what cycle day that starts on. I'm hoping asap xx


----------



## leprechaun

Hi Oaky, you're likely to be starting on day 1 of your cycle. I can't be 100% sure of this but I think I remember reading it somewhere,  it could have been way back earlier in this thread. You've a good high amh so your likely to get lots of eggs and likely to have some to freeze too which is always a huge bonus! 

I'm the same Yogamini, I'm hopeful but nervous.  Friends seem to think that because I got pregnant last cycle that it will defo work this cycle but that's not the case. Every cycle is different so I'm no more confident going into this one as I was the first round.  Around what date do you start the northisterone? 

Mamai, you can have the whole lot done now and cycle nov/Dec time. I got mixed up on consent and consultation we had consultation before Xmas but the consent is usually a week or 2 before u start the medication so u get ur exact dates to take each drug etc but if you have a lot of questions or just eager to get things moving you can have your consultation anytime. 

Pandm, great that you and oh can have a wee drink together for pride. I understand that u want to start now rather than wait a year, I felt the same. Initially after not thinking I could face another round of treatment quite quickly I felt ready to cycle again. I think it's just I'm so desperate to be pregnant again although I'm realistic enough to know that it may not work and I'll have to deal with the feelings around the miscarriage all over again.  The things we do, eh!? Hopefully you'll not have to wait the full year but if you do I'm sure you'll fill it with lots of fun and exciting things that you can't do when you have children. That's what we did in our years running up to ivf but once we were coming to the 2.5 year mark we knew it was time to start thinking about paying for treatment.  

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

I can tell you now there is no way I'm waiting a year. Oh is very cautious money wise which is a good thing but I always get my way. She wants us to have money there but I have already been well ahead and putting extra in. Really focused. I think early next year would be perfect timing. My mum nearly choked when I said a year she is as bad as me. Oh is like we should go on holiday I'm thinking I don't even want to waste the money. When I put my mind to something though I will work hard to get it. Feels weird being back in work and back to reality as last time I was in work I was on cloud 9. Definitely a lesson learned, the numbers are most important no early tests next time for us xx


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Leprachaun thanks for the update, when i phoned to figure out dates or rough dates she mentioned taking a pill from cycle day 21 but i dont know if that was a general statement or what. But consent appointment is tomorrow so hopefully i will find out then xx


----------



## Oaky111

Any idea how long it takes the drugs to arrive once they order them? Also do they cover how to do the injections at the consent appointment?


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hi everyone lots happening with everyone looking into their next cycle! I pray that yous are all as lucky as me on ur second cycle! The only ad vice I can give is go for it when u are ready! I was itching to start the next month but with having to loose weight and this slowed my guns but I believe it was the best thing looking back even though it didn't feel like it at the time! I not sure if it's right to say but my first treatment was a day 5 blasts transfer with nothing to freeze that ended in mc we had a 2 day transfer this time which was successful on my rescuing found a lot of people saying that forced day 5 gives positive pregnancy tests but not always successful pregnancy which helps with their statistics!

AFM we had our 12 week scan yesterday which was great I think it's only starting to sink in now that I'm pregnant I have had no real symptoms and often have to remind myself I'm pregnant I am lucky but it has been scary 12 weeks so hopefully now I can settle myself! I wish everyone one on here the best of luck!


----------



## Oaky111

I havnt really had much to base my judgement on for GCRM but I went to 2 open nights and consultation and they seem excellent at what they do. Time will tell i guess. Doing access fertility which gives us 3 fresh cycles plus any frozen so will help remove the worry. I dont think the odds are in anyones favour your first time round xx


----------



## leprechaun

Fantastic news maybebaby, I can only pray we will be as lucky as you 2nd time round. Lovely to hear your updates and hope you enjoy every minute of your pregnancy now that you're over the first trimester. I know you haven't had an easy road to get here. 

Mamai, that's such a wonderful idea to carry your gfs baby, I'm sure her amh results will allow this due to her age and it should be more straightforward than you'd think. Good luck for starting the process. Exciting times.

Pandm, that's great you are hoping to start at the beginning of next year. I'd be exactly the same as you, I would rather go for treatment before I'd go on another holiday. I understand you not wanting to test early next time. I hope I can hold out as I'd be more scared of a chemical now. I'll be a lot more cautious going into this round because I know that the bfp is just another hurdle. I can sympathise with your feelings about being back to work and last time being on cloud 9, I find myself feeling that way at times thinking last time I did this I was pregnant. I hope over these coming months you and your oh have time to heal and are raring to go by the time you're starting treatment again.

Oaky, good luck for consents today. They'll show you how to give yourself the injections today and they'll go over it with you again if youre back in the clinic for a prostap injection or to collect drugs. It took around 3 days for mine to come. Oaky you might be surprised and be successful this first time round. I never in a million years believed I'd get a bfp on my first round.  Unfortunately it ended with a mmc but there is a good chance you'll only need one round  but it takes the pressure off a little knowing that you have other rounds to fall back on.


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

Feeling very positive and back to myself this week, was hard settling back into work but we relocated to another office etc which took my mind off it a little. Glad to see everyone is feeling and sounding very positive. It's only a matter of time that's what I keep telling myself lol. After our chemical my oh was like we are going to be 90 when we get married pmsl. It was last thing on my mind as I always said children are more important to me, money wise I want to do this first.

Mamai

Inter partner is what we have talked about too. My oh is few years younger than me so ideally I would like to use my eggs then hers second time round but if nature intended other wise we would just have to use hers depending on her AMH of course. 

She has been away in training camp so glad to get her back today. Although I have been back to the gym etc at nites she can be a distraction sometimes. Weighing a little heavier on scales, I think next time I will keep up training so not to gain any extra pounds lol.

Sitting here on my break devouring a cappuccino lol. Really can't wait for a good blow out this weekend, deffo always fun and frolics at pride!

Glad to hear things are going well for you all 😀 Have a great day xx


----------



## pandm17

Maybebaby

So glad you have reached the big milestone I definitely think that's the main one to put your mind at ease especially in fertility treatment. Have a healthy and happy pregnancy and make sure you keep us updated at other milestones it really can have a great effect seeing people's success stories xx


----------



## Oaky111

Hey ladies.

Patiently or not so patiently waiting for my appointment this afternoon. Will update you all later xx


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Girls.

Consent went well. Hell of a lot of information to take in. Just  need to wait for CD 1 then we start the protocol on CD21 which will fall in or around the bank holiday end of August. Drugs were more expensive than we thought approx 1200. And there seems to be a lot of injections. But so happy its started now xx


----------



## Oaky111

It was around 90 minutes. Everything was clearly explained but given it could be 5 weeks before i have to inject they said they would go through that bit again with me if i wanted.

I'm so excited to get started xx


----------



## Yogamini

Gosh, so much is happening on here now!
Leprechaun, will be starting norethisterone 18 Aug & have scratch that morning. Hope you're doing okay & beginning to focus on your next cycle. You've got great positive attitude!

Maybebaby, congratulations on getting through the 1st trimester.. You've come a long way & I wish you a healthy & happy pregnancy. Thanks for the reassurance regarding transfers which are not 5 day blastocyst's.. So much focus on getting to 5 days.. Perhaps in your case it was better for embie to be put back where it belongs asap!

Oaky, glad your consent went well.. You get a lot of info & itita lot to digest! We will be cycling quite close as my day 21 is Aug 18th! Excited for you to be starting!

Mamai, what a lovely idea to carry your gf's baby.. If you wanted a sibling later on, she could maybe carry yours.. Brilliant!

Pandm, glad you're feeling better and planning your next cycle for the New Year. I'm impatient and just wanted to get started again asap.. feeling hopeful but nervous. I was on cloud 9 last cycle during 2ww as it's the closest I've ever come to being pregnant... testing early ended all of that but we have to move forward. Good things are ahead for all of us! Enjoy the festivities this weekend!

Hi to everyone else..we have our consent tomorrow..feeling excited!


----------



## Cheesy

I had one mamai on CD1. Felt quite self conscious about it but was fine.


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Miami I had mine on my consult as well. Deffo bothered me more than them!

So excited. For once i just wish my AF would hurry up and show its ugly face!xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

I get prostap injection on the 9th August so think I'm the next to cycle of us all. It feels so far away as we are in Italy having a wonderful holiday and I've forgotten about our IVF stressed!


----------



## leprechaun

Taz you'll be on stims before you know it. Even though you might think of it as quite a long process once you get started it seems to fly in as all the stages are broken up and you seem to only be thinking about getting to the next one. Exciting that it's all happening right now for you. We'll all be with you every step of the way  

Mamai, I wouldn't worry about being on your period. I wasn't on mine at gcrm but when I was at the rfc dr Mcfaul did an internal scan and I realised mine had just started. No-one was fased except me! 

Happy Friday to everyone. Hope those who are going to pride enjoy it! I would have been but my sister has roped me into baby sitting so she can go but I suppose a weekend being teetotal will do me no harm with treatment just round the corner lol x


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, I wouldn't worry about being on AF for scan.. it's important that you have one. I'm sure it must happen all the time.

Taz, wow! Didn't realise you were starting stims so soon...it flies by, honestly. Can't wait to hear all of your updates! 

Hope you all have a great weekend..!😁


----------



## Yogamini

Oaky, Hope AF shows soon..my first time cycling it was a little late.. Apparently very common!


----------



## Oaky111

I have no patience at all. Up to the Loo every hour to see if the flipping thing has started yet! Knowing my luck it will be middle of next week before it shows it's ugly face. Then the clock starts ticking to CD21 and start on the pills, then another bleed then the injections! some days there will be 3 injections!!

Any tips for doing them ladies? Did you do it yourself or get your partner to do it?


----------



## leprechaun

Oaky, I did them by myself.  I'm not squeamish so that kind of thing doesn't bother me. The thought of them is worse than the action itself. They are more like a pen with a little needle on top rather than an injection. You'll be a pro in no time! 
I know, waiting af to show up is a b itch. I'm like u, can't wait for mine to show her ugly face. I just want to know that things are OK now after my d&c. 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. I ended up at pride last nite after giving my nephews back. I'm hanging today!  That will be me rough for the best part of a week now


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Ladies

Can't quite believe what I'm about to write! CD 33 today and I'm never later than CD 31.....

So we tested last night because we were busting for AF to show to get the IVF process started and BFP!!!!

Positive on First Response and 1-2 weeks pregnant on the Clearblue digi. In complete shock. Can't actually take it in. That last cycle I had completely wrote off. I guess my girly trip away did the job with some serious down time and relaxation xx


----------



## pandm17

Hey Oaky

Omg that is amazing!! I'm sure you cannot believe it 😀😀😀, I'm so happy for you what are the chances though. Keep us posted on what happens now...


----------



## Taz29duffy

Wow! That is brilliant news! A little miracle.

I had prostap injection this morning and it wasn't at all painful. I had convinced myself it would be! Now just waiting on the side effects to kick in over the next few days!


----------



## Oaky111

I still don't believe it to be honest. Keep going to the loo every hour to check she hasn't showed. 

I honestly hate when people say if you just relax it will happen - now I will probably have to listen to that lol.


----------



## leprechaun

Omg Oaky congrats! I actually think the same thing happened to the girl who started this thread and when I asked at the clinic before I started they said they do see it happening. I'm sure you are over the moon! Will this be your first pregnancy? Happy and healthy 9 months to u! 

Taz hopefully there will be no side effects from the prostap. I didn't have any and since you'll be starting stims in the next few days it's unlikely you'll have many/any. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Oaky111

I had to call GCRM to advise we wouldn't be starting and lost 325 from the 8800 we paid for the access fertility as we had our consent appointment and also paid the 205 for the screening tests. But if it left me feeling stress free it was worth every penny. It's my first pregnancy even writing that word feels funny. I really can't believe it.

Have booked and early scan for end of August I will be 7/8 weeks just to check everything is ok for peace of mind.

Thanks for all the support you ladies offered xx


----------



## pandm17

Mamai

Not sure if you would know this and will find out all this info at review which we haven't planned yet as oh is away again lol. But are you doing access fertility? Can you do this with inter partner? We not doing inter partner the next time but just curious? 

Thanks


----------



## Yogamini

Oaky, Amazing news.. congratulations & just in the nick of time! Delighted for you x


----------



## leprechaun

I felt the same way about the access fertility  Oaky, when ppl said "I bet you're raging u spent 10 grand and it worked first time" I wasn't a bit sorry and in the end I've needed to fall back on at least another go anyway. You can't put a price in having some piece of mind going through all this fertility stuff. 

Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to hearing everyone's updates. We have our review tomorrow with Dr Moohan. I feel like I've a thousand questions to ask! X


----------



## pandm17

Good luck at review leprechaun. I'm looking forward to ours, I feel opposite with review because we had a chemical. I don't feel like I have many questions to ask yet. Maybe oh will.

Mamai

Oh is away at the minute so when she gets back we'll talk about it, been a bit busy recently so haven't had a chance to even talk about it lol. We have no doubt about doing access fertility. Everybody is wishing we had of done it first time because they want us to try again now. We had no patience, if I had the choice again though I would deffo wait another few months to get up the extra money. Because as well as the disappointment it not working we now have nothing to fall back on. I wouldn't even care if it worked first time I think we all would use our last pennies, we all know you can't put a price on this. We are looking forward to the future, as soon as we get the money up we are going straight back to it. I think early next year oh said a year but won't be that long 😀


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, hope everyone is keeping well. We had our review yesterday with Dr. Moohan, I have to say he is excellent and he was very helpful. I asked about immunes but he doesn't think at this stage it's worth looking into as thinks its more unlikely as ive been pregnant twice and this 2nd time i got that bit further on but he has written to my GP to perform some blood tests for clotting issues etc. He said there was nothing they would change with my cycle as it all went so well except the ending unfortunately. I'm going to have a hsg done privately to have my tubes checked as theyve never been checked before, he said he could refer me on the NHS but we didn't want to wait so will see Dr Roberts at the ulster hospital to have it done before our next cycle. If anyone has had this done privately could they let me know a rough idea of price? We are really running low on the funds these days lol. I'm also seeing an endocrinologist privately as I want my thyroid to be right before cycling again.

Up until yesterday we were certain that we wanted to cycle on day 21 after my first af but we've decided to leave it another month as we are in a good place atm so are not in any huge hurry and we may regret it if we go straight back in and it's a bfn. We have a boozy benidorm holiday in Sept so don't want to be doing treatment straight after that. He said he wouldn't recommend the endo scratch for me so it seems it will be exactly the same this time so at least I know the drill! 

Hope all is well with you girls. Enjoy your weekend! X


----------



## Cheesy

New home this way chatty ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347554.0


----------

